# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, a new thread, since the last one is nearly full.

  Do not even think of posting here until you have looked at pages 4 and 5 of the last thread.

  An awful lot of crucial information, and a large number of critically important events, happened in those 2 pages.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena: 

Day-long actions for day-4: 
[edit]- i just read the whole corrupting thing, so here are the day 4 actions
Mr. Draco- "corrupt" portions of the bb into Cydians
Serpenteye- oppose red goo 
HA- "corrupt" portions of melkor's corrupted allies into Cydians 

I can't email the attacks/defenses, so, myself and Serpenteye are using category 3 defenses for the UO, and the HA is defending itself at category 3. 

No attacks


----------



## Gurdjieff

My email is being a bit silly towards me, so I'll be posting here my actions for day 4:

Defense: Myself, Emerald Order, lvl 3 defense (-2 penalty) becomes +1 Defense on myself.

Attack: Black Brotherhood, lvl 3 attack (-2 penalty) becomes +1 Attack on Black Brotherhood.

11th Level Action:



> You may corrupt several hundred thousand people, or over an area the size of Bissel, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be. Success is automatic.




I am corrupting the Black Brotherhood into Celestials. 




I'm also asking what my attempts on the scying gave for results. My power wasn't in the list

Also, did my 11th level action of last turn succeed? In that case, light returned to Oerth. (I was making the sun shine bright, yellowish light again).

_________________________


To the members of the Oerth Alliance, Union of Oerth:

"I proposed peace. I asked for help, help from a greater power. They did not answer me. In the call for peace, not all answered me. Some of those who answered, claimed that peace was unacceptable. If we can't talk it into peace, peace must come in actions. One of our major threaths, Melkor, Lord of Evil, is gone. He has ventured into Ravenloft, where he's waiting, waiting for us. With evil wondering this planet, we cannot have peace. I throw down my peacekeeping. We have waited long enough. I will purify this world, I will remove the source of great evil away. This includes the Black Brotherhood, the creator of the Shadowballs and the spreader of the Goo. If I find out whom is doing this, they will suffer. I ask you, allies of the Alliance, stand with me. Also, Union of Oerth, if peace and goodwill are really your intentions, show them. Show them now. Attack the Evil. Assist me in the greatest battle we will have to fight, a battle against ourselves.

Don't forget, hatred can't be pushed away. It is deep inside everyone, it consumes, then corrupts, then it's too late. I will remove my source of hatred by removing the thing my hatred targets, Evil. 

Now, friends, allies.... Who is with me?

Angelika, restless leader of the Emerald Order


----------



## Mr. Draco

Venus said:
			
		

> *Also, Union of Oerth, if peace and goodwill are really your intentions, show them. Show them now. Attack the Evil. Assist me in the greatest battle we will have to fight, a battle against ourselves.*




The Union of Worlds will not violently oppose the black brotherhood.  Such battle strengthens the mists.  Instead, we will use our 11th level power to "enlighten" what members of the bb and melkor's corrupted allies we can.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ergoth-Nog answers Venus/Angelika. There were young man among us who stayed and spoke at last peace meeting. You might remember him, Eidor, he was called. He intended never to speak at all, after all, no diplomat was he, and I did not know, he intended to speak, when he stayed. Lord Melkor, with burning of his evil divane aura, had made him know fear, he had never known in his life, 'cause you see, Eidor was one of those people who had never feared much of anything before. So he spoke, he acted, to win that fear, since he realized, it was about more than Melkor. Melkor was god after all, and so that fear of him must be fear of many different things, only those smal mortal things, are not so darkly shining, not so noticably intimidating. That is what he told me. So he really spoke of his heart.

Perhaps it was not such a good speech as such, but, mayhaps a right one, considering how people reacted (and Eidor had not been excepting much of a reaction).

Still remember that reaction?

_ANSWER: 

There is mixed reaction to this speech in Realmspace, because there is a lot of confusion. 
Some people think Eidor is for war, and they cheer that. 
Some people think Eidor is for peace through strength, and they cheer that. 
Some people think Eidor is for a negotiated peace, and they cheer that. 

And, of course, those who favor war, and believe Eidor wants a negotiated peace, boo and hiss. 
Those who believe Eidor wants war, when they think a negotiated peace is possible, sadly shake their heads. _

Simplest thing is the most hardest one to get, I think. And I think OA has pretty same problem with politics concidering people's reactions, Eidor had. Not really problem to us, but to OA it is. War, peace, healing, to us they aren't some clear single paths to be followed. But many seems to want clearer paths. Some are too tired of war, some to tired of 'false peace'-short term solutions, they want good war to make it clean, make it more clear, and they want to win, and have power and all the good things that come from that power, of course. Some just want back their green world, and don't care whatever it is done with weapons of war or tools of peace.

Ah, but to aswer your question. Black Brotherhood seems to be against anything contructive, so reducing them harmless, would be good thing to do. If someone of you still have resources, please help Venus in this. Black Brotherhood is so anti-life, imprisoning then would clean the air a lot. Lauching attacks right and left, however is not IMO very sensible thing to do. We don't truly know who was behind black balls, or goo-spreading, or many such things. Maybe working together we can sort out those problems as well. Me and Kalanyr managed to do that.

Angelika, we will help, as always, to fight off magics of those foolish ones. However, we need meeting to discuss things openly. Many have changed, or claim to have, like Union of Oerth folk. Fourth touch has arrived, and time is growing short.

Attacking, however, we are not, this isn't the right time for that.

Please attend the meeting, despite it's absurb 'absolute peace' stamp, it might actually be useful meeting.

Oh, one more thing.

A battle against ourselves you say, so this is the way how you wish to fight yourself then? That just sounds weird. Maybe I missed your point?


----------



## Mr. Draco

hmm, Kas will attend this conference.


----------



## Mr. Draco

A letter goes out from the union of worlds encouraging each faction to spend its 11th level feat for day 4 on assisting the union's effort to counteract the red-goo being thrown all over the multiverse.


----------



## Black Omega

And back again. 
---------------------------------------------------- 
Melkor: As far as what happens to PC's, no worries. I use a PC with a different name than my posting name exactly so if something is said or done to Siobhan, it's perfectly clear it's all IC. 

Though as it is, Melkor just ended up with some 100% fae snow this time. 
---------------------------------------------------- 
The Coalition of Light and Shadow has no declared attack this turn and we're being public about it. Defense is still held though. 
---------------------------------------------------- 
The Coalition's 11th level action this turn is freeing the nations Melkor corrupted from that corruption. Since they seem busy protecting the Shades, they are hopefully distracted from defending. Note: We're simply freeing them from the corruption. Not adding any programming of our own. 
----------------------------------------------------- 
And we are certainly looking still for the source of those globes...grrr


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan paces out on the balcony of her tower, looking out over the forest with a sigh "Well, not quite as much as I was hoping for. A nice empty threat before my 'other' was returned to the snow and ice from wence she came." then a little girlish giggle "I'd have loved tosee his face though..." she admits,a little skip added to her step. 

Morre nods briskly "It's not surprising he could not tell the difference." at a sharp glance from Siobhan he *ahems* "At..well..do we prepare another attack then?" he asks quickly. 

Siobhan shrugs,a languid gesture tracing silver fire in the air for a moment "No. Not even against Melkor. Damn it! We can't just sit back. Magic of this power is too dangerous, you have to attack with it, not just defend! But..do the mists win even if we are simply preventing someone from wiping us out? I don't like this at all, Morre. But no attack. Not until I say otherwise., But keep our defenses up and ready." 

Morre nods, taking note of this "The operation against the nations Melkor magically swayed to his side is ready. Mordenkainen is still calling people 'mammals' now and then but he seems to be slowly returning to normal. With luck we can cut this last leg out from under Melkor and do it withoutactually striking a blow against anyone." 

Siobhan nods simply and commands "Make it so."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Ho_Skoteinos will visit the conference as a representative from Vreagoth.


----------



## Gurdjieff

> Oh, one more thing.
> 
> A battle against ourselves you say, so this is the way how you wish to fight yourself then? That just sounds weird. Maybe I missed your point?




Heh, it was actually a strange remark as i read it back 
It was trying to say something like:

"Hatred is inside all of us. We cannot deny it. We now have 2 choices. We can wait, Evil takes control and we are doomed, or we can attack, feeding our hatred, bringing the doom of Ravenloft nearer and nearer."

But indeed, it was a bit stupid as it stood there ^_^


----------



## Mr. Draco

Venus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, it was actually a strange remark as i read it back
> It was trying to say something like:
> 
> "Hatred is inside all of us. We cannot deny it. We now have 2 choices. We can wait, Evil takes control and we are doomed, or we can attack, feeding our hatred, bringing the doom of Ravenloft nearer and nearer."
> 
> But indeed, it was a bit stupid as it stood there ^_^ *




When you put it that way, it sounds like you believe there is no alternative to Ravenloft, and you want to accelerate the process by attacking and feeding our hatred, thus "bringing the doom of Ravenloft nearer and nearer."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*Warning: upcoming citrolic post...*



> _By The Forsaken One_
> I'm most likely offline for a few days (yeah bad timing I knowand just when I got stuff to do and be nice and active on the boards with large posting  ). I'm off to a friend of mine who doesn't have Internet so I'm 100% offline untill I get back home which will probably be next monday.
> 
> I hereby hand over my power to Ho Skoteinos. This does NOT give him control over my reality changes. It does give him control over my PC and he can send it to battle, I trust him and his judgement on that matter.




That was on page

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11466&perpage=20&pagenumber=3

Now, edena. Forsaken One gave me control of his forces. First I tell you that in an email. You ignore it. AND you ignore his action. Then, I state on the boards that forsaken one is CDGing Rajaat. You ignore me. 

I mean, come ON! He's away 'till monday, and can't do anything, he gives me control over his attacks, and then what? Nothing. He's gonna be really pissed about that. You have a little habit of ignoring him, and he, in return, has a little habit of writing vitrolic posts. After that, you (I think) see his point, and most of the time, you give in...because, most of the time, he *is* right...and I feel that this time I am right too...

Now, I'm not writing a vitrolic post (I think it's a little bad taste to do so), but I will say that I am disappointed that you ignore his wish that I play his power...and that you ignore his *obvious* action, that you award no extra PL because of the assimilation, that you say there are a lot of civilian casualties on Athas (get friggin'real! We have GUNS, they have SWORDS. Call that a fight? No. Why the hell are we slaughtering civilians? Orcs got no dicipline? I question that. Stupid civilians want to fight to the death...right, and psionics have no way to incapacitate them...*sigh* it just sucks...), that you ignore the fact that there is no magic on Athas, and thus no stupid Evil Ball crap, that you do not give him 100% 11th level power by assimilating the captured 11th level infrastructure into the Swarm (we: Me, William and Forsaken One threw 3, 4, 3 classed attacks respectively. We all imprisoned the infrastructure. Then I stated I gave forsaken one all of the captured mages, clerics, artifacts and weaponry that I had captured (and even *that* got ignored!) then forsaken one stated (in his "storm" post) that he assimilated the captured stuff into the swarm (also ignored)...and forsaken one told me that william *also* gave the captured infrastructure from Rajaat to him (though I don't know if that's true or not)).

Edena, why are you ignoring us???


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC post:-

I don't think Edena is ignoring you in specific Skote. He's missed some posts by Zelda, Mr Draco and I too (As well as  a few others doubtless) ,(eg. Zelda's Scrying on Day 3 and whether or not I actually managed to summon Ellisterae's Avatar on Day 2 and if so whether or not it stayed)..

Perhaps Edena is tired or perhaps he's flooded in Emails (ie this is a PBEM game again). (Either way is not good, if its the first we really need to take a break from this IR for a while and if its the second some people need to stop dumping piles of email on him)

The reason you are not recovering 11th level infrastructure is because IMO that makes it way to easy to get Infrastructure, Eg when I had Anabs 11th Infrastructure I didn't double my 11th level power. (If I did even I doubt  I would have given it back)

(A fair bit of this is some stuff Zelda mentioned and I was inclined to agree with) 

Note- No harm intended to anybody by the above post.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC:

Edena, indeed, you have been ignoring a lot of our actions lately.

Many actions that would require some ruling, or perhapst just commentry to make sure they are not complitely pointless.

You have ingored my actions that way, Kalanyr's for all I know, and many others. My actions might not be so cool or interesting, but still. Many posts which are not rule-argumental in nature, have been just left there.

If you check back, you have been much more active priorly, but since this turn, your intrest in making aswers here in list has waned noticably and ignoring=lack of commentry/ruling has been pretty overall, considering posts here made for 11th lv magic actions especially. Still, some players get their projects through, it would seem black balls and all things like that considering. This fractures balance. And to some, it might feel you are taking sides. I don't think it is so, but feeling is created with actions, or lack of them.

Also, if we don't know whatever another player has succeeded in action, makes it harder to come up with my own. I am not ever certain how far Oerth repair-project is. I only heard how bad guys break things. Great, but I also would like to know, which of them we have managed to fix already.

It seems to me you are tired, and week's rest might be a good idea. We players aren't going anywhere, and break doesn't do game away, at least not for us (if someone disagrees about this particular thing, please say it).


This is great game, and I'd rather see we could enjoy playing it for great while yet, or give it interesting twisty ending a bit sooner.

If you are too busy/tired and situation will be stay so in the future, perhaps you could tell us, how we players could help you somehow the way we post etc, so our actual actions would be more taken into account. Those actions, where word of two from dm is really needed.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Kalanyr, I can perfectly understand the situation edena is in (he explained it time and again), but only he knows when it's too much. And when it is, he should stop, untill he is ready again. Playing without really having infulence on the story (well, Rajaat should be in the swarm by now, but he isn't, forcing me to spend *another* attack on him, while I could've attacked someone else, and that would've brought peace closer, having a greater impact on the story)...I guess that's limited influence or something...:/


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh man oh man oh man...*

Anabstercorian stops and listens, Starfire cannon drawn and ready.  As the figure speaks, he begins to tremble with fear - Fear for his people...

<< I...  Let me think about this for a short time. >>

*Edena,* I am sending a message to the corrupted allies of the Shade.  I will immediately cease hostilities against the Shade if they cease their attempts to kill my people, with the understanding that, should they murder my people after I stand down, bad, bad things will happen.
I am begging them.  Let my people live.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh man oh man oh man...*

*William Ronald, I no longer have e-mail at this moment!  Start up a post on General RPG Topic named Illithid History or a variant thereof and put your message there.*


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Anabstecorian, Shadowlord Rhamagaum appears before you:

-It doesn`t have to end like this Chosen of Ilsenine, your people don`t have to die. Actually we didn`t want your people to die at all, we attacked because you announced your attack against us first. Melkor has left us like a coward, we have anandomed Melkor, we have abandomed his insanity and desire of oblivion. To prove this we shall destroy our Red Army. It seems that you have still many enemies Anabstecorian, enemies blinded by their concept of justice, enemies that want nothing but your utter destruction! Ally with us, and with Union Of Worlds, and Hellmaster, and Iuz, and you won`t have to fear, your people will be safe! We will even assist you in rebuilding Penumbral Hub. There will be no more destructive conflict that will bring us to Ravenlolft, Alliance Of Oerth won`t risk war with us if we stay united!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Public broadcast by Malyk Pasha, Dark Emperor of Calimshan:

-I hereby warn all that plan upon attacking Forces of Shadow in Realmspace- if it happens we shall attack United Commonwealth of Toril with nuclear weapons- we have nuclear arsenal big enough to BLOW THIS PLANET INTO PIECES! This territory will belong to us as recompansation for 40 years of persecution against our people in Realmspace. We don`t wish war with our neighbours, unnecessary conflict will only bring us closer to Ravenloft.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian nods, slowly.  Then he turns to the figure in red.

<< You can take your offer and stick it up your digestive tract, Dark One.  I play to win. >>

He turns to Rhamagaum.  << I accept your offer, Rhamagaum.  I apologize for my actions against you...  I was blinded by my rage.  The Penumbral Hub is stable for now.  It's more important we stop this new incursion of Red Goo.  Whatever power has been doing this must die, or we'll all wind up in Melkor's hands again. >>


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, Church of Shade will attempt 11th level Coup De Grace against our Red Army.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Rivalen adresses God-Emperor and Kas:

What does it mean, I thought you accepted my proposition of alliance!? So why do intend to attack our forces in Realmspace with Alliance of Oerth, ones that have just attacked you with 11th level magic? Anabstecorian has just allied with Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness. If you ally with us, I believe that Alliance of Oerth won`t dare to threaten this new, mighty alliance, trying to convert us to what they perceive as "good', this destructive conflict will end, and we shall no longer fear Ravenloft!


----------



## Creamsteak

I will support the Union in isolating and stopping the red goo that is being thrown about. I will aid them with a full hour action, while holding my defense. I am not charging an attack (as per Absolute Peace).

I encourage everyone to eliminate threats through use of actions other than attacking which provokes more mist. I encourage William to use his new power to its maximum value and completely stop the Red Goo and Black Spheres.

Edena,

Other than Red Goo, and Black Spheres: What is wrong? These two situations are the only ones I know about... and one half of them are dealt with. If we stop the Red Goo balls then that kills both major threats you informed us of.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Message from Shadow Council to members of Glowing Darkness Pantheon:

-You have propably  heard about end of Melkor`s rule over The Shade. New leadership of The Shade won`t follow his mistakes from the past, we prefer Peace over oblivion. We would like to keep our alliance, and we are trying to bring others into it, Anabstecorian has already agreed. United, we shall defeat The Mist and deal with constant threats from Alliance of Oerth,  we hope that they will hear the voice of reason and stop their attacks against us.


----------



## kaboom

11th level action: create balls of good thought, which makes the Mists go away. (day long action)

Defending myself (level 4 defence).
Attacking no one.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Rivalen adresses God-Emperor and Kas:
> 
> What does it mean, I thought you accepted my proposition of alliance!? So why do intend to attack our forces in Realmspace with Alliance of Oerth, ones that have just attacked you with 11th level magic? Anabstecorian has just allied with Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness. If you ally with us, I believe that Alliance of Oerth won`t dare to threaten this new, mighty alliance, trying to convert us to what they perceive as "good', this destructive conflict will end, and we shall no longer fear Ravenloft! *




We are not attacking your forces in realmspace.  We are using 11th level magic to "enlighten" a large section of the black brotherhood, and those shade that still foolishly support melkor, by changing them into Cydians that they may further work for true peace with their newfound powers.  This is not an attack, this is saving lives that we would have had to destroy in the future when they would have opposed us.  The faction of shade working against melkor are not being targeted, just the black brotherhood, and all remaining shade loyal to melkor.


----------



## zouron

The Eternal Union is attending the peace conference but only in form of Muji Eviri the Diplomatic Officer, she is alone no escort, standard military uniform.

She addresses Hazen

_Greetings Lord Hazen, the Eternal Union will not change its current schedule as we cannot forsake justice for a fake peace, that is the Final answer from commandor Zuroji Fujishi._

She bows to Hazen briefly and finds her seat.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I urge the members of the OA to hold a peace with the new anti-melkor faction.  Stop the fighting.  Even a temporary peace is better than a lifetime in the domains of dread.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Mr Draco, vast majority of Shade support  anti-Melkor faction, they have had enough of his inefficient leadership, Melkor`s most loyal followers went with him to Ravenloft, and those left have no choice-either change sides or be killed in public mass executions, and I can assure you that their death is not pleasant  Any attack, either magical or conventional, against New Shadow Empire on Toril, will cause a full scale nuclear war on this planet.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *I can assure you that their death is not pleasant *




This is exactly why we're "enlightening" them before you can kill them.  Your way, the mists are fed, and we're all much closer to being pulled into ravenloft, once there, we'll become Melkor's toys.  My way, there's one less enemy to fight, and one more power on our side, AND we're no closer to the domains of dread.

It is not meant to be an attack against the shade, just assistance in the elimination of their problems.

Oh, and melkor?  Nuclear war threats are vastly loosing their power.  Now we have several sides (myself and serpenteye included) that have control of a Torillian faction.  A very high-tech very high-magic torillian faction.  Remember when Edena said 10th level magic would stop nukes?  Well, we have 11th level magic and VERY high technology.  So, we're not as worried about nukes as you'd like us to be.  This is not meant as a taunt or anything of the sort, just letting you know so you can change your threats if you want them to be effective.


----------



## Mr. Draco

By the way, I really don't think Edena has EVER ignored a post.  Yeah, he may miss posts here and there (nobody's perfect), but he's never purposely IGNORED one.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edene, I am using 11th level magic to shield lands of Calimshan, Amm and Tethyr from any mass mind-effecting magic. And Shade are moving their mainn headquaters from Plane of Shadow to Calimport.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Edene, I am using 11th level magic to shield lands of Calimshan, Amm and Tethyr from any mass mind-effecting magic. And Shade are moving their mainn headquaters from Plane of Shadow to Calimport. *




Melkor, we're not targeting any of the anti-melkor shade.  Just the pro-melkor ones.  So, you don't have anything to worry about from us, we're helping you.  Unless you don't really want to turn away from melkor?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

I am perfectly honest in my desire to turn away from myself   But really, Dark Power`s proposal for Melkor was very convenient, otherwise I might have been forced to kill him


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *By the way, I really don't think Edena has EVER ignored a post.  Yeah, he may miss posts here and there (nobody's perfect), but he's never purposely IGNORED one. *




I haven't ever claimed, that Edena has done this purposely. But he has ignored/missed posts, and some things need clearing out, since some questions about past actions still remain unaswered. That's most there is to that.

Sorry, I am not native english speaker, so I don't know if 'ignoring' automatically applies to 'not caring' or some such, since that's not what I meant.

I am not angry at Edena or anything. Of course I am sure your defense of Edena is appreciated.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I am going to miss Melkor. *sniff*.

Well, not that much, but he is so true to being a bad guy.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *I am perfectly honest in my desire to turn away from myself   But really, Dark Power`s proposal for Melkor was very convenient, otherwise I might have been forced to kill him  *




Then you won't have a problem with us dealing with the pro-melkor shade?

Zelda: In english, ignoring basically means "refusing to pay attention to"  thus the misunderstanding.  Also, don't be sorry you're not a native english speaker, there's no reason to.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, did you get the really big email i just sent? (just double checking, you don't have to reply immediately, it's just important that you have it)


----------



## GnomeWorks

Hello, all...

Just wanted to say...

"The Gnome... is back..."



Not that I ever left... but I've been dormant for awhile... not been really paying attention...

But now, I'm back... and with a vengeance, too... we're mad... *grr*... 

This is really just a *bump* and an excuse for me to subscribe to the thread... and also a chance for me to simply tell you all that I'm still here... watching, waiting, and plotting insidiously against you all...


----------



## Anabstercorian

Welcome back, GnomeWorks!  It wouldn't be the same without you.  I hope we can leave the nuclear incident behind us? 

Edena, I'm cancelling my attack on the Shade.


----------



## William Ronald

Anab:

Check the General RPG Discussion forum. I have posted my letter there.  It is very important for you.  (Edited -- You have already done what I asked, to not attack Melkor.  I am only interested now in stopping the two idiots who are sending out black balls and attacking other worlds.)

Gnomeworks, good to see you are staying on.

Edena, check your e-mail.  I have something VERY important to ask.

I will announce the actions for my powers after your reply.  It is that important.

The United Commonwealth of Toril issues a statement to Lord Rhaumgaum:

"The United Commonwealth of Toril is incensed at the mental warping of some of their citizens by your forces.  For the present, we shall tolerate it. Any further actions will be regarded hostilely."

"For the present, there is peace between us.  We have no wish to meet that fool Melkor in the Domains of Dread."

"What do you know of the power throwing the balls of darkness that send people to Ravenloft.  It is in our mutual interest to stop this faction."

Hazen issues a statement:

"Lord Rhaumagaum, for the present there is peace between us.  We need to step back from the edge of ruin."

"I suggest a complete elimination of all Red Goo and Red Goo creatures. This should help loosen the ties to the Domain of Dread.  For now, we are all in the same boat.  Let us make sure that we will not sink into a realm where a  mad god has been made a power."


----------



## Anabstercorian

Actually, cancel that.  If any Pro-Melkor Shade remain, and they appear to present a clear and present danger to peace, I'm wasting them.  The Anti-Melkor Shade are safe, tho.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Actually, cancel that.  If any Pro-Melkor Shade remain, and they appear to present a clear and present danger to peace, I'm wasting them.  The Anti-Melkor Shade are safe, tho. *




Hmm, we had targeted the pro-melkor shade to "enlighten" (read: corrupt as 11th level feat) them.  How about you get free reign with the ones we miss?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Welcome back, GnomeWorks!  It wouldn't be the same without you.  I hope we can leave the nuclear incident behind us? *




Well, if you can leave the attempt on your life behind you, then I think that I can leave the nuclear incident behind me...


----------



## William Ronald

Any attacks I make will be made to disarm and imprison opponents. 

Anabstercorian, check your message.  Also, if you find pro-Melkor people, imprison them and convert them into your PostIllithid race.  You can regain some of your lost PLs.

Melkor, do realize that I am being reasonable with Lord Rhaumagaum.  However, as I run the UC of Toril for now, don't expect them to be happy about you taking away their citizens. For the present, if you help take us away from the Domain of Dread, you will be left in peace.  Anymore hostile acts will be countered.

Mr. Draco: Check your e-mail.


----------



## zouron

**On the lone chair under the Eternal Union Banner sits Muji Eviri, diplomatic officer of the proud union, she looks around, her eye catches Hazen, then she stands and walks over to him handing him a small holocube, a semi magical device used to store visual 3D recordings. then she turns her back to him without a word and walks abck to her chair taking a seat. She reaches the chait but doesn't sit but rather keeps standing like the soldier she is facing the crowd waiting for Hazen to see the Holocubes**


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco: Check your e-mail. *




my regular email isn't working, could you send it to fan_vader@hotmail.com ?


----------



## kaboom

All the shade that I have imprisoned have Helms of Opposition put on them with the added stipulation that the affected person becomes a follower of Mystra. These will count as my corrupted faction.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William, message from Shadow Council to Uinted Commonwealth:

-We also don`t wish further conflict, we shall keep lands of Calimshan, Tethyr and Amm as a recompensation for 40 years of persecution.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen subtly nods in Muji Eviri's direction.  He glances at an aide, Orrin Rilanth, who walks over to him. Orrin whispers, and Hazen steps aside for a few moments.  He leaves the room and returns after a moment.  His face is utterly calm.

"I would like to thank everyone for coming here.  I must say that I am honored to be in the presence of so many, so brave."


The United Commonwealth sends a message to Lord Rhaumagaum. (Private message)

"Indeed, conflict between us only serves the Dark Powers and a mad fool whom we blame for most of our past strife.  You show far greater wisdom than your predecessor. For now, let there be peace and a stepping back from the edge of ruin."

"Lord Melkor would dearly love to have both of us in his tender care.  Let us work together on peace, and frustrate him utterly."

"We are fully aware that you are not releasing the black balls that sent many people to the Domains of Dread.  It is our hope that the guilty party will be found soon and stopped.  Our government offers condolences on your losses from the balls of hate."

"Perhaps in time, we can sweep away our past enmities."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: William, Rhamagaum isn`t a current leader of The Shade, High Prince Rivalen seems to be leading The Shadow Council.


----------



## William Ronald

OOC: My mistake, Melkor.  Consider the letter to be addressed to High Prince Rivalen.  For now, lets say that neither Rivalen nor the UC of Toril will want to visit Lord Melkor's new domains in Ravenloft.  Let's say we have common cause now.  With survival, everything is possible.  Without it, does it really matter who is right or wrong?  No one would be left to truly care at that point.

We will have to realistically get rid of the Red Goo.  However, you should probably be fine on PLs with your new territories.  Good move in plotting to get rid of Lord Melkor.  I trust you will try to keep the Shade out of Ravenloft.  They might not be welcomed by their former deity.  So, we have to try to reverse the touches.  Not easy, but we can do it if everyone works together.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Rivalen to Hazen:

-I demand you quarantee that members of Oerth Alliance won`t strike against our newly acquired territories in Realmspace.


----------



## kaboom

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Rivalen to Hazen:
> 
> -I demand you quarantee that members of Oerth Alliance won`t strike against our newly acquired territories in Realmspace. *




Why did they attack me? I need an explination as to why I shouldn't hit them with all I've got.


----------



## William Ronald

From Hazen to Rivalen:

"I believe the diplomatic term is request. As in you request no strikes against your newly acquired territories by the Oerth Alliance or its allies.  In this instance, your request is granted.  Only a fool fights in a burning house.  I do not mistake you for Lord Melkor.  However, it is to be expected that you shall attempt no more changing of allegiances on any other countries or factions.  This is a reasonable request that shall prevent unpleasantness. Also, the same tactic could be used against anyone doing so.  

Also, any attempt to extend shadow stuff beyond your territories would not be a wise action.  Indeed, such action by Lord Melkor poisoned the Isles of Woe, a territory of the Union of Oerth.  I have recently cleansed the Isles and other territories.  You may wish to offer the Union some compensation for the lost use of their lands.  Or at least a pledge to respect their territorial integrity.


Similarly, the effort to back away from the Domain of Dread would require an elimination of all Red Waste and the transformation of creatures empowered by it.  We advise you to perform your own divinations in the matter.  You can probably compensate for the loss of any such power with but a  little ingenuity on your part.


I will advise my allies that in the interests of peace, we recognize your recent territorial claims.  As the United Commonwealth of Toril, which formerly claimed the territory, recognizes your new claim, we must respect their decision.  

For the present, we must all back away from a pit where a mad god lies in wait for us. The people of Netheril are renowned for their intelligence and shall, I say, the ability to recognize their best interests. 

For now, I will encourage peace between you and the entire Oerth Alliance.  For my part, I will judge your government on its present and future actions not those of an irrational leader of the past.  You deserve to be judged on your own actions."

May there be peace among our peoples, for the good of all."

Sincerely,
Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance


----------



## William Ronald

A message is sent to Prince Rivalen:

"We respectfully request that you release any and all prisoners from the attack on the Chosen of Mystra at the request of Lord Thayadon Fasfoni."

"This would be a welcome development to show your commitment to peace.  You perhaps should offer an explanation and an apology for Lord Melkor's actions.  Perhaps something on the order of we regret the rash actions of the previous government and disassociate ourselves from them."

"If there are no prisoners, I suggest that you enter into negotiations with the Chosen of Mystra and Lord Thayadon Fasfoni on resolving the dispute with him."

A message is sent to Thayadon Fasfoni:

"I am seeking to determine if any of the forces of the Chosen of Mystra are indeed prisoners of the Shade.  I have asked them to release any such prisoners and to offer an explanation and apology for such action."

"If there are no prisoners, I suggest that they enter into negotiations on recompensation.  For now, we need to have peace. It is in the best interest of everyone."


----------



## Black Omega

"Indeed, and well said.  We have better things to do than fight in this 'burning house'.  The Coalition of Light and Shadow agrees to peace.  Our next attack against Melkor has been called off.  We are simply aiming to uncorrupt those areas where the now departed Melkor cast his vile influence.  Our only true enemy are the mists."
---------------------------------------------------
The public position of the Coalition of Light and Shadow.  In private....
---------------------------------------------------
Siobhan growls "I can'y believe he got away like that!  The fool!  Hiding away in his realm now.  Safe and secure."  the little fae sighs.

"And helpless." Morre addsfor completeness "He's stuck there, by all accounts.  He can't effect us at all."

"Except through his Shades.  And you know this has to be a scheme.  As if the Shades would turn on their God.  I don't believe that for a minute. But..for now.  Peace."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Replies to e-mails - IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ*

Mr. Draco

  Edena: 

  Day-long actions for day-4: 
  [edit]- i just read the whole corrupting thing, so here are the day 4 actions  Mr. Draco- "corrupt" portions of the bb into Cydians Serpenteye- oppose red goo 
  HA- "corrupt" portions of melkor's corrupted allies into Cydians 
  I can't email the attacks/defenses, so, myself and Serpenteye are using category 3 defenses for the UO, and the HA is defending itself at category 3. 
  No attacks

  RULING:  

  The Union of Oerth counts as one Power, not two, for this purpose.
  The Union of Oerth is successful in corrupting a large number of the Black Brotherhood into joining their cause, thus creating a new, 11th Level Power allied with the Union of Oerth.
  I shall call this Power the Corrupted Allies of the Union of Oerth.
  The Humanoid Alliance is likewise successful with some of Melkor's Shade, thus creating the Corrupted Allies of the Humanoid Alliance.
  You now have 2 new Powers that can declare Attacks and Defenses immediately, and which are at 100% strength.

  By the way, the Black Brotherhood - played by Yours Truly - is RETURNING the favor!
  They are corrupting some of your ultra-powerful Cydians into their service.
  Now, we have the Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood, which are a fully intact 11th Level Power also!

  - - -

   Venus

  My email is being a bit silly towards me, so I'll be posting here my actions for day 4: 
  Defense: Myself, Emerald Order, lvl 3 defense (-2 penalty) becomes +1 Defense on myself. 
  Attack: Black Brotherhood, lvl 3 attack (-2 penalty) becomes +1 Attack on Black Brotherhood. 

  COMMENTS:  

  Did you know I have about 30 unread e-mails?
  That's in addition to all the stated Attacks, stated Defenses, stated dropped Attacks, stated Holds, on the last thread and now this one.
  It is going to take over an hour to sort through all that.

  11th Level Action: 

  quote:

  You may corrupt several hundred thousand people, or over an area the size of Bissel, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be. Success is automatic. 

  I am corrupting the Black Brotherhood into Celestials. 

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  LOL!  Poor Black Brotherhood is becoming the prime source for new Good Powers!
  You just created the Corrupted Allies of the Emerald Order!  All Celestials, at that!


  I'm also asking what my attempts on the scying gave for results. My power wasn't in the list 

  ANSWER:

  Your Seers say Kaboom and Tokiwong are the culprits.

  Also, did my 11th level action of last turn succeed? In that case, light returned to Oerth. (I was making the sun shine bright, yellowish light again). 

  ANSWER:

  Yes, you did.  The spectrum shift in Greyspace ends, and the bright yellow sun shines down in a blue sky on Oerth for the first time since long before the Bombardment.
  With all the effort being put into repairing Oerth, it should be back to normal, and back to it's original geography, pretty soon.  


   - unacceptable. If we can't talk it into peace, peace must come in actions. One of our major threaths, Melkor, Lord of Evil, is gone. He has ventured into Ravenloft, where he's waiting, waiting for us. With evil wondering this planet, we cannot have peace. I throw down my peacekeeping. We have waited long enough. I will purify this world, I will remove the source of great evil away. This includes the Black Brotherhood, the creator of the Shadowballs and the spreader of the Goo. If I find out whom is doing this, they will suffer. I ask you, allies of the Alliance, stand with me. Also, Union of Oerth, if peace and goodwill are really your intentions, show them. Show them now. Attack the Evil. Assist me in the greatest battle we will have to fight, a battle against ourselves. 
  Don't forget, hatred can't be pushed away. It is deep inside everyone, it consumes, then corrupts, then it's too late. I will remove my source of hatred by removing the thing my hatred targets, Evil. 
  Now, friends, allies.... Who is with me? 

  Angelika, restless leader of the Emerald Order

  ANSWER:

  Of all the people you might expect to not answer this strident speech, the Angels answer.
  The Angels state they will stand by Angelika.
  The Angels state that when they find out who is spreading the Red Goo, they will punish those responsible.
  The Angels state they will aid in stopping those who would drag everyone into Ravenloft.

  The Angels remove themselves from the Kevellond League, and form their own 11th Level Power.  (The Kevellond League remains intact otherwise.)
  The Angels, it would seem, have had enough also.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  The Union of Worlds will not violently oppose the black brotherhood. Such battle strengthens the mists. Instead, we will use our 11th level power to "enlighten" what members of the bb and melkor's corrupted allies we can.

  ANSWER:  

  LOL!  Someone has, indeed, finally figured out how to make the Black Brotherhood do something good and altruistic!

   - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Ergoth-Nog answers Venus/Angelika. 

  (part of article deleted for space)

  Simplest thing is the most hardest one to get, I think. And I think OA has pretty same problem with politics concidering people's reactions, Eidor had. Not really problem to us, but to OA it is. War, peace, healing, to us they aren't some clear single paths to be followed. But many seems to want clearer paths. Some are too tired of war, some to tired of 'false peace'-short term solutions, they want good war to make it clean, make it more clear, and they want to win, and have power and all the good things that come from that power, of course. Some just want back their green world, and don't care whatever it is done with weapons of war or tools of peace. 
  Ah, but to aswer your question. Black Brotherhood seems to be against anything contructive, so reducing them harmless, would be good thing to do. If someone of you still have resources, please help Venus in this. Black Brotherhood is so anti-life, imprisoning then would clean the air a lot. Lauching attacks right and left, however is not IMO very sensible thing to do. We don't truly know who was behind black balls, or goo-spreading, or many such things.
  Maybe working together we can sort out those problems as well. Me and Kalanyr managed to do that. 
  Angelika, we will help, as always, to fight off magics of those foolish ones. However, we need meeting to discuss things openly. Many have changed, or claim to have, like Union of Oerth folk. Fourth touch has arrived, and time is growing short. 
  Attacking, however, we are not, this isn't the right time for that. 
  Please attend the meeting, despite it's absurb 'absolute peace' stamp, it might actually be useful meeting. 
  Oh, one more thing. 
  A battle against ourselves you say, so this is the way how you wish to fight yourself then? That just sounds weird. Maybe I missed your point?

  ANSWER:

  I feel a need to answer this is in order.
  While everyone is talking and negotiating, this Power that is spreading the Red Goo is massacring millions of people basically every hour.
  This massacre is rapidly pulling Greyspace, Realmspace, etc., towards Ravenloft.
  It is IMPERATIVE that this operation be shut down, or it will whelm Greyspace and the others in the Mists, and Ravenloft will be their new home.
  Indeed, the Power that is committing this act, is doing it SPECIFICALLY to force Greyspace into Ravenloft quickly.
  That is the point.  That is why they are spreading Red Goo.  To force you all into Ravenloft.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  hmm, Kas will attend this conference.

  ANSWER:

  I will repeat myself.
  Every HOUR, the Power in question is massacring millions of people in hundreds of Crystal Spheres.
  This, is sending Greyspace headlong towards Ravenloft.
  Time is short.
  I recommend you find out who is doing this, and stop them.    

  I have given you clues and help, but I will not reveal which Power is the culprit.

  If you cannot locate the Power in question, their actions will take you all to Ravenloft.
  Evil CAN triumph, in the IR.         

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  A letter goes out from the union of worlds encouraging each faction to spend its 11th level feat for day 4 on assisting the union's effort to counteract the red-goo being thrown all over the multiverse.

  ANSWER:  

  The assault is too massive, too many planets are under attack, and too many new attacks - masked by 11th level magic - are underway, for this to help much.
  If you could find the Power doing this and stop them, and if all the Powers in the IR THEN LAUNCHED FULLSCALE 11th level wars against the Red Goo, you could eliminate it in those hundreds of Crystal Spheres in a matter of a few days.
  However, it's hard to put out a fire when someone is spraying the area with gasoline.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  The Coalition's 11th level action this turn is freeing the nations Melkor corrupted from that corruption. Since they seem busy protecting the Shades, they are hopefully distracted from defending. Note: We're simply freeing them from the corruption. Not adding any programming of our own. 

  ANSWER:

  That is not possible.
  Once they are their own independent 11th Level Power, you must Duel them and throw Coup de Graces (if they will not surrender) normally.
  To prevent a run-away slew of new 11th Level Powers, I have Ruled each Power may only maintain one of these Corrupted Allied Powers at a time.
  If you attack and destroy the main Power, they - obviously - cannot create a new Power.

  And we are certainly looking still for the source of those globes...grrr.

  ANSWER:  

  Noted.  I have given clues ...

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Ho_Skoteinos will visit the conference as a representative from Vreagoth.

  ANSWER:

  Since there is going to be a conference ...

  I declare the Conference started.

  - - -               

   Venus

  Oh, one more thing. 
  A battle against ourselves you say, so this is the way how you wish to fight yourself then? That just sounds weird. Maybe I missed your point? 
  Heh, it was actually a strange remark as i read it back  It was trying to say something like: 
  "Hatred is inside all of us. We cannot deny it. We now have 2 choices. We can wait, Evil takes control and we are doomed, or we can attack, feeding our hatred, bringing the doom of Ravenloft nearer and nearer." 
  But indeed, it was a bit stupid as it stood there ^_^


  ANSWER:

  Since Hazen discovered this, and spread the news, I will repeat it.
  The Dark Powers are not an external enemy.
  YOU are the Dark Powers.
  Siobhan, Hazen, Shantara, Kas, the God Emperor, Erika Lesage, Forrester, Sanctus, Phibrizzo, and all the others.

  If Ravenloft is a prison, it is a prison of your making.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  When you put it that way, it sounds like you believe there is no alternative to Ravenloft, and you want to accelerate the process by attacking and feeding our hatred, thus "bringing the doom of Ravenloft nearer and nearer."

  ANSWER:

  You are 2/3rds of the way to Ravenloft.
  But you are not there yet.
  You won't instantly go there because someone starts a fight, either.  It can't happen that fast.
  Thus, for instance - if the Shade are exterminated by a Coup de Grace from Anabstercorian, it will not send you to Ravenloft or even bring the 5th Touch.
  HOWEVER, the massacre of tens of millions of people each and every day by the Power that is throwing Red Goo across hundreds of Crystal Spheres - THAT WILL quickly send you to Ravenloft.  Unless you find the culprit and stop that culprit quickly, of course.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Warning: upcoming citrolic post... 

  quote:

  By The Forsaken One 

  I'm most likely offline for a few days (yeah bad timing I knowand just when I got stuff to do and be nice and active on the boards with large posting ). I'm off to a friend of mine who doesn't have Internet so I'm 100% offline untill I get back home which will probably be next monday. 
  I hereby hand over my power to Ho Skoteinos. This does NOT give him control over my reality changes. It does give him control over my PC and he can send it to battle, I trust him and his judgement on that matter. 
  That was on page http://www.enworld.org/messageboard...20&pagenumber=3 
  Now, edena. Forsaken One gave me control of his forces. First I tell you that in an email. You ignore it. AND you ignore his action. Then, I state on the boards that forsaken one is CDGing Rajaat. You ignore me. 
  I mean, come ON! He's away 'till monday, and can't do anything, he gives me control over his attacks, and then what? Nothing. He's gonna be really pissed about that. You have a little habit of ignoring him, and he, in return, has a little habit of writing vitrolic posts. After that, you (I think) see his point, and most of the time, you give in...because, most of the time, he *is* right...and I feel that this time I am right too... 
  Now, I'm not writing a vitrolic post (I think it's a little bad taste to do so), but I will say that I am disappointed that you ignore his wish that I play his power...and that you ignore his *obvious* action, that you award no extra PL because of the assimilation, that you say there are a lot of civilian casualties on Athas (get friggin'real! We have GUNS, they have SWORDS.
  Call that a fight? No. Why the hell are we slaughtering civilians? Orcs got no dicipline? I question that. Stupid civilians want to fight to the death...right, and psionics have no way to incapacitate them...*sigh* it just sucks...), that you ignore the fact that there is no magic on Athas, and thus no stupid Evil Ball crap, that you do not give him 100% 11th level power by assimilating the captured 11th level infrastructure into the Swarm (we: Me, William and Forsaken One threw 3, 4, 3 classed attacks respectively. We all imprisoned the infrastructure.
  Then I stated I gave forsaken one all of the captured mages, clerics, artifacts and weaponry that I had captured (and even *that* got ignored!) then forsaken one stated (in his "storm" post) that he assimilated the captured stuff into the swarm (also ignored)...and forsaken one told me that william *also* gave the captured infrastructure from Rajaat to him (though I don't know if that's true or not)). 
  Edena, why are you ignoring us???

  ANSWER:

  I do believe I forgot, amidst the general bedlam, to determine the result of the second Coup de Grace attempt against Rajaat.
  The first attempt destroyed 50% of his force.
  (rolls dice, remembering the Final Number was 2.)

  70 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.

  And that is the end of Rajaat, his Champions, and the Dragon-Kings.
  You may determine the fate of the leaders - all the rest are assimilated into the Hive Cluster, as per Forsaken One's instructions (as I remember them.)

  VITROLIC REPLY:

  Actually no, it's not vitrolic.
  If I, the DM, become angry, there is no point in having a game.  An angry DM means a ruined game.
  Therefore, you will get no vitroism from me.

  However, some facts are in order here:

  I do not ignore Forsaken One deliberately.
  I do not ignore you deliberately.
  I did resolve the first Coup de Grace Attack on Rajaat - it was 50% successful.
  I changed my ruling not because Forsaken One was right, but because I wished to make for a happy player, and I succeeded, based on the response.
  I am not in a position right now to award PL.
  The civilian casualties came from the bombardment from space.  It was stated whole cities were destroyed by bombardment from starship.  There is always collaterial damage in such an attack.

  I am not ignoring you, although I may well have overlooked posts.
  I am ... as I have repeatedly stated, deathly tired, and am continuing the IR on depleted energy.  Did you read that?  The IR has lasted for 3 full months, and it has been time consuming and sometimes difficult - requiring I create whole new game systems out of nothing at times.
  Then, I have IRL to contend with, and currently I have a frightful situation IRL that is quite stressful.

  However, I am stubborn, and I shall continue the IR, carry through on my promise, and see things through.

  I am concentrating my energy on resolving the Attacks and Defenses.  That, by itself, is very time consuming.  However, it is within my capability to do it, without complete burn-out.
  Remember, I have 20 Powers Attacking and Defending, plus - now - all the Corrupted Allies Attacking and Defending, and shortly I will have Ravenloft Darklords Attacking and Defending.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  OOC post:- 

  I don't think Edena is ignoring you in specific Skote. He's missed some posts by Zelda, Mr Draco and I too (As well as a few others doubtless) ,(eg. Zelda's Scrying on Day 3 and whether or not I actually managed to summon Ellisterae's Avatar on Day 2 and if so whether or not it stayed).

  RULING:

  The Avatar of Eilistraee is appearing, and staying.
  She can add one to your Attack and one to your Defense in the Dueling, Kalanyr.  Kaboom and Alyx have both already achieved this + 1 bonus - now you have it.
  + 1 is the maximum bonus I am allowing, to keep things from becoming completely unbalanced.

  Perhaps Edena is tired or perhaps he's flooded in Emails (ie this is a PBEM game again). (Either way is not good, if its the first we really need to take a break from this IR for a while and if its the second some people need to stop dumping piles of email on him) 

  ANSWER:

  It's both, but I will continue the IR.

  The reason you are not recovering 11th level infrastructure is because IMO that makes it way to easy to get Infrastructure, Eg when I had Anabs 11th Infrastructure I didn't double my 11th level power. (If I did even I doubt I would have given it back) 
  (A fair bit of this is some stuff Zelda mentioned and I was inclined to agree with) 
  Note- No harm intended to anybody by the above post.

  ANSWER:

  Thanks for the support, Kalanyr!  

  11th Level Infrastructure destroyed in Dueling cannot be regained.
  It is lost for the duration of the IR.
  The only exception to this being - if the Attacker declares imprisonment, then releases the prisoners, and this has been, indeed, the primary way in which people have done things.

  Main Infrastructure destroyed by a Coup de Grace Attack (such as the damage to the Penumbral Hub) can be repaired quickly with 11th level magic, if someone is willing to help the Power in question.
  Of course, on the next day, another Coup de Grace can be launched.
  If a Power suffers 100 percent destruction of it's 11th Level Infrastructure, then suffers 100 percent destruction of it's Main Infrastructure in a Coup de Grace, that Power is out of the game.
  There is no returning from that.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: 

  Edena, indeed, you have been ignoring a lot of our actions lately. 
  Many actions that would require some ruling, or perhapst just commentry to make sure they are not complitely pointless. 
  You have ingored my actions that way, Kalanyr's for all I know, and many others. My actions might not be so cool or interesting, but still. Many posts which are not rule-argumental in nature, have been just left there. 
  If you check back, you have been much more active priorly, but since this turn, your intrest in making aswers here in list has waned noticably and ignoring=lack of commentry/ruling has been pretty overall, considering posts here made for 11th lv magic actions especially. Still, some players get their projects through, it would seem black balls and all things like that considering. This fractures balance. And to some, it might feel you are taking sides. I don't think it is so, but feeling is created with actions, or lack of them. 
  Also, if we don't know whatever another player has succeeded in action, makes it harder to come up with my own. I am not ever certain how far Oerth repair-project is. I only heard how bad guys break things. Great, but I also would like to know, which of them we have managed to fix already. 
  It seems to me you are tired, and week's rest might be a good idea. We players aren't going anywhere, and break doesn't do game away, at least not for us (if someone disagrees about this particular thing, please say it). 
  This is great game, and I'd rather see we could enjoy playing it for great while yet, or give it interesting twisty ending a bit sooner. 
  If you are too busy/tired and situation will be stay so in the future, perhaps you could tell us, how we players could help you somehow the way we post etc, so our actual actions would be more taken into account. Those actions, where word of two from dm is really needed.

  ANSWER:

  I wish to continue the IR.
  I will not stop at this time.
  Considering my situation IRL, I may not be able to DM the IR later.

  What I have done, Zelda, is to concentrate all my energy on the Attacks and Defenses, and have given up ruling on the 11th level projects - except for those that pertain directly to pulling everyone into the Mists.

  I have urged that everyone concentrate on Attacks and Defenses.
  There is a good reason for this.
  Beautiful cities and great accomplishments will all be wasted, if you are pulled into Ravenloft, and Melkor becomes your Darklord.
  And there is now a very REAL chance this is going to happen.

  In order to stop this from happening, you all need desperately to stop those Powers who are trying to drag you into Ravenloft, from doing so.

  And, there are some Powers, like the Black Brotherhood, who cannot be negotiated with.
  They are mad dogs, and they will not be content until you all are destroyed.
  Your only reasonable choice is to fight, and destroy these Powers ... if you do not, they will destroy you, or pull you into Ravenloft.

  Considering that Melkor has created the Corrupted Allies of Melkor, and now the Red Army has formed a separate 11th Level Power, and the Black Brotherhood has just done so, and the Union of Oerth (who may or may not be responsible for the spreading of Red Goo) has done so, and everyone ELSE who is on the suspicious list will probably do so ... well, I'd make stopping these Powers my top priority, starting with the Powers run by the DM.

  I simply do not have the energy left to address all the 11th level actions taking place otherwise.
  I must concentrate what energy I have left on running the Attacks and Defenses.

  I am hardly the perfect DM, but I do want you to have fun, and I regret missed posts.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Kalanyr, I can perfectly understand the situation edena is in (he explained it time and again), but only he knows when it's too much. And when it is, he should stop, untill he is ready again.
  Playing without really having infulence on the story (well, Rajaat should be in the swarm by now, but he isn't, forcing me to spend *another* attack on him, while I could've attacked someone else, and that would've brought peace closer, having a greater impact on the story)...I guess that's limited influence or something...:/

  ANSWER:

  The results said you had a 50 percent kill.
  You had to make another Coup de Grace to complete the job.

  It is not a good idea for me to stop.
  I know from experience that players tend to lose interest if the game stops for prolonged periods of time.
  Furthermore, I may or may not be available to DM in the future again.

  I want to continue this IR while I can, and while the momentum is still going.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Oh man oh man oh man... 

  Anabstercorian stops and listens, Starfire cannon drawn and ready. As the figure speaks, he begins to tremble with fear - Fear for his people... 

  << I... Let me think about this for a short time. >> 

  Edena, I am sending a message to the corrupted allies of the Shade. I will immediately cease hostilities against the Shade if they cease their attempts to kill my people, with the understanding that, should they murder my people after I stand down, bad, bad things will happen. 
  I am begging them. Let my people live.

  ANSWER:

  The Corrupted Allies of the Shade state that they will halt all aggression against the Penumbral Hub if you will call off your Coup de Grace against the Shade.
  They go a step farther, however.
  They state they will protect the Penumbral Hub from the Coup de Grace the Red Army (now a separate Power) intends to throw at it.
  Under the 11th level Dueling Rules, this means that they might be able to save the Penumbral Hub from destruction - if ANOTHER Power declared it was helping the Corrupted Allies of the Shade in protecting the Penumbral Hub, that would REALLY make the difference.
  The Corrupted Allies of the Shade also state they will launch an Attack against the Red Army, and try to destroy it.

  All they ask in return is that you cease and desist all Attacks on the Shade.
  They point out that Melkor, who instigated the Attack on the Penumbral Hub, is gone, and that more reasonable leaders have emerged within the Shade.
  They state that peace is possible.

  Drop your stated Coup de Grace Attack against the Shade, and they will do all these things to protect you.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Oh man oh man oh man... 

  William Ronald, I no longer have e-mail at this moment! Start up a post on General RPG Topic named Illithid History or a variant thereof and put your message there.

  ANSWER:  Ouch.  

  - - -                                                                                                        

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Anabstecorian, Shadowlord Rhamagaum appears before you: 

  -It doesn`t have to end like this Chosen of Ilsenine, your people don`t have to die. Actually we didn`t want your people to die at all, we attacked because you announced your attack against us first. Melkor has left us like a coward, we have anandomed Melkor, we have abandomed his insanity and desire of oblivion. To prove this we shall destroy our Red Army. It seems that you have still many enemies Anabstecorian, enemies blinded by their concept of justice, enemies that want nothing but your utter destruction! Ally with us, and with Union Of Worlds, and Hellmaster, and Iuz, and you won`t have to fear, your people will be safe! We will even assist you in rebuilding Penumbral Hub. There will be no more destructive conflict that will bring us to Ravenlolft, Alliance Of Oerth won`t risk war with us if we stay united!

  ANSWER:

  If there was any chance the Red Army was not going to break away from the Shade, that chance is gone.
  They are now a full-fledged 11th Level Power.
  I am rescinding my earlier Ruling - you must now deal with the Red Army as a full fledged 11th Level Power, currently 100 percent intact.          

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Public broadcast by Malyk Pasha, Dark Emperor of Calimshan: 

  -I hereby warn all that plan upon attacking Forces of Shadow in Realmspace- if it happens we shall attack United Commonwealth of Toril with nuclear weapons- we have nuclear arsenal big enough to BLOW THIS PLANET INTO PIECES! This territory will belong to us as recompansation for 40 years of persecution against our people in Realmspace. We don`t wish war with our neighbours, unnecessary conflict will only bring us closer to Ravenloft.

  ANSWER:

  Nuclear weapons are useless when 11th level magic renders fusion and fission inert.
  In order to ... blow Toril apart ... you must Disarm the other Torilian Powers.
  THEN you can blow Toril apart, in Coup de Grace Attacks.

  However, what the leadership has said is, basically, a more militant version of what I just had them say myself.
  I do not think this situation has to end in a battle at all.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Anabstercorian nods, slowly. Then he turns to the figure in red. 

  << You can take your offer and stick it up your digestive tract, Dark One. I play to win. >> 

  He turns to Rhamagaum. 

  << I accept your offer, Rhamagaum. I apologize for my actions against you... I was blinded by my rage. The Penumbral Hub is stable for now. It's more important we stop this new incursion of Red Goo. Whatever power has been doing this must die, or we'll all wind up in Melkor's hands again. >>

  ANSWER:

  The figure robed in red laughs, and says:

  Anabstercorian, there is a Power out there that is currently massacring millions, and destroying hundreds of Crystal Spheres.
  That Power is rapidly pulling you into Ravenloft, whether you want it or not.

  You may choose the path of enlightenment, and you may even make peace with the Shade.

  However, I do not believe you will make peace with Lord Melkor once he becomes your Lord.
  Or, rather, that peace will be made on his terms.
  We do not believe you will like his terms, or call it peace.

  Our offer stands, Anabstercorian.
  You will be allowed to reconsider your decision, as long as there is time.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Edena, Church of Shade will attempt 11th level Coup De Grace against our Red Army.

  ANSWER:

  Ok.  I reversed my ruling on that.
  However, you can still Attack the Red Army, as per the 11th Level Dueling rules.  
  I will count that you are launching an Attack of Category 4 on the Red Army.               

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Rivalen adresses God-Emperor and Kas: 

  What does it mean, I thought you accepted my proposition of alliance!? So why do intend to attack our forces in Realmspace with Alliance of Oerth, ones that have just attacked you with 11th level magic? Anabstecorian has just allied with Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness. If you ally with us, I believe that Alliance of Oerth won`t dare to threaten this new, mighty alliance, trying to convert us to what they perceive as "good', this destructive conflict will end, and we shall no longer fear Ravenloft!

  ANSWER:  No comment.                                                                           

  - - -

   creamsteak

  I will support the Union in isolating and stopping the red goo that is being thrown about. I will aid them with a full hour action, while holding my defense. I am not charging an attack (as per Absolute Peace). 
  I encourage everyone to eliminate threats through use of actions other than attacking which provokes more mist. I encourage William to use his new power to its maximum value and completely stop the Red Goo and Black Spheres. 

  Edena, 

  Other than Red Goo, and Black Spheres: What is wrong? These two situations are the only ones I know about... and one half of them are dealt with. If we stop the Red Goo balls then that kills both major threats you informed us of.

  IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:

  What is wrong?
  Here is what is wrong:

  One of the Powers out there (possibly you, Creamsteak) is busy destroying hundreds of Crystal Spheres with Red Goo, and killing hundreds of millions of people.
  That alone will doom ALL OF YOU, if it is not stopped.
  It CANNOT be stopped by ANY way other than to stop the Power in question that is doing it - you cannot put out a fire when someone is throwing gasoline on it.

  What else is wrong?

  The Power that threw the Black Balls is not stopped ... all that has happened in that their attack with the Black Balls has been stopped.
  THEY still plot to take you all to Ravenloft, and they are most certainly launching new ways to achieve this end, I am guessing.
  You stopped one of their attacks - there will be more, and they will be more insidious than ever.

  The Black Brotherhood is attacking.
  The Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood is Attacking.
  The Red Army is Attacking.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is in anarchy, leaderless, it's civilian population in shelters, it's military barely holding together.
  They have taken Hazen as temporary emergency leader, because of the extremity of the situation.

  The Eternal Empire lost half of it's 11th Level Infrastructure to an Attack from Alyx's Church of Toril.
  The Eternal Empire was already unstable - this Attack has NOT exactly made the situation better.
  Furthermore, the Chosen of Mystra publicly insulted and threatened the Eternal Empire in the World Forum.  The leader of the Eternal Empire has demanded an apology, which never came.   

  The Scro Star League and the Hive Cluster have just decimated Rajaat and the Dragon-Kings, but many civilians perished in the battle.    

  I don't exactly see a lot of goodwill toward the Shade.
  Or vice versa.
  I do see Anabstercorian pleading for mercy - the Shade give no mercy.  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor are offering to defend Anabstercorian because it is in their strategic interest to do so, not because of any altruism.   (Melkor can, of course, override me concerning the Corrupted Allies of Melkor ... they are HIS Power, after all.  But if he does, the Red Army launches their Coup de Grace against Anabstercorian, and NOTHING will stop them - they remember the sterilization of their world, Luna, all too clearly.)
  I also see threats still being bandied about, alliance of fear forming, and other such things.

  Oh yeah, it's really a peaceful situation.
  I don't think so.

  It COULD become a truly peaceful situation, but I require more substantial proof of this than anything received so far.
  I see tentative first steps being taken towards peace, yes.
  However, I do not see Luna restored - it is still encased in Substare.
  I do not see Shade and others living together in harmony.
  I do not see real treaties based on trust and compromise.

  The Dark Powers have NO intention of letting you off the hook so easily, Creamsteak.
  Now that they are so close to victory over all of you, do you think they are going to stop?
  No.
  They are going to do what it takes to win against you, to ensure you are pulled into Ravenloft.

  You have slid so far into darkness (4 Touches) that the Dark Powers can take physical manifestation, and converse with any of you (in secret, too, if I wished it.)

  You had better realize these enemies are playing for keeps, mercy is not an option for them, and they will not stop attempting to destroy you.
  They already have Melkor.
  They are coming for the rest of you.

  And you ask, what is wrong?  (chuckles)

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Message from Shadow Council to members of Glowing Darkness Pantheon: 

  -You have propably heard about end of Melkor`s rule over The Shade. New leadership of The Shade won`t follow his mistakes from the past, we prefer Peace over oblivion. We would like to keep our alliance, and we are trying to bring others into it, Anabstecorian has already agreed. United, we shall defeat The Mist and deal with constant threats from Alliance of Oerth, we hope that they will hear the voice of reason and stop their attacks against us.

  ANSWER:

  Now, this kind of thing, will defeat the Dark Powers.
  However, I as DM will not allow you to have it that easy.
  The Dark Powers will do all they can to counter peace and reason.
  Hatred, anger, fear, the Dark Powers will play upon these pitilessly, until they win or are defeated.

  - - -

   kaboom

  11th level action: create balls of good thought, which makes the Mists go away. (day long action) 

  ANSWER:

  Interesting.  It helps, too.
  The Mists fall back from the Isle of the Phoenix.
  The Mists fall back from all of Kaboom's Sky-Sea League, and they withdraw from the Nations of the Chosen.

  Very clever, Kaboom.  

  However, it does not address what a certain Power is doing, spreading Red Goo across hundreds of Crystal Spheres.

  Defending myself (level 4 defence). 
  Attacking no one.

  ANSWER:

  (chuckles)  I will only have to sort through 30 e-mails and read through two threads to find out the Attacks and Defenses for today.

  - - -                          

   Mr. Draco

  We are not attacking your forces in realmspace. We are using 11th level magic to "enlighten" a large section of the black brotherhood, and those shade that still foolishly support melkor, by changing them into Cydians that they may further work for true peace with their newfound powers. This is not an attack, this is saving lives that we would have had to destroy in the future when they would have opposed us. The faction of shade working against melkor are not being targeted, just the black brotherhood, and all remaining shade loyal to melkor.

  ANSWER:

  It still counts as an Attack, justified or not.
  Remember, an Attack is an Attack is an Attack.

  However, a few rounds of Attacks won't pull you into Ravenloft.

  Standing by, and allowing one of your own (one of the Powers in the IR) to massacre the inhabitants of hundreds of Crystal Spheres, WILL pull you into Ravenloft.

  - - -

   zouron

  The Eternal Union is attending the peace conference but only in form of Muji Eviri the Diplomatic Officer, she is alone no escort, standard military uniform. 

  She addresses Hazen 

  Greetings Lord Hazen, the Eternal Union will not change its current schedule as we cannot forsake justice for a fake peace, that is the Final answer from commandor Zuroji Fujishi. 
  She bows to Hazen briefly and finds her seat.

  ANSWER:

  It would appear the Eternal Union still wants Anabstercorian's head.
  Anabstercorian killed 5 million of their people.
  I shall watch the debate on this one ...

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  I urge the members of the OA to hold a peace with the new anti-melkor faction. Stop the fighting. Even a temporary peace is better than a lifetime in the domains of dread.

  ANSWER:

  Good point.  Will they listen, though?  Did they listen to the Sending of the Angels?

  - - -                                                                                           

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Mr Draco, vast majority of Shade support anti-Melkor faction, they have had enough of his inefficient leadership, Melkor`s most loyal followers went with him to Ravenloft, and those left have no choice-either change sides or be killed in public mass executions, and I can assure you that their death is not pleasant  Any attack, either magical or conventional, against New Shadow Empire on Toril, will cause a full scale nuclear war on this planet.

  ANSWER:

  (chuckles)  

  Think as I tell you, do as I tell you, or you will be killed.
  If you try to attack us, we will kill everyone.

  The Mists like that kind of thinking.   

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  quote:

  Originally posted by Melkor, Lord Of ALL! 
  I can assure you that their death is not pleasant 

  ANSWER:

  The Mists like that kind of thinking even better.


  This is exactly why we're "enlightening" them before you can kill them. Your way, the mists are fed, and we're all much closer to being pulled into ravenloft, once there, we'll become Melkor's toys. My way, there's one less enemy to fight, and one more power on our side, AND we're no closer to the domains of dread. 
  It is not meant to be an attack against the shade, just assistance in the elimination of their problems. 
  Oh, and melkor? Nuclear war threats are vastly loosing their power. Now we have several sides (myself and serpenteye included) that have control of a Torillian faction. A very high-tech very high-magic torillian faction. Remember when Edena said 10th level magic would stop nukes?
  Well, we have 11th level magic and VERY high technology. So, we're not as worried about nukes as you'd like us to be. This is not meant as a taunt or anything of the sort, just letting you know so you can change your threats if you want them to be effective.

  ANSWER:  

  Heh.  When my characters changed criminals who had committed mass murder into new beings by the spell Metamorphosis, most called that evil.
  Of course, the alternative - EXECUTING THEM - wasn't evil.  So everyone said.

  Mr. Draco is doing, on a large scale, what my character did on a minute scale.
  Shade - who have not necessarily committed any crime - who refuse to think the way they are told, and do what they are told, are being forcibly converted into Cydians.
  Is this evil?
  What does everyone think?

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  By the way, I really don't think Edena has EVER ignored a post. Yeah, he may miss posts here and there (nobody's perfect), but he's never purposely IGNORED one.

  ANSWER:

  Correct.  Thank you for the support, Mr. Draco.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Edene, I am using 11th level magic to shield lands of Calimshan, Amm and Tethyr from any mass mind-effecting magic. And Shade are moving their mainn headquaters from Plane of Shadow to Calimport.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.               

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Melkor, we're not targeting any of the anti-melkor shade. Just the pro-melkor ones. So, you don't have anything to worry about from us, we're helping you. Unless you don't really want to turn away from melkor?

  ANSWER:

  (chuckles)  Trust is in short supply here ...

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  I am perfectly honest in my desire to turn away from myself  But really, Dark Power`s proposal for Melkor was very convenient, otherwise I might have been forced to kill him 

  ANSWER:

  HAHAHAHAHAHA!

  Rivalen, was going to kill Melkor?
  I don't think so.
  I think Melkor would have squashed Rivalen like a giant squashes a bug.

  - - -             

   Zelda Themelin

  quote:

  Originally posted by Mr. Draco 
  By the way, I really don't think Edena has EVER ignored a post. Yeah, he may miss posts here and there (nobody's perfect), but he's never purposely IGNORED one. 

  I haven't ever claimed, that Edena has done this purposely. But he has ignored/missed posts, and some things need clearing out, since some questions about past actions still remain unaswered. That's most there is to that. 
  Sorry, I am not native english speaker, so I don't know if 'ignoring' automatically applies to 'not caring' or some such, since that's not what I meant. 
  I am not angry at Edena or anything. Of course I am sure your defense of Edena is appreciated. 

  ANSWER:

  I do not ignore posts.  However, sometimes I do miss them.  
  I do care about the posts.
  Unfortunately, as I stated by on Turn 5, the posts were becoming whelming, and I simply cannot reply to every post.  It cannot be done.
  Now, as for 'o Skoteinos, I have just made a Ruling that Rajaat and his forces have been overthrown, and Athas pacified.  

  - - -                                                                                            

   Zelda Themelin

  I am going to miss Melkor. *sniff*. 
  Well, not that much, but he is so true to being a bad guy. 

  WARNING:

  If you are pulled into Ravenloft, Melkor becomes Lord and Master of you all (with one exception, who I will not reveal.)
  You do not want that to happen, and there is a real chance it will happen.                   

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Then you won't have a problem with us dealing with the pro-melkor shade? 
  Zelda: In english, ignoring basically means "refusing to pay attention to" thus the misunderstanding. Also, don't be sorry you're not a native english speaker, there's no reason to.


  ANSWER:

  (Watches this debate with interest.)

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, did you get the really big email i just sent? (just double checking, you don't have to reply immediately, it's just important that you have it)

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  

  - - -                                                                                   

   GnomeWorks

  Hello, all... 

  Just wanted to say... 

  "The Gnome... is back..." 

  Not that I ever left... but I've been dormant for awhile... not been really paying attention... 
  But now, I'm back... and with a vengeance, too... we're mad... *grr*...  
  This is really just a *bump* and an excuse for me to subscribe to the thread... and also a chance for me to simply tell you all that I'm still here... watching, waiting, and plotting insidiously against you all... 

  RULING:

  Then William does not represent your 11th Level Power, the Veiled Alliance, any longer.
  William retains control of Dagger's Power, the Kingdom of Ulek, until Dagger returns.

  GnomeWorks, you have a real problem.
  Someone out there is throwing Red Goo at hundreds of Crystal Spheres, and thus causing you to be pulled into Ravenloft.
  Another Power was throwing Black Balls of Negative Emotion around, which ultimately sucked several million into Ravenloft - that has been stopped, but I'm sure that Power will try something else.
  The Red Army has broken free of the Shade.
  The Black Brotherhood is on the assault, and they have their own Corrupted Allies now.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril has no leader (although I am allowing William to dictate their Attacks and Defenses), and the World Forum is abandoned.
  The Humanoid Alliance broke away from the UC, and is now allied with the Union of Oerth.
  Part of the UC broke away, and is now allied with the Shade.

  Lord Melkor of the Shade has gone to Ravenloft, and has his own Domain.
  If you are pulled into Ravenloft, he becomes your Lord and Master.  Guess what happens to you then?

  The rest of the Shade state they want peace.
  They have also moved their base of operations to the corrupted part of the UC (Calimshan.)
  The UC MIGHT JUST take offense at this action, I would daresay (Wouldn't you take offense, if someone corrupted several million of your people, then plopped their headquarters down in that area of your land???)

  Yeah, you have some problems.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More replies*

Anabstercorian

  Welcome back, GnomeWorks! It wouldn't be the same without you. I hope we can leave the nuclear incident behind us?  
  Edena, I'm cancelling my attack on the Shade.

  ANSWER:

  I'll second that.  Welcome back, GnomeWorks, to the Insane IR!  

  If Melkor agrees to it, the Corrupted Allies of the Shade agree to Defend the Penumbral Hub against the Red Army.

  The Red Army is launching a Coup de Grace Attack against the Penumbral Hub, attempting to avenge your destruction of their homeworld, Luna.

  Of course, if Melkor overrules me ... well, then, you have a problem.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Anab: 

  Check the General RPG Discussion forum. I have posted my letter there. It is very important for you. (Edited -- You have already done what I asked, to not attack Melkor. I am only interested now in stopping the two idiots who are sending out black balls and attacking other worlds.) 

  Gnomeworks, good to see you are staying on. 
  Edena, check your e-mail. I have something VERY important to ask. 

  ANSWER:

  Will do.  As soon as I'm done with this.


  "The United Commonwealth of Toril is incensed at the mental warping of some of their citizens by your forces. For the present, we shall tolerate it. Any further actions will be regarded hostilely." 
  "For the present, there is peace between us. We have no wish to meet that fool Melkor in the Domains of Dread." 
  "What do you know of the power throwing the balls of darkness that send people to Ravenloft.
  It is in our mutual interest to stop this faction." 

  Hazen issues a statement: 

  "Lord Rhaumagaum, for the present there is peace between us. We need to step back from the edge of ruin." 
  "I suggest a complete elimination of all Red Goo and Red Goo creatures. This should help loosen the ties to the Domain of Dread. For now, we are all in the same boat. Let us make sure that we will not sink into a realm where a mad god has been made a power."

  ANSWER:

  This is accepted - grudgingly - by the people of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  They are not happy that Erika is gone.
  They are not happy that the Shade corrupted one of their territories.
  They are NOT happy the Shade have made said territory their headquarters.

  However, they grit their teeth and tolerate it.

  (It is well I ruled William was playing the UC.  If I had waited one more day before making my ruling, I would have seen Melkor's post about the HQ, denied William the UC, and stated an Attack against the Shade.)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Actually, cancel that. If any Pro-Melkor Shade remain, and they appear to present a clear and present danger to peace, I'm wasting them. The Anti-Melkor Shade are safe, tho.

  ANSWER:

  Ah!  So you ARE stating an Attack then, Anabstercorian?                    

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Hmm, we had targeted the pro-melkor shade to "enlighten" (read: corrupt as 11th level feat) them. How about you get free reign with the ones we miss?

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)                                                                                  

  - - -

   GnomeWorks

  Well, if you can leave the attempt on your life behind you, then I think that I can leave the nuclear incident behind me... 

  ANSWER:

  The Mists don't like you, GnomeWorks.
  Your busy with that forgiveness stuff.  They can't abide that.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Any attacks I make will be made to disarm and imprison opponents. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.

  Anabstercorian, check your message. Also, if you find pro-Melkor people, imprison them and convert them into your PostIllithid race. You can regain some of your lost PLs. 
  Melkor, do realize that I am being reasonable with Lord Rhaumagaum. However, as I run the UC of Toril for now, don't expect them to be happy about you taking away their citizens. For the present, if you help take us away from the Domain of Dread, you will be left in peace.
  Anymore hostile acts will be countered. 

  Mr. Draco: Check your e-mail.

  ANSWER:  (watches and listens)                     

  - - -

   zouron

  *On the lone chair under the Eternal Union Banner sits Muji Eviri, diplomatic officer of the proud union, she looks around, her eye catches Hazen, then she stands and walks over to him handing him a small holocube, a semi magical device used to store visual 3D recordings. then she turns her back to him without a word and walks abck to her chair taking a seat. She reaches the chait but doesn't sit but rather keeps standing like the soldier she is facing the crowd waiting for Hazen to see the Holocubes*

  ANSWER:  

  Heh.  Someone else is watching and listening too!   

  - - -

   kaboom

  All the shade that I have imprisoned have Helms of Opposition put on them with the added stipulation that the affected person becomes a follower of Mystra. These will count as my corrupted faction.

  ANSWER:

  Done!
  We have a new 11th Level Power.
  The Corrupted Allies of Kaboom.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  William, message from Shadow Council to Uinted Commonwealth: 

  -We also don`t wish further conflict, we shall keep lands of Calimshan, Tethyr and Amm as a recompensation for 40 years of persecution.

  ANSWER:  

  (watches and listens)

  William Ronald

  Hazen subtly nods in Muji Eviri's direction. He glances at an aide, Orrin Rilanth, who walks over to him. Orrin whispers, and Hazen steps aside for a few moments. He leaves the room and returns after a moment. His face is utterly calm. 

  "I would like to thank everyone for coming here. I must say that I am honored to be in the presence of so many, so brave." 

  The United Commonwealth sends a message to Lord Rhaumagaum. (Private message) 

  "Indeed, conflict between us only serves the Dark Powers and a mad fool whom we blame for most of our past strife. You show far greater wisdom than your predecessor. For now, let there be peace and a stepping back from the edge of ruin." 
  "Lord Melkor would dearly love to have both of us in his tender care. Let us work together on peace, and frustrate him utterly." 
  "We are fully aware that you are not releasing the black balls that sent many people to the Domains of Dread. It is our hope that the guilty party will be found soon and stopped. Our government offers condolences on your losses from the balls of hate." 
  "Perhaps in time, we can sweep away our past enmities."

  ANSWER:

  (watches and listens.)

  - - -        

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  OOC: William, Rhamagaum isn`t a current leader of The Shade, High Prince Rivalen seems to be leading The Shadow Council.

  ANSWER:  

  Noted.                                                                                      

  - - -

   William Ronald

  OOC: My mistake, Melkor. Consider the letter to be addressed to High Prince Rivalen. For now, lets say that neither Rivalen nor the UC of Toril will want to visit Lord Melkor's new domains in Ravenloft. Let's say we have common cause now. With survival, everything is possible. Without it, does it really matter who is right or wrong? No one would be left to truly care at that point. 
  We will have to realistically get rid of the Red Goo. However, you should probably be fine on PLs with your new territories. Good move in plotting to get rid of Lord Melkor. I trust you will try to keep the Shade out of Ravenloft. They might not be welcomed by their former deity. So, we have to try to reverse the touches. Not easy, but we can do it if everyone works together.

  ANSWER:

  (watches and listens)

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Rivalen to Hazen: 

  -I demand you quarantee that members of Oerth Alliance won`t strike against our newly acquired territories in Realmspace.

  ANSWER:

  (chuckles)  Demand?

  - - -

   kaboom

  Why did they attack me? I need an explination as to why I shouldn't hit them with all I've got.


  ANSWER:

  (watches and listens to this dire threat)

  - - -                                                                                         

   William Ronald

  From Hazen to Rivalen: 

  "I believe the diplomatic term is request. As in you request no strikes against your newly acquired territories by the Oerth Alliance or its allies. In this instance, your request is granted.
  Only a fool fights in a burning house. I do not mistake you for Lord Melkor. However, it is to be expected that you shall attempt no more changing of allegiances on any other countries or factions. This is a reasonable request that shall prevent unpleasantness. Also, the same tactic could be used against anyone doing so. 

  Also, any attempt to extend shadow stuff beyond your territories would not be a wise action.
  Indeed, such action by Lord Melkor poisoned the Isles of Woe, a territory of the Union of Oerth. I have recently cleansed the Isles and other territories. You may wish to offer the Union some compensation for the lost use of their lands. Or at least a pledge to respect their territorial integrity. 
  Similarly, the effort to back away from the Domain of Dread would require an elimination of all Red Waste and the transformation of creatures empowered by it. We advise you to perform your own divinations in the matter. You can probably compensate for the loss of any such power with but a little ingenuity on your part. 
  I will advise my allies that in the interests of peace, we recognize your recent territorial claims.
  As the United Commonwealth of Toril, which formerly claimed the territory, recognizes your new claim, we must respect their decision. 
  For the present, we must all back away from a pit where a mad god lies in wait for us. The people of Netheril are renowned for their intelligence and shall, I say, the ability to recognize their best interests. 
  For now, I will encourage peace between you and the entire Oerth Alliance. For my part, I will judge your government on its present and future actions not those of an irrational leader of the past. You deserve to be judged on your own actions." 
  May there be peace among our peoples, for the good of all." 

  Sincerely, 
  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance

  ANSWER:

  (watches and listens)

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A message is sent to Prince Rivalen: 

  "We respectfully request that you release any and all prisoners from the attack on the Chosen of Mystra at the request of Lord Thayadon Fasfoni." 
  "This would be a welcome development to show your commitment to peace. You perhaps should offer an explanation and an apology for Lord Melkor's actions. Perhaps something on the order of we regret the rash actions of the previous government and disassociate ourselves from them." 
  "If there are no prisoners, I suggest that you enter into negotiations with the Chosen of Mystra and Lord Thayadon Fasfoni on resolving the dispute with him." 

  A message is sent to Thayadon Fasfoni: 

  "I am seeking to determine if any of the forces of the Chosen of Mystra are indeed prisoners of the Shade. I have asked them to release any such prisoners and to offer an explanation and apology for such action." 

  "If there are no prisoners, I suggest that they enter into negotiations on recompensation. For now, we need to have peace. It is in the best interest of everyone."

  ANSWER:

  (watches, listens, and comes to a final decision about something important regarding Hazen and the Kevellond League.)                                                                                            

  - - -

   Black Omega

  "Indeed, and well said. We have better things to do than fight in this 'burning house'. The Coalition of Light and Shadow agrees to peace. Our next attack against Melkor has been called off. We are simply aiming to uncorrupt those areas where the now departed Melkor cast his vile influence. Our only true enemy are the mists." 

  The public position of the Coalition of Light and Shadow. In private.... 

  Siobhan growls "I can'y believe he got away like that! The fool! Hiding away in his realm now.  Safe and secure." the little fae sighs. 

  "And helpless." Morre addsfor completeness "He's stuck there, by all accounts. He can't effect us at all." 

  "Except through his Shades. And you know this has to be a scheme. As if the Shades would turn on their God. I don't believe that for a minute. But..for now. Peace."

  ANSWER:

  (listens, and makes a note of this)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Current Order of Battle, Day 4*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% Intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 99% intact
(Played by Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact.
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Tokiwong)  The Eternal Union - 100% intact.
(Played by Tokiwong)  The Corrupted (Tokiwong decides who) Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact.
(Played by Tokiwong)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact.

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact

William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact
(Played by William)  The Angels - 100% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact

(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses

  - - -

  RAVENLOFT 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact

  Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED

  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  - - -

  Is the above correct?
  If there are any mistakes, please tell me.

  If any of you who do not have a Corrupted Ally wish to gain one, now is the time to declare you're using your 11th level magic to corrupt someone's people, and thus gain that extra Power.
  Be aware that none of the original Powers can have more than one Corrupted Ally at a time (for example, Alzem's Isle of Hope on Toril could have one, and Alzem's Isle of Hope on Oerth could have another, but Mr. Draco/Serpenteye's Union of Oerth only counts as one Power for this purpose - their Humanoid Alliance counts as a second Power.)

  No Corrupted Ally can use 11th level magic to create yet more Corrupted Allies.

  - - -

  I am declaring your statements of Attack and Defense null and void.
  I am asking all of you to wait, and resend these statements later.

  There is no possible way I can reliably sort through the mess of statements in the last thread, this thread, and in the 30 odd e-mails I have received.
  Also, everyone deserves a chance to gain a Corrupted Ally, if they want one, and are prepared to accept the consequences of corrupting another Power's people.

  Therefore, I am going to wait until everyone has created a Corrupted Ally who wants one.
  I will complete the Order of Battle.
  Then I am going to ask everyone to restate their Attacks and Defenses to me via e-mail (if that is not possible, then on the IR thread.)

  Not yet, though.  Do not send me statements of Attack or Defense right now.
  Wait until everyone has shown their true face by collecting Corrupted Allies, and the Order of Battle is fully complete.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Can I make my faction immune to corruption, and in return loose my ability to ever corrupt another faction?

At least, this would be our choice.

___________

Edena, you are very good dm. 

Since you are busy with everything, and re-checking something you priorly missed is so much work, would you just simply state, how much damage to Oerth/other worlds is corrected this far.

We are just hearing the dark side of things. Before latest troubles showed up, we had managed to fix few things, yes or no? What is still on to-do list?

Also, I am not known to waste time, when sending simple response to another leader. We arent't in middle of some meeting, we are just talking about one, which is probably going to happen only after we solve more critical situations. Meanwhile, I consider communtication to be just 'passing notes', not wasting time.

I have already done my 11th level magic action for day 4 (it was getting rid of black balls with Kalanyr, though we didn't discover the source, I wasted prior day action doing that, when I could have just sat down to it, do something more useful, and just waited for free confusion-divinations).

We send group of our 'adventures' to go physically (and with help of  magic) to different places find clues about these problems, especially on spreading the red goo issue.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*WARNING: 

If you are pulled into Ravenloft, Melkor becomes Lord and Master of you all (with one exception, who I will not reveal.) *

Sure, nasty fate. In that case, I won't except Melkor's ex-worshippers to get warm welcome, or maybe too warm. 

Didn't you reveal it long ago? *shrug*


----------



## Black Omega

Edena:  The Coalition of Light and Shadow is NOT going after anyone to corrupt.  Furthermore...:
---------------------------------------------------------
Letter to our allies in the Oerth Alliance,

A certain attack has become popular recently for reasons that are pretty obvious.  Of course, it is far preferable to 'corrupt' a power to your side instead of destroy them.  In that way you gain power at your enemies expense and after all, isn't the world safer with less Evil people in it?  The Coalition of Light and Shadow is concerned with this.  We stand for freedom, both of action and thought.  Brainwashing people is much the same whether is it Melkor or Hazan.  It's a violation of the mind and we can't imagine this as a good act.  If anything, we are concerned it is playing into the hands of the Dark Powers.  We ask only that you consider our words carefully before deciding on your own course of action in this matter.

Siobhan Silirevnur
Emissary of the Seelie
Glittering White Flame of Titania
----------------------------------------------------------
This message will also be passed along to non OA powers we consider ourselves to be on friendly or at least respectful terms with, such as Ana.  And we'll make it easy for the spys from everyone else to find out about it as well.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Zelda*

Zelda

  Can I make my faction immune to corruption, and in return lose my ability to ever corrupt another faction? 
  At least, this would be our choice.

  ANSWER:

  Unfortunately, no.  It would appear they can get through all your defenses, and steal some of your people away.
  The best defense here, in my opinion, is to punish those who have corrupted your people.
  I mean ... letting them get away with it is not a good idea!

  ___________ 

  Edena, you are very good dm. 

  ANSWER:

  Thank you.  
  However, the loss of Zouron is a crushing blow.
  I am busy working as well as I can on this project, and people - one after the other - walk out on me.


  Since you are busy with everything, and re-checking something you priorly missed is so much work, would you just simply state, how much damage to Oerth/other worlds is corrected this far. 

  ANSWER:

  Most of the damage to the world of Oerth is repaired.
  Little of the total destruction to Luna is repaired (it will take months to repair it, too.)
  The spectrum shift in Greyspace is repaired (colors are no longer shifted into the purple.)

  The Red Goo has pretty much been banished from Oerth, with some notable (and very secret) exceptions.

  The Penumbral Hub is under repair.

  We are just hearing the dark side of things. Before latest troubles showed up, we had managed to fix few things, yes or no? What is still on to-do list? 

  ANSWER:

  If you do not stop the Power that is destroying hundreds of Crystal Spheres with Red Goo, you will be pulled into Ravenloft.
  This will happen very quickly, too ... as in, in only a few days.

  Also, I am not known to waste time, when sending simple response to another leader. We arent't in middle of some meeting, we are just talking about one, which is probably going to happen only after we solve more critical situations. Meanwhile, I consider communtication to be just 'passing notes', not wasting time. 

  I have already done my 11th level magic action for day 4 (it was getting rid of black balls with Kalanyr, though we didn't discover the source, I wasted prior day action doing that, when I could have just sat down to it, do something more useful, and just waited for free confusion-divinations). 

  ANSWER:

  I would not call stopping the Black Balls a wasted or useless action.
  You and Kalanyr saved millions of people from going to Ravenloft by stopping this attack.

  We send group of our 'adventures' to go physically (and with help of magic) to different places find clues about these problems, especially on spreading the red goo issue.

  ANSWER:  

  Information comes back IMMEDIATELY.
  In remote Crystal Spheres, away from the beaten path (in other words, where the Scro Star League and others wouldn't immediately notice) there is a very real horror situation in progress.
  Entire WORLDS have been destroyed, their surfaces seas of Red Goo.
  Entire solar systems have been wiped out.
  Entire Crystal Spheres have been cleared of all life.

  The loss of life is beyond all estimates.
  Your adventurers find over 300 Crystal Spheres either under attack or destroyed already.

  The scale of the attack is too great to counter by yourself, even with 11th level magic.  

  You are going to need the full might of all the IR Powers, in their full strength, to halt this massive assault.

  Whoever is doing this, is carefully hiding his tracks.
  Red Goo appears out of nowhere, then begins it's work - it does not sit there, but actively starts attacking and devouring, people, vegetation, the soil itself.
  All attempts to discover where the Red Goo came from (it is obviously coming from somewhere in the IR) fail, because 11th level shielding is being used to cover the culprit's tracks.

  It goes without saying that there is a general consensus among a thousand Crystal Spheres that whoever is doing this must be annihilated.
  They are also of the opinion that the entire Crystal Sphere involved should be annihilated - they state that those who tolerated one of their own doing this, are as guilty as the one doing it.

  In short, when they find out Greyspace (or Krynnspace, or Realmspace, or Athas, or Mystara) is the one responsible for this attack, the combined might of over one thousand Crystal Spheres will be coming.
  They will come to obliterate the entire Crystal Sphere.
  No negotiation, no quarter, no surrender accepted.

  Why should they be reasonable?
  They have witnessed the massacre of billions, the destruction of hundreds of worlds, by a terrible entity which was obviously evil, sent without provocation or reason or sanity to destroy them.                  

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

       Sure, nasty fate. In that case, I won't except Melkor's ex-worshippers to get warm welcome, or maybe too warm.  
  Didn't you reveal it long ago? *shrug*

  ANSWER:

  I wonder myself what Melkor will do to them, if that unhappy fate comes to pass.


----------



## Black Omega

> Edena:  That is not possible.  Once they are their own independent 11th Level Power, you must Duel them and throw Coup de Graces (if they will not surrender) normally.
> To prevent a run-away slew of new 11th Level Powers, I have Ruled each Power may only maintain one of these Corrupted Allied Powers at a time.  If you attack and destroy the main Power, they - obviously - cannot create a new Power.



Fair enough.  We'll come back to this later.



> Edena:  Noted. I have given clues ...



Actually, I'm 90% sure I know who is involved in the black balls/red goo or both.  It's just something from an OOC email that I could not use IC, so I'm going to be intentionally dense on this until someone else works it out.


----------



## Kalanyr

Just out of interest: Why does Sollir have 2 11th level powers and 2 corrupted Allies  ?

Edit- Oh and since I used my action to get rid of those funny balls of evil I can't corrupt anyone today correct ? (If I can I'm not corrupting a faction I just want to have a nice hour long chat with Mina)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir began with the Unseelie, who gained 11th level magic (along with Black Omega and Forsaken One) from the effects of radiation.

  When I asked for a player for Acererak, since Maudlin left us, nobody responded.

  Later, Sollir claimed Rajaat, but he was thrown down and destroyed.
  I was tired of playing Acererak, so I offered him to Sollir in Rajaat's place.

  Then, both of Sollir's Powers created Corrupted Allies.

  - - -

  Kalanyr, you CAN create a corrupted ally on day 4.  DM's ruling.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok, fair enough. I was just under the impression you only got 1 11th level power. And I thought Sollir claimed Valky's Unseelie for his 11th level power.

How long would it take to change Mina's Alignment ? (Not any of her faction held by Anab, just her)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yours Truly does not wish to be the arbiter of how the 11th Level Dueling ends.
  Yours Truly, therefore, cannot run all these Powers dumped in his lap.

  He is assigning them as follows:



  The Angels - 100% intact  (William receives them, on the one condition set below.)
  The Angels will NOT corrupt people into becoming allies!

  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact: - 2 to Attacks and Defenses (the DM will keep this Power.)

  The Eternal Union - 100% intact.  (The Eternal Union goes to Tokiwong.)
  The Corrupted Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact (This Power is considered automatically created, and it goes to Tokiwong.  It is Tokiwong's choice, who was corrupted.)
  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact (This Power also goes to Tokiwong.  Since it is a splintered off faction of another Power, it cannot create a Corrupted Ally.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

At this point, one hour, Kalanyr.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The DM, disheartened by the loss of Zouron, goes offline for now.

  However, the IR will go on.
  Even if only ONE player remains to contest with Yours Truly the fate of the Spheres, this IR will continue.

  As long as ONE player cares enough to stay and fight, Yours Truly will stay also.


----------



## Kalanyr

No corruption of other factions for me. 

(Hmmm, why oh why art a certain view of morals a serious disadvantage in this IR?  (To clarify the smily this is a joke)) 

I will have a talk with Mina and see if I can convince her to see the error of her ways. (Instead of my corruption action if this is acceptable) (If I can do this,I set no parameters on what path she chooses to walk afterwards.) If I can't then I'll leave this for my Day 5 action and I'll repost it then.

Edit- To clarify the meaning of morals and to avoid offense to those with different opinions to me.

(I'm here until I'm dust crushed beneath the powers of those with multiple 11th level powers feet.)


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm sorry to see you go Zouron. I wish you well.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Kaboom, what prisoners are you speaking of? 

Anyway Edena, we release those prisoners if we have any.

Both my 11th level magic powers are attacking Red Army.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*ANSWER: 

I would not call stopping the Black Balls a wasted or useless action. 
You and Kalanyr saved millions of people from going to Ravenloft by stopping this attack. *

Not that action. I meant my day 3rd divanation action. I am very happy we managed to stop black balls attack with Kalanyr... for now.


*
ANSWER: 

Information comes back IMMEDIATELY. 
In remote Crystal Spheres, away from the beaten path (in other words, where the Scro Star League and others wouldn't immediately notice) there is a very real horror situation in progress. 
Entire WORLDS have been destroyed, their surfaces seas of Red Goo. 
Entire solar systems have been wiped out. 
Entire Crystal Spheres have been cleared of all life. 

The loss of life is beyond all estimates. 
Your adventurers find over 300 Crystal Spheres either under attack or destroyed already. 

The scale of the attack is too great to counter by yourself, even with 11th level magic. 

You are going to need the full might of all the IR Powers, in their full strength, to halt this massive assault. 

Whoever is doing this, is carefully hiding his tracks. 
Red Goo appears out of nowhere, then begins it's work - it does not sit there, but actively starts attacking and devouring, people, vegetation, the soil itself. 
All attempts to discover where the Red Goo came from (it is obviously coming from somewhere in the IR) fail, because 11th level shielding is being used to cover the culprit's tracks. 

It goes without saying that there is a general consensus among a thousand Crystal Spheres that whoever is doing this must be annihilated. 
They are also of the opinion that the entire Crystal Sphere involved should be annihilated - they state that those who tolerated one of their own doing this, are as guilty as the one doing it. 

In short, when they find out Greyspace (or Krynnspace, or Realmspace, or Athas, or Mystara) is the one responsible for this attack, the combined might of over one thousand Crystal Spheres will be coming. 
They will come to obliterate the entire Crystal Sphere. 
No negotiation, no quarter, no surrender accepted. 

Why should they be reasonable? 
They have witnessed the massacre of billions, the destruction of hundreds of worlds, by a terrible entity which was obviously evil, sent without provocation or reason or sanity to destroy them. * 

Ergoth-Nog breathes deep and feels great saddness. He feels heavy responsibility of letting down that all nature, life and freedom, who he was supposed to, and would have given his life to protect. He had knew it since he first gained this responsible, that it was too much for one man, or even million men of his people.

Circle of druids was at tears that day, when true nature of situations grave nature was fully realized.

We inform every allied and neutral faction about situation. We ask their help. This must be stopped now! 

"Corruption" of creature goes against our belief in free will. It is different, when it healing someone from infulence of outside force, like red goo, or other disease (lycanthropy, fatalistic insanity and similar things count as such).

We won't waste time manipulating other faction members, instead we take time practising counter tactics.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Message from Shadow Council to Siobhan:

-Lady, it came to our attention that you plan to attack newly created Shadow Empire of Toril, this may destroy a chance of peace between us and Alliance of Oerth,  I urge you to reconsider this, we may offer you a compensation for what you suffered from Melkor.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Bye, bye Zouron. Sad to see you go. Hopefully you had good time. 

Come back now and then to make few 'EVIL' Ravenloft themed posts of yours if you have time and inspiration.


----------



## Kalanyr

Both 11th level powers, Melkor ?  I thought all you had was your corrupted allies since the Shadow Empire/Church is disarmed and Lord Melkor is banned from interfering until we all arrive in Ravenloft.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Oh yes, Kalanyr, my mistake.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh yes, and we start researching ways to reverse these corruptions, and otherwise null that way to use the power. It may be used to good purposes, sure, but we don't like this brainwashing thing.

I send message to  Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan about our take into matter, and ask their opinions.

Maybe you wish to join our efforts?

((if I am not taking corruption action, I can do something like this instead, right?))


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Zelda:



> Oh yes, and we start researching ways to reverse these corruptions, and otherwise null that way to use the power. It may be used to good purposes, sure, but we don't like this brainwashing thing.




So you are striking against Shadow Empire of Toril? This way you are destroying chance for peace. By the way, Shadow Council is aware of who is responsible for current Red Goo developments.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Melkor said:
			
		

> *So you are striking against Shadow Empire of Toril? This way you are destroying chance for peace. By the way, Shadow Council is aware of who is responsible for current Red Goo developments. *




What makes you think so? Has shadow empire attacked us? No.

Our disaproval for certain methods is not so childlisly one-sided. We would never touch your folk, except to remove disease like red goo, but that's that. And this disease you gave up, yes?

If Shadow Council wishes to share information about this cultrip spreading red goo, and helps us beat that one back perhaps, we would surely appreciate.

I am certain, so would Alliance of Oerth.


----------



## Kalanyr

My faction  is certainly interested in this project Zelda. 

We're still sending aid to your people. (Now to take this opportunity or not to take this opportunity)

Melkor, indeed, I am sure the OA would appreciate this information.  I certainly would


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, there is an error in the infrastructure post: sollir's faction is 100% intact: I returned the 1% of captured mages.

The Forsaken One corrupts the members of the psionic power on Athas who did not willingly join him (forceful assimilation into the swarm).

If they are all allied, The Forsaken One will corrupt Rajaat and his champions (who were all imprisoned) and Hive Mind them.

In any of these cases, Rajaat is Hive Minded and become a member of the swarm (100% CDG = captured PC).

I corrupt the natives of Mystrara by Hive Minding them (forceful assimilation into the swarm).

Also,with Rajaat and the dragon kings gone, all hostilities on Athas will stop.

We will start rebuilding the cities,restoring people back to live and we treat the citizens of Athas (who are not in the swarm yet) very well, to show them our good intentions and how well the swarm works...hoping that one day, they will willingly join us...

(My day 4 action: bring 1000 PL back from the dead (civilian casulties from the bombardment on Athas by the Scro Star Leage) and transport them to Athas, to their home cities (with my cube city)).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Kalanyr:



> Melkor, indeed, I am sure the OA would appreciate this information. I certainly would




Rivalen smiles:

-Hmm, what would you offer in exchange for this information?


----------



## Kalanyr

"Hmmm, what would I offer? I don't think I'd offer anything, I seem to come of quiet badly when I offer people things, that apparantly they'd give to others for free. I guess I could offer to drop that attack we have been holding on you, would that do?"


----------



## Black Omega

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Oh yes, and we start researching ways to reverse these corruptions, and otherwise null that way to use the power. It may be used to good purposes, sure, but we don't like this brainwashing thing.
> 
> I send message to  Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan about our take into matter, and ask their opinions.
> 
> Maybe you wish to join our efforts?
> 
> ((if I am not taking corruption action, I can do something like this instead, right?)) *



The Seelie would be happy to help in this matter.  We could pool some resources and turn this into a project.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Kalanyr:



> Hmmm, what would I offer? I don't think I'd offer anything, I seem to come of quiet badly when I offer people things, that apparantly they'd give to others for free. I guess I could offer to drop that attack we have been holding on you, would that do?"




You dare to threaten me, renegade?! Anyway I will.... tell you, for I don`t wish to embrace Ravenloft. But I would like you not to make it public news that I told you this.

Hallmaster Phibrizio, aided by Sanctus Punitor, has created The Red Pudding, those are the ones responsible for the menace threatening entire multiverse. Indeed, Sanctus only claims to be on your side, treachery lies within his heart, he is a false Paladin, he has pledged his loyalty to my former`s master cause.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Threaten ? I seem to remember offering to call of my attack, not threatening to use it. Oh, well. This new is interesting I will think upon it. As agreed, We will discharge the attack we had prepared. Oh and don't call me Renegade, I doubt you could comprehend what it took to convince me to change my path. Perhaps you could. It is not for me to judge. Thank you for the information. "


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *My faction  is certainly interested in this project Zelda.
> 
> We're still sending aid to your people. (Now to take this opportunity or not to take this opportunity)
> 
> Melkor, indeed, I am sure the OA would appreciate this information.  I certainly would *




Your intrest is happy news indeed. Power that comes at any price and selfish indifference toward life and free will are becomming more and more popular.

We will of course retaliate, if someone does that to us or to one of our allies, who did not choose to use these methods themselves.

We are ready to fight for this world, even if this magical brainwashing grows more popular each passing day, but *sigh*, its not how things are supposed to be.

But as ever, our first prority is making sure, there still is tomorrow of freedom to worry about. Red goo is eating everything. Nature of cosmos everywhere cries.

We need to stop whoever is behind that, and we need to do that fast. We don't have much time, too many worlds have fallen to this disease already.

Your help has been most welcome. We are almost finished with rebuilding now. Few of our kids took personal project to build statue of  Thrisner, your first messanger to us. He is their hero. 
Life goes on, despite these horrors, that's the only way for hope to survive. 

Also, we intend to send andventurers (or actually, some of them volunteered and wanted to go), to those other crystal spheres. Tell them how to fight it, share our info of this disease, not telling specifically who we are. We are just people who wish to survive as they do.

Despite the fact, that they are very likely to kill strangers, we intend to do this. I just can't stand here, and know there are people out there who know less about this threat's nature then we do. It is our responsible to stop one doing this, but he/she/it has managed to cause awful amount of damage already.

Our people's presume not every one of those victims is turned into mad dogs hunting for someone to blame, there are those among them, in those other spheres, who have sense beyond that. We don't want them to come here (oh no), but we can bring some help there, to their homes. In form of information, and maybe something more, if they like our adventurers and let them join their efforts there.

We are also taking some measures, so those off-worlders won't discover our home sphere, or that it started from here. It is bad enough here as it is. We also give them oerthblood and magic to fight red goo away (nothing big, but still).

((Edena, we are doing this)).

Maybe you'd want to do something like this as well? Potentially dangerous and thankless effort, but maybe it is of some help back there.

Stopping this pluague is getting bigger and bigger challenge.


----------



## Kalanyr

As per Zelda's suggestion:

We are sending out people to supply the natives of those ravaged worlds with Oerthblood as well as supplies of various kinds. They'll catch rides with the Scro Star League if Festy_Dog will let them.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Rivalen chose not to answer us, after we stated not threatening him."

Said Katha smiling.

"I am not so surprised. It was just a change of leader, not a change of heart they went through. Neurality is not something to care for to likes of them. Wonder if I had picked once life of power hungry existance instead, would it been simpler?"

"At least less quiet."

Said crimson-clad witch nodding toward magical mirror.

"I think of retiring to rest now. It's been a long day. Why don't you go doing to do something useful, like teaching kids warding-magic."

"Why not."

Katha replied, and dissappeared.

Ergoth-Nog signed. He found it hard to speak with Katha. She didn't seem at all upset with each passing catasctrophe. She acted as if they amused her. Still, she helped them, but her alien attitude bothered Ergoth-Nog. There was something about Katha, he didn't quite trust, and it bothered him, that he coudn't quite put his finger on what it was.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Zelda:



> "Rivalen chose not to answer us, after we stated not threatening him."




He did.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena, cancel all of my 11th level attacks for this day.  I AM NOT ATTACKING THE SHADE, OR ANYONE, AND I'M NOT CHARGING UP THE COUP-DE-GRACE.  I'm devoting all of my 11th level magic to Defense (Level 6 defense thanks to being held) and finding out who the hell is sending Red Goo everywhere!

*I highly recommend that all factions devote their 11th level Wonder for the next day determining who is responsible for the spreading of the Red Goo, so that he may be stopped from continuing his massacre. *


----------



## zouron

OOC: well not entirely gone now, I have just told edena I will be out very very soon, and william and me have been planning my deminish. Gee jumps to the gun guys heh.

Zelda> if I can get this all at some distance I might be able to do a few updates on zouron the dark just to please you.


IC:
**Muji Eviri stands and faces the members of the peace conference, then walks down on the speaker's floor  waiting for people to fall silence.**

_Greetings honoured members of this peace conference, I am Muji Eviri diplomatic officer for the Eternal Union and I am a traitor._

**The young officer of the Eternal Union waits for the mumbling to die out before she continues.**

_I have betrayed my own, I bring you news you might or might not know, I do this for the billions of innocence, I do this and thus damning myself in the process.
I know who is creating the black balls, this so called spheres of evil thoughts. I even know who is preading the Red Pudding across the spheres, a person whom also have a even stronger Pudding, namely black pudding.
I bring you this knowledge to you all, against the will of my government, I bring this knowledge knowing I will be eternally damned form betraying my people, I hope you all will take what I say to heart, I hope you all can save all these innocent billions from death and entrapment in the Domains of Dread.

The faction that has been creating the black balls are..._

**Muji Evirri falls silent for few long moments as if deciding if to say or not, then she looks back to the gathered people**

_The Faction sending out these black balls are the Eternal Union, by people, we do this on direct order from our Commandor Fujishi Zuroji.
My dishonourable Commandor has been corrupted by an unknown power, his son has been possed by this evil being personally. My commandor is lost for humanity his son's soul has long since been judged by the Celestial Court, now it is time to stop this madness, to make sure that this evil and the ones to come.

 But I promised you more, I promised you the origen for the goo being spread across spheres, and this corrupted individual is Hellmaster Phibrizio and his allies. His purpose is to doom everything, to gain godhood and rule over the scorn remains. They along with the being corrupting my commandor desires to bring the entire multiverse into the Domains of Dread.
They will try to join in a dark trio, between the corrupting power, Hellmaster Phibrizio, and a god of the undead they are working to restore to power as we speak.
They will try to capture and corrupt every god they can, and drain them for divinity use it to corrupt the multiverse even more, even plans about making the dead moon Luna into a ghost moon, in the most litteral sense. _

**Muji Eviri stops her speech and lets the news sink in, she waits and watches for awhile then she continues.*

_I have passed recording of one of the meetings between the corrupted power and Hellmaster Phibrizio to Hazen, along with what I could find to aid him against my people. I am personally surrending myself to the justice Hazen might see fit to execute over me, if he refuses my surrender I will return to my people and will be send to Domains of Dread.
I hope honoured members of the Peace Conference that you are able to use this information, I hope you can set a stop these murders._

**Muji Eviri the traitor bows deply to the gathering and walks over to Hazen's group, she removes her machine pistol and hands it to on of the soldiers.**


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Posted by Zelda:
> He did. *




((So, that knowledge was given to me as well, I don't presume such things, unless stated, you see. Thanks).))

Ergoth-Nog is just about to go asleep, when he receives information from Rivalen.

"Ah, we almost expected here, that you'd not contact us again. We thank you. Is there specific means to verify information you just gave us? Of course we already are checking on that...."

*Maybe things are changed. Time will tell....* Ergoth-Nog thought.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena!  For my 11th level Wonder for Day 5, *I am determining whether or not Zouron's accusation of Phibrizzo is accurate.*

If it is, then Hellmaster...  You're in deep doo doo.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

zouron said:
			
		

> *
> Zelda> if I can get this all at some distance I might be able to do a few updates on zouron the dark just to please you.
> * [/B]




Oooh, that would be great! 

'Zouron the Dark' is so wonderfully creepy character.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I believe that if you can turn civilians into 11th level casters through corruption, I can train the refugees to do the same.

I will train refugees in the church of mercy to become another 11th level power. This uses my corruption, correct?


----------



## Creamsteak

*Sollir...*

Sanctus smiles at the results he just heard. "This is good news to be had!" Sanctus then looks at Hazen and snickers.

"Phibrizzo... poor bastard. You oathed to me. Now you will find your death far more painful."









*OOC:*


This ends me and Sollir's alliance







I Will CDG his non 11th level power.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Rivalen Tanthul appears at the conference and speaks:

-I can confirm some of the information that Muji Eviri provided, I shall provide you with evidence that proves it, we have access to some of Melkor`s correspondence, it proves that Sanctus supports Hellmaster`s plans.

OOC:What Rivalen revealed IC corresponds to what Creamsteak send me in an email that I shall restate here:



Me and Sollir were waiting for this. Now we are just strong enough to 
perform our next move. I am leaving the Alliance. I won't cheat and tell you 
information I have access to in the Lurkers Forrum. I don't cheat. I don't 
backstab (well maybe I can be coaxed to). 

We are going to combine an upper level Magic Attack with a force of Pudding 
that has a x5 multiplier when it scores a kill. We strike out with 11th 
level magic spells, then we gain x5 for whatever amount we kill. Then (and 
only then) we give that PL to Iuz and Melkor to turn to red goo again. This 
gets us a x25 (Edena Ok'd it but he has some precautions: such as defense 
other players can use to prevent the x25 affect.) Nobody knows how to 
defend: however! 

So here is what we will do: Sollir's half of the military (Mine will refuse 
to fight for now so that we still appear good) will join you 110% and fight 
alongside you using goo. If one of you would please be another magic gun 
that could help. 

I don't know who you want to attack. I assume you don't want to tell me (you 
shouldn't). So we will wait to post our attacks till after you announce them 
in the turn. We will follow suit for the entirety of the turn. We will 
follow Melkor's lead.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Creamsteak:



> Sanctus smiles at the results he just heard. "This is good news to be had!" Sanctus then looks at Hazen and snickers.




Rivalen  laughs at Sanctus:

-You are quick, but not quick enough, I have just provided evidence that you were fully supporting Melkor`s and Hellmaster`s plans, Mr. Paladin.


----------



## Creamsteak

Actually Melkor,

I sent a letter to Sollir, William, and Edena about one hour before I sent you that. My letter to them (which William should still have if I don't) told that I was going to bait you and Iuz into a false peace and charge up an attack for you two. Sollir was supposed to help me with that, but he didn't.

Everything in that letter was a lie, but apparently Sollir made it true. It was meant to be bait, so that we could get you to give us your army, so we could secretly send them to celestia.

It all fell through... so the letter above WAS written by me, but keep in mind that it was just to bull **** Melkor and Iuz. William can confirm this for me.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Okay, Creamsteak, but Rivalen isn`t aware of the fact that you was lying, Hazen must provide evidence for Sanctus.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: i am going offline for at least 2 days.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

creamsteak, why ouldn't the mail to william be a lie, and this your real plan? If I were in your shoes (and I sorta, remember?) I would have (and have actually) done the same thing.

This kinda reminds me of a "general problem solving sheet":

Did you break it?
(no -> don't touch it -> problem solved)
(yes -> fool)
Does anyone know it's broken?
(no-> leave the building -> problem solved)
(yes -> sucker)
Can you blame somebody else?
(yes -> problem solved) [seems familiar? ]
(no -> son of a B)

Seems like you're doing a great ass-saving job here...


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen speaks to the assembled delegates.

"I say that the Angels are right in stopping the genocidal maniacs destroying entire worlds and pushing us towards the Domains of Dread.  They have my help in defeating this power."

Sanctus Punitor told me of his plan in this communication:

(It is OOC) but relevant:


Sollir, William, Edena,

This letter is private. If someone has this information other than the three 
people above, I am without a doubt, lost.

Sollir - You have been a good ally. Stay that way and you will get to be a 
winner.

Edena - You have been a good moderator. I misunderstand you often (different 
regions must speak different english or something).

William - You have been the holy avenger far more than Sanctus. I thank you 
as well.

This is about actions not yet taken, and intentions unknown to any others. 
This is my legacy to the IR if nothing else. If it fails I will be the fool, 
but if it works I will be the Lunatic that did what it took to win.

You three alone are trusted with this: The ultimate manuever of the IR. That 
last sentence may be my opinion, but oh god is it honest. If it works, 
pending that Sollir, William, and Edena do not in any way inform Melkor or 
any players in the IR, with the single exception being Reprisal, I am going 
to perform the ultimate move.

The Plan has three stages:

Stage 1 Diplomatics - Sollir will take Rajaat. Melkor will ally with Rajaat. 
Sollir's army (still allied to my own) will serve Melkor sufficiently enough 
to be a proven ally. I will send letters to Melkor about some awesome (but 
feinted) Black Pudding bi-product of ultimate power. Complete Bull this 
is! Protected by 11th level bullting spells it is!

Stage 2 Magic - The Church of Mercy, and Rajaat will both charge their 
attack for the full force of the turn. They will charge a level 64 attack. A 
combined 128 attack. A decimator. A decapitator, A Vorpal Sword of Army 
Slaying. This incredible and unstopable force will be HELD for the entire 
turn. Me and Sollir (being allies with the Alliance, and KEY allies at that) 
will be able to hold our own while the wars are fought.

Stage 3 Oblivion - Goodbye Melkor. Rajaat was planing to betray you all 
along. Sollir was planing to betray you all along. And guess what? The 
Church of Mercy has no Mercy for the Red Goo. You are expunged - Melkor!

This is my plan, do you all accept? (Sollir, expect a fake letter about 
pudding gods or some other crap I can think of right now).

So, Sanctus was prepared to strike Melkor within.  Strangely, Rivalen seems willing to bargain for knowledge about the fiends attacking other worlds with the Red Goo.  We are providing those worlds with Oerthblood.  One must ask if High Prince Rivalen approves of these attacks.  Any government that is behind these attacks, they are traitors to life itself.

I am attempting to disarm the power responsible for the Black Balls of Hate, which have slain many.  For now, I say I will stand with anyone fighting the murderers of worlds.

I ask all those who can hear me to join in this crusade to avenge entire worlds and save us all from ruin."


----------



## kaboom

William:

Now that you have 4 or 5 11th level powers, would you consider giving some of them up? I think that everybody would have more fun if you don't have six powers by the end of the IR. Zelda could use one, as could Kalanyr. There is no IC reason for his request, just the OOC one.


----------



## Spoof

*Sigh*

Go and get a new job and have no internet access for 2 days and I have no idea what is happening.  Hopefully I will be upto daye by tonight.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena: Is the corruption of an enemy power now a free action?

Regardless, I'm not going to corrupt anyone. I'll accept willing converts, but no force. To all who agree (Kal, Zelda, Siobahn): I am willing to work with you to prevent any further corruption.

(ack, so little time)


----------



## William Ronald

I am a little unsure of how many powers I have, but I will gladly give up powers to Kalanyr and Zelda.  Make your requests, Oerth Alliance members.  Gnomeworks has announced he is back as an active participant.

Hazen issues a statement:

"I whole heartedly stand with the Emerald Order in their call for the defeat of those destroying worlds with Red Goo.  I am prepared to sacrifice my life, if need be, to stop them."

"Prince Rivalen, you asked what I would give for the knowledge of who is behind this?  I hope that this is only a rhetorical question.  Otherwise, it would indicate that you know who is behind these attacks and protecting them.  This would at least make you an accomplice."

"I ask you to be forthcoming."  (Naturally, Melkor takes off for a few days  in real life.)

"I have been willing to place my honor, my dignity, and my life on the line for the sake of peace.  Some would say that I am risking my immortal soul by calling for peace with my past enemies.  However, I am willing to make some sacrifices for peace."

"I will not sacrifice entire worlds to someone who is committing genocide on an uprecedented scale.  I pledge my life and my sacred honor to stop this threat."

"Further, I vow to try to restore these worlds.  Even if it takes millenia and I long dead and forgotten, the effort must be made."

My powers will do their utmost to uncover who is attacking these worlds.  We interview survivors of attacks.  We even briefly travel back in time to witness who is responsible for the attacks.  We use 11th level magic if possible to find anyone who would know who is responsible for the attacks and raise them from the dead or speak with dead.  No stone will be left unturned.


Also, as no Oerth Alliance  member has opposed it, Angelika (Venus ' PC) becomes the new vice president of the Oerth Alliance after Darkness' PC Shyntara is no longer a PC.  (She is now a busy governmental official.)

Hazen seeks out an Angel.

"Have I angered you, disappointed you or both in my efforts to seek peace?  I am doing perhaps the hardest thing in my life -- to make peace for the good of several worlds.  However, those who are behind the attacks on the innocent must be stopped."

"I did not lie in saying that I would sacrifice my life if that is what it takes to stop these attacks.  Perhaps I can do some good before the end.  Perhaps it might serve as penance for my sins and mistakes.  My failings are many, my faults are great."

"Also, I have heard that we can summon a mortal race which can escape the Domain of Dread.  I believe the answer lies within.  I suspect that we can become that race if we chose.  The mortal potential for goodness is nearly infinite. I shall search."


OOC:  Edena, check your e-mail.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Since Zouron is not leaving immediately, the Eternal Union remains under his control (unless Zouron states otherwise,) and does not go to Tokiwong.

  Corrupting a people to gain a Corrupted Ally is a Free Action.

  Since people are asking William to share his Powers, the Order of Battle is not completed yet, and I cannot call for Attacks and Defenses until it is complete.
  Once I do call for those actions, I need them e-mailed to me.

  - - -

  Zouron posted:

  Muji Eviri the traitor bows deply to the gathering and walks over to Hazen's group, she removes her machine pistol and hands it to on of the soldiers.

  THE FOLLOWING HAPPENS:

  Acererak appears, in his full Power, defended by every 11th level magic he could put up.
  He throws a titantic blast at Muji Eviri, instantly disintegrating her body and sucking her soul into the gems in his skull, there to suffer an eternity of torture.
  She cannot be recovered by any means unless a Coup de Grace is successfully pulled against Acererak, and then ... he simply eats her soul before he is destroyed, thus destroying her forever.
  Acererak speaks:

  This is what happens to traitors who reveal secrets.

  Then Acererak disappears.

  - - -

  The Black Brotherhood announces it is allying with the Unseelie of Oerth (Sollir's Power.)
  The Black Brotherhood corrupts as many of the people of Veluna in the Kevellond League as possible, thus creating a new Power:  the Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood.
  This new Power immediately declares it's support for the Unseelie of Oerth (Sollir's Power.)

  A statement comes from the Black Brotherhood to all assembled in the Total Peace Forum:

  Fools!  Imbeciles!
  You have Chased a Wild Goose to your own destruction.
  In your efforts to destroy Melkor, Lord of All, you have overlooked the REAL foe, to your destruction.

  We fought you, and we enjoyed destroying your people, but that was naught but a feint - a way of diverting your attention from the real threat.
  We laughed as you fought us, laughed as you destroyed the Shade, laughed as you plotted against Anabstercorian, laughed as the Alliance of Oerth and the Union of Oerth looked at each other with fear and hatred.
  We laughed as the Church of Toril attacked the Eternal Empire.  We laughed as the Chosen of Mystra threatened the Eternal Empire.
  We laughed as the Eternal Union took millions of your people to Ravenloft, and you bickered and argued and tried your futile diplomacy, and did nothing about it.

  Now, you are doomed!
  Ravenloft awaits you, and the Lord Melkor shall feast upon your souls!
  However, you will not destroy us.  When you take our 11th level magic, we will voluntarily go to Melkor's realm.
  We are not afraid of torture and death - let the Lord Melkor, the Lord of All, do as he wishes with us!
  Lord Melkor, who has outsmarted ALL of you.

  You played right into his hands.
  You must attack him, which drives him to accept the offer of the Dark Powers!
  The Dark Powers, are pleased with all of you.

  Attack us if you will.  Attack!  It is futile.  You will lose, we will win.

  And yes, the Unseelie of Oerth and the League of Warlords ARE the ones who have destroyed hundreds of worlds!
  Yet, YOU are to blame as much as they.
  Do not think of pointing the finger at them, when you are heavily to blame.

  You permitted the Red Goo to stay, fools!
  You allowed it to flourish, made great use of it, kept it long after you knew the danger, knew it for what it was.

  When the forces of a thousand Crystal Spheres - do you HONESTLY THINK you can keep your putriescence hidden from them? - come to destroy you all, we will be in Ravenloft, safe from all attack!
  We will watch them slaughter you, butcher you, sweep you away, and we will laugh.
  Laugh eternally.
  And the Lord Melkor, Melkor, Lord of All, Rightful Ruler of All, shall be our Lord, our King, and in his domain Evil shall rule supreme!

  You are all doomed, fools!
  Down on your knees, and beg the Lord Melkor for mercy!
  If he chooses, he might actually permit you to live as his slaves!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(I hope at least there is one strong IC response to the above.  I know how my character, Edena, would have responded to the above.)

  I have read all of the posts above.
  I have ignored none.
  I will now go through them post by post, giving replies.


----------



## zouron

*OOC*

ack she died! before I could engineer my own penalty to her *mumbles mumbles* ohh well about the punishment she expected perhaps a bit light though but neat


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Replies to posts*

Zelda Themelin

  Oh yes, and we start researching ways to reverse these corruptions, and otherwise null that way to use the power. It may be used to good purposes, sure, but we don't like this brainwashing thing. 
  I send message to Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan about our take into matter, and ask their opinions. 
  Maybe you wish to join our efforts? 
  ((if I am not taking corruption action, I can do something like this instead, right?))

  ANSWER:

  Correct, Zelda.
  It would appear that your Power, Kalanyr's Power, and Black Omega's Power are not taking Corrupted Allies.
  It is not possible to stop the assault on the hundreds of Crystal Spheres unless:

  1:  You stop the source of the attack.  (I think everyone can guess who it is now.)
  2:  Every Power in the IR declares they are doing nothing else but attempting to combat the assault (after all, once unleashed, the Red Pudding acts on it's own, and hundreds of worlds are under attack.)
  In this way, the advent of 11th level magic is vindicated, really.  Because only with 11th level magic could you hope to stop an attack of this magnitude (that is, an attack against hundreds of Crystal Spheres.)
  If I had not allowed 11th level magic, there would be no way to counter the massive assault ... those Crystal Spheres under attack would have had to be written off for the most part (nuclear weapons and other high tech weapons could have saved some of them.)

  - - -                                      

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  So you are striking against Shadow Empire of Toril? This way you are destroying chance for peace. By the way, Shadow Council is aware of who is responsible for current Red Goo developments.

  TO EVERYONE IN THE IR:

  Melkor has taken Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr.
  Did you know that is where the first IR started?
  It started in Lantan, and those 3 nations.
  The CAPITAL CITY of the United Commonwealth of Toril is in Calimshan!!!
  The ancient core of the United Commonwealth, is those 3 countries, plus Lantan.

  In other words, folks, the Shade took only a small part of the United Commonwealth as their HQ - it just happens this small part is the capital region of the United Commonwealth.
  The equivalent of Washington, Tokyo, Jakarta, London, Brussels, Amsterdam, Helsinki, or Warsaw, and the areas around those cities.

  I leave it to William and the others, how they will react to this news.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  What makes you think so? Has shadow empire attacked us? No. 
  Our disaproval for certain methods is not so childlisly one-sided. We would never touch your folk, except to remove disease like red goo, but that's that. And this disease you gave up, yes? 
  If Shadow Council wishes to share information about this cultrip spreading red goo, and helps us beat that one back perhaps, we would surely appreciate. 
  I am certain, so would Alliance of Oerth.

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  And he spilled the beans, too, above.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  My faction is certainly interested in this project Zelda. 

  We're still sending aid to your people. (Now to take this opportunity or not to take this opportunity) 
  Melkor, indeed, I am sure the OA would appreciate this information. I certainly would

  ANSWER:

  Well, you know who it is now, I would daresay.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, there is an error in the infrastructure post: sollir's faction is 100% intact: I returned the 1% of captured mages. 

  ANSWER: 

  I will fix that at once, 'o Skoteinos.  Thanks.


  The Forsaken One corrupts the members of the psionic power on Athas who did not willingly join him (forceful assimilation into the swarm). 

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  That wasn't a very nice thing to do ... tsk, tsk.
  However, it nets you a new Power:  The Corrupted Athian Allies of Forsaken One.

  If they are all allied, The Forsaken One will corrupt Rajaat and his champions (who were all imprisoned) and Hive Mind them. 
  In any of these cases, Rajaat is Hive Minded and become a member of the swarm (100% CDG = captured PC). 

  ANSWER:

  Done.  He is Hive-Minded.  He and all his Champions are now faithful servants of the Hive.

  I corrupt the natives of Mystrara by Hive Minding them (forceful assimilation into the swarm). 

  ANSWER:

  Since you are playing the Immortals of Mystara, gaining people from Mystara is easy.


  Also,with Rajaat and the dragon kings gone, all hostilities on Athas will stop. 
  We will start rebuilding the cities,restoring people back to live and we treat the citizens of Athas (who are not in the swarm yet) very well, to show them our good intentions and how well the swarm works...hoping that one day, they will willingly join us... 

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  You can do that.
  Just hope GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance doesn't interfere!

  (My day 4 action: bring 1000 PL back from the dead (civilian casulties from the bombardment on Athas by the Scro Star Leage) and transport them to Athas, to their home cities (with my cube city)).

  ANSWER:

  Good action.  You are able to resurrect most of the civilian casualties in this way, 'o Skoteinos.
  This fosters very real goodwill on Athas towards the Hive Cluster, Scro Star League, Mystarans, and the Orcs of the Pomarj.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Rivalen smiles: 

  -Hmm, what would you offer in exchange for this information?

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  "Hmmm, what would I offer? I don't think I'd offer anything, I seem to come of quiet badly when I offer people things, that apparantly they'd give to others for free. I guess I could offer to drop that attack we have been holding on you, would that do?"

  ANSWER:  (chuckles more loudly)

  - - -

   Black Omega

  The Seelie would be happy to help in this matter. We could pool some resources and turn this into a project.

  ANSWER:

  I appreciate the moral stance of the Thillronian Alliance (Zelda), the Coalition of Light and Shadow (Black Omega), and Ishtarland (Kalanyr.)
  Of course, your enemies have no such scruples.
  The question that must be asked is:  does the end justify the means?
  Or does absolute morality stand above all else?
  I see the Alliance of Oerth is very divided on this issue, since you are not taking Corrupted Allies, but William and Venus are.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  You dare to threaten me, renegade?! Anyway I will.... tell you, for I don`t wish to embrace Ravenloft. But I would like you not to make it public news that I told you this. 
  Hallmaster Phibrizio, aided by Sanctus Punitor, has created The Red Pudding, those are the ones responsible for the menace threatening entire multiverse. Indeed, Sanctus only claims to be on your side, treachery lies within his heart, he is a false Paladin, he has pledged his loyalty to my former`s master cause.

  ANSWER:

  There is nothing like selling out your own side.
  Especially when you stand to make a profit out of it.
  As for Sanctus, I leave it to you people to decide if he is involved in this or not.  And what to do about it, if he is involved.

  - - -           


   Zelda Themelin

  Your intrest is happy news indeed. Power that comes at any price and selfish indifference toward life and free will are becomming more and more popular. 

  ANSWER:

  Very true.


  Also, we intend to send andventurers (or actually, some of them volunteered and wanted to go), to those other crystal spheres. Tell them how to fight it, share our info of this disease, not telling specifically who we are. We are just people who wish to survive as they do. 
  Despite the fact, that they are very likely to kill strangers, we intend to do this. I just can't stand here, and know there are people out there who know less about this threat's nature then we do. It is our responsible to stop one doing this, but he/she/it has managed to cause awful amount of damage already. 
  Our people's presume not every one of those victims is turned into mad dogs hunting for someone to blame, there are those among them, in those other spheres, who have sense beyond that. We don't want them to come here (oh no), but we can bring some help there, to their homes. In form of information, and maybe something more, if they like our adventurers and let them join their efforts there. 
  We are also taking some measures, so those off-worlders won't discover our home sphere, or that it started from here. It is bad enough here as it is. We also give them oerthblood and magic to fight red goo away (nothing big, but still). 

  ((Edena, we are doing this)). 

  Maybe you'd want to do something like this as well? Potentially dangerous and thankless effort, but maybe it is of some help back there. 
  Stopping this pluague is getting bigger and bigger challenge.

  ANSWER:

  It is a dangerous and thankless effort.
  You need your 11th level magic not only to stop the Red Goo assault, but to protect yourself from the enraged victims.
  They WILL discover Greyspace sent this attack.
  Reason will fail, in the end.  Too many worlds, too many people, were killed forever (The Attack was done in such a way that no resurrection, even by 11th level magic, is possible.)

  In the end, Greyspace may have to defend itself against an Attack of a magnitude that makes everything so far look like child's play.

  You cannot expect the attackers to be reasonable.
  People are not reasonable when they watch their families, friends, everyone they know, cities, countries, homeworlds, get devoured by Red Pudding.
  An attack, the attack by the Red Pudding, which was sent without reason, without justification, without provocation, against people who were totally innocent, people who could not have told you what Greyspace WAS to save their own lives.

  You better believe they will come.  
  They will come.  And they will not come to talk.
  They hold all of you responsible for allowing one of your own to kill billions of people, and destroy hundreds of worlds.

  Aren't you glad you have 11th level magic?
  Without it, you could not possibly hope to survive.
  With it, you can.
  Again, a vindication of my giving you 11th level magic.  I do not think William believes his people deserve to die for someone else's actions, and I doubt any of you do.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  As per Zelda's suggestion: 

  We are sending out people to supply the natives of those ravaged worlds with Oerthblood as well as supplies of various kinds. They'll catch rides with the Scro Star League if Festy_Dog will let them.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  However, it is a drop in the ocean.
  It will take the full 11th level magic of every Power in the IR (minus the evil ones) to stop the massive assault of the Red Pudding.
  And that assumes you stop the source first.

  - - -                                                                                             

   Zelda Themelin

  "Rivalen chose not to answer us, after we stated not threatening him." 

  Said Katha smiling. 

  "I am not so surprised. It was just a change of leader, not a change of heart they went through. Neurality is not something to care for to likes of them. Wonder if I had picked once life of power hungry existance instead, would it been simpler?" 

  "At least less quiet." 

  Said crimson-clad witch nodding toward magical mirror. 

  "I think of retiring to rest now. It's been a long day. Why don't you go doing to do something useful, like teaching kids warding-magic." 

  "Why not." 

  Katha replied, and dissappeared. 

  Ergoth-Nog signed. He found it hard to speak with Katha. She didn't seem at all upset with each passing catasctrophe. She acted as if they amused her. Still, she helped them, but her alien attitude bothered Ergoth-Nog. There was something about Katha, he didn't quite trust, and it bothered him, that he coudn't quite put his finger on what it was.

  COMMENT:

  I don't think you can afford Neutrality right now.
  I don't think anyone can.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Edena, cancel all of my 11th level attacks for this day. I AM NOT ATTACKING THE SHADE, OR ANYONE, AND I'M NOT CHARGING UP THE COUP-DE-GRACE. I'm devoting all of my 11th level magic to Defense (Level 6 defense thanks to being held) and finding out who the hell is sending Red Goo everywhere! 
  I highly recommend that all factions devote their 11th level Wonder for the next day determining who is responsible for the spreading of the Red Goo, so that he may be stopped from continuing his massacre. 

  ANSWER:

  I think I will let Melkor speak for the Corrupted UC allies of the Shade.
  I will let Tokiwong speak for the Red Army.

  - - -

   zouron

  OOC: well not entirely gone now, I have just told edena I will be out very very soon, and william and me have been planning my deminish. Gee jumps to the gun guys heh. 
  Zelda> if I can get this all at some distance I might be able to do a few updates on zouron the dark just to please you. 

  IC: 
  *Muji Eviri stands and faces the members of the peace conference, then walks down on the speaker's floor waiting for people to fall silence.* 
  Greetings honoured members of this peace conference, I am Muji Eviri diplomatic officer for the Eternal Union and I am a traitor. 

  ANSWER:  

  Muji Eviri is also very dead, and her soul is being eaten, slowly, by Acererak, in the most painful, drawn out way possible. 

  If you are staying, I need you to actively play the Eternal Order.
  No rolling over and playing dead.
  No letting them destroy your Power without a fight.

  I need to know, now, if you are going to put up a fight to save the Eternal Order, or not.
  If you are not going to put up a fight, then I will play the Eternal Order myself.

  - - -                                                                                           

   Zelda Themelin

  ((So, that knowledge was given to me as well, I don't presume such things, unless stated, you see. Thanks).)) 

  Ergoth-Nog is just about to go asleep, when he receives information from Rivalen. 

  "Ah, we almost expected here, that you'd not contact us again. We thank you. Is there specific means to verify information you just gave us? Of course we already are checking on that...." 

  *Maybe things are changed. Time will tell....* Ergoth-Nog thought.

  ANSWER:

  The Black Brotherhood just gave you the information (see my post above.)
  They were rather specific, and they truly believe they have won.
  Perhaps, they have.

  - - -            

   Anabstercorian

  Edena! For my 11th level Wonder for Day 5, I am determining whether or not Zouron's accusation of Phibrizzo is accurate. 
  If it is, then Hellmaster... You're in deep doo doo.

  ANSWER:

  Well, the Black Brotherhood says it is true.
  But the Black Brotherhood did not mention Sanctus (Creamsteak.)  Perhaps he was involved too. 
   I guess you will have to find that out for yourself.
   For even I am not sure if Creamsteak was in on the plot or whether he wasn't, whether he knew and said nothing (which would make him a part of the plot) or whether he knew nothing.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Oooh, that would be great!  

  'Zouron the Dark' is so wonderfully creepy character.

  ANSWER:

  He is also a Ravenloft Domain Lord.  Your people may get to meet him ...

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Edena, 

  I believe that if you can turn civilians into 11th level casters through corruption, I can train the refugees to do the same. 
  I will train refugees in the church of mercy to become another 11th level power. This uses my corruption, correct?

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  Now, this is hilarious.  They go to the Church of Mercy for shelter, and said Church turns them into warriors by force. (For that is what Corruption means.  The word CORRUPTION means something here, folks.)

  We have a new Power.

  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Church of Mercy.

  And yes, if this FUBAR situation is giving you a headache, I understand perfectly. 

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Sollir... 

  Sanctus smiles at the results he just heard. "This is good news to be had!" Sanctus then looks at Hazen and snickers. 
  "Phibrizzo... poor bastard. You oathed to me. Now you will find your death far more painful." 








*OOC:*


This ends me and Sollir's alliance





 
  I Will CDG his non 11th level power.

  ANSWER:

  So, you are throwing a Coup de Grace on the League of Warlords?
  Please e-mail me this fact when I call for Attacks.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Rivalen Tanthul appears at the conference and speaks: 

  -I can confirm some of the information that Muji Eviri provided, I shall provide you with evidence that proves it, we have access to some of Melkor`s correspondence, it proves that Sanctus supports Hellmaster`s plans. 

  OOC:What Rivalen revealed IC corresponds to what Creamsteak send me in an email that I shall restate here: 

  Me and Sollir were waiting for this. Now we are just strong enough to  perform our next move. I am leaving the Alliance. I won't cheat and tell you  information I have access to in the Lurkers Forrum. I don't cheat. I don't  backstab (well maybe I can be coaxed to). 

  We are going to combine an upper level Magic Attack with a force of Pudding  that has a x5 multiplier when it scores a kill. We strike out with 11th  level magic spells, then we gain x5 for whatever amount we kill. Then (and  only then) we give that PL to Iuz and Melkor to turn to red goo again. This gets us a x25 (Edena Ok'd it but he has some precautions: such as defense other players can use to prevent the x25 affect.) Nobody knows how to  defend: however! 
  So here is what we will do: Sollir's half of the military (Mine will refuse  to fight for now so that we still appear good) will join you 110% and fight alongside you using goo. If one of you would please be another magic gun that could help. 
  I don't know who you want to attack. I assume you don't want to tell me (you shouldn't). So we will wait to post our attacks till after you announce them in the turn. We will follow suit for the entirety of the turn. We will follow Melkor's lead.

  ANSWER:

  Now you know why even the DM HIMSELF does not know where Creamsteak stands, or whether he knew about the Red Pudding assault.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Posted by Creamsteak: 

  quote:

  Sanctus smiles at the results he just heard. "This is good news to be had!"
  Sanctus then looks at Hazen and snickers. 

  Rivalen laughs at Sanctus: 

  -You are quick, but not quick enough, I have just provided evidence that you were fully supporting Melkor`s and Hellmaster`s plans, Mr. Paladin.

  ANSWER:

  I'm leaving it to the rest of you to make up your minds concerning Creamsteak.
  Let the propaganda fly ...                      

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Actually Melkor, 

  I sent a letter to Sollir, William, and Edena about one hour before I sent you that. My letter to them (which William should still have if I don't) told that I was going to bait you and Iuz into a false peace and charge up an attack for you two. Sollir was supposed to help me with that, but he didn't. 
  Everything in that letter was a lie, but apparently Sollir made it true. It was meant to be bait, so that we could get you to give us your army, so we could secretly send them to celestia. 
  It all fell through... so the letter above WAS written by me, but keep in mind that it was just to bull **** Melkor and Iuz. William can confirm this for me.

  ANSWER:

  The DM stays out of this.
  I'm letting you all decide for yourselves who did what, who plotted what, who knew what, and who is going to get it.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Okay, Creamsteak, but Rivalen isn`t aware of the fact that you was lying, Hazen must provide evidence for Sanctus.

  ANSWER:

  That Peace Conference must be an interesting sight ...           

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  OOC: i am going offline for at least 2 days.

  ANSWER:

  Very well.  I will play the Corrupted Allies of the Shade, and the main Shade, until you return.

  The Corrupted UC Shade state they will not throw a Coup de Grace against Anabstercorian's Penumbral Hub ... IF ... the rest of you do not attack them.
  However, if they even THINK you are plotting to Attack them or the main Shade (who are Disarmed), they WILL throw that Coup de Grace.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  creamsteak, why ouldn't the mail to william be a lie, and this your real plan? If I were in your shoes (and I sorta, remember?) I would have (and have actually) done the same thing. 

  This kinda reminds me of a "general problem solving sheet": 

  Did you break it? 
  (no -> don't touch it -> problem solved) 
  (yes -> fool) 
  Does anyone know it's broken? 
  (no-> leave the building -> problem solved) 
  (yes -> sucker) 
  Can you blame somebody else? 
  (yes -> problem solved) [seems familiar? ] 
  (no -> son of a B) 

  Seems like you're doing a great ass-saving job here...

  ANSWER:

  (chuckles and gives the Standard Disclaimer)

  The DM stays out of this.
  I'm letting you all decide for yourselves who did what, who plotted what, who knew what, and who is going to get it.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hazen speaks to the assembled delegates. 

  "I say that the Angels are right in stopping the genocidal maniacs destroying entire worlds and pushing us towards the Domains of Dread. They have my help in defeating this power." 
  Sanctus Punitor told me of his plan in this communication: 

  (It is OOC) but relevant: 

  Sollir, William, Edena, 

  This letter is private. If someone has this information other than the three  people above, I am without a doubt, lost. 

  Sollir - You have been a good ally. Stay that way and you will get to be a winner. 
  Edena - You have been a good moderator. I misunderstand you often (different  regions must speak different english or something). 
  William - You have been the holy avenger far more than Sanctus. I thank you as well. 

  This is about actions not yet taken, and intentions unknown to any others. 
  This is my legacy to the IR if nothing else. If it fails I will be the fool, but if it works I will be the Lunatic that did what it took to win. 
  You three alone are trusted with this: The ultimate manuever of the IR. That last sentence may be my opinion, but oh god is it honest. If it works,  pending that Sollir, William, and Edena do not in any way inform Melkor or  any players in the IR, with the single exception being Reprisal, I am going  to perform the ultimate move. 

  The Plan has three stages: 

  Stage 1 Diplomatics - Sollir will take Rajaat. Melkor will ally with Rajaat. 
  Sollir's army (still allied to my own) will serve Melkor sufficiently enough  to be a proven ally. I will send letters to Melkor about some awesome (but  feinted) Black Pudding bi-product of ultimate power. Complete Bull this is! Protected by 11th level bullting spells it is! 
  Stage 2 Magic - The Church of Mercy, and Rajaat will both charge their attack for the full force of the turn. They will charge a level 64 attack. A  combined 128 attack. A decimator. A decapitator, A Vorpal Sword of Army  Slaying. This incredible and unstopable force will be HELD for the entire  turn. Me and Sollir (being allies with the Alliance, and KEY allies at that) will be able to hold our own while the wars are fought. 
  Stage 3 Oblivion - Goodbye Melkor. Rajaat was planing to betray you all along. Sollir was planing to betray you all along. And guess what? The Church of Mercy has no Mercy for the Red Goo. You are expunged - Melkor! 
  This is my plan, do you all accept? (Sollir, expect a fake letter about  pudding gods or some other crap I can think of right now). 

  ANSWER:

  I will confirm that the above letter was sent to me, the DM.
  Creamsteak and Sollir did indeed plan Melkor's downfall by the means above.

  However, at that time, Rajaat was a genuine ally of Melkor, and had no intention of betraying him.
  At that time, Rajaat was under my control.
  That is why I refused to allow Sollir to play Rajaat.
  That is why I insisted on playing Rajaat myself.

  I decided that Rajaat's loyal alliance to Melkor would stand, and I knew of nobody in the IR who would truly stand with Melkor.

  - - -                                                                                                              

   kaboom

  William: 

  Now that you have 4 or 5 11th level powers, would you consider giving some of them up? I think that everybody would have more fun if you don't have six powers by the end of the IR.
  Zelda could use one, as could Kalanyr. There is no IC reason for his request, just the OOC one.

  ANSWER:

  It is up to William.
  I must know if he hands out Powers, at once.  I have an Order of Battle chart to create here.

  - - -                           

   Spoof

  *Sigh* 

  Go and get a new job and have no internet access for 2 days and I have no idea what is happening. Hopefully I will be upto daye by tonight.

  SPOOF, PLEASE READ (EVERYONE, MAKE SURE SPOOF READS THIS.)

  SUMMARY OF EVENTS.

  One Power (everything suspects it is Sollir) has sent out Red Puddings to hundreds of Crystal Spheres.
  The Red Puddings have independent movement, sentience, and all the awesome power of Red Goo.
  They have killed billions, sterilized dozens of worlds.
  This act is RAPIDLY pulling Greyspace and the other Crystal Spheres down into Ravenloft (speeding up the Touches by a factor of 10.)

  Alzem, you now have 2 Powers capable of 11th level magic.
  The Isle of Hope, Toril.
  The Isle of Hope, Oerth.

  You can make that 4 Powers by using your allowed one hour 11th level action to corrupt some of the mages and clerics of an enemy Power.
  Thus, you could corrupt some of the people of the Union of Oerth, for example.

  Then, you would have 2 new Powers:

  The Corrupted Union of Oerth Allies of Hope Isle, Toril.
  The Corrupted Union of Oerth Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth.

  You probably would also have war with the Union of Oerth.

  Lord Melkor has accepted the invitation of the Dark Powers, and they have set up a massive Domain for him.
  If you all are pulled into Ravenloft, you become his subjects, and under Ravenloft rules he becomes your absolute Lord and Master!!!
  You do NOT want that to happen.

  You can avoid that fate by not being pulled into Ravenloft.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Edena: Is the corruption of an enemy power now a free action? 

  ANSWER:

  Yes.

  Regardless, I'm not going to corrupt anyone. I'll accept willing converts, but no force. To all who agree (Kal, Zelda, Siobahn): I am willing to work with you to prevent any further corruption. 
  (ack, so little time)

  ANSWER:

  That makes 4 Powers in the Alliance of Oerth who have refused to create Corrupted Allies.                   

  - - -

   William Ronald

 Hazen seeks out an Angel. 

  "Have I angered you, disappointed you or both in my efforts to seek peace? I am doing perhaps the hardest thing in my life -- to make peace for the good of several worlds. However, those who are behind the attacks on the innocent must be stopped." 
  "I did not lie in saying that I would sacrifice my life if that is what it takes to stop these attacks.  Perhaps I can do some good before the end. Perhaps it might serve as penance for my sins and mistakes. My failings are many, my faults are great." 
  "Also, I have heard that we can summon a mortal race which can escape the Domain of Dread.
  I believe the answer lies within. I suspect that we can become that race if we chose. The mortal potential for goodness is nearly infinite. I shall search." 

  The Angel speaks:

  We are greatly angered by the assault from this world against hundreds of others.
  We are angered that the Red Goo was allowed to endure, that it was suffered at all.
  It was incumbent upon you to ensure that all Red Goo was destroyed, or that any Power using it was found out and stopped.
  The failure to do this has seen billions dead.

  We will attack and punish those who have done this, but ...

  The Angel looks at Hazen sharply:

  We would rather see Oerth go to Ravenloft, than see it continue to be a staging ground for attacks against thousands of innocent and unprotected worlds.

  As for the race in question, they are the taraakians.
  They come from the Time-Space Continuum, which is far different from the Realm of the Spheres.

  You do not need to call them ... they have already been summoned.
  Those under attack by the Red Pudding have summoned them.

  Archcleric Hazen, they will discover that Oerth launched this attack.
  They will come here, with 12th level magic.
  We will pray - for your sake - that they retain their lofty, altruistic ways, in the face of the deeds that have been committed here.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Order of Battle, Day 4 (updated)*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  
  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact.
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact.

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact

William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact

(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact.
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact.

  - - -

  RAVENLOFT 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact

  Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED

  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  - - -

  Is the above correct?
  If there are any mistakes, please tell me.

  If any of you who do not have a Corrupted Ally wish to gain one, now is the time to declare you're using your 11th level magic to corrupt someone's people, and thus gain that extra Power.
  Be aware that none of the original Powers can have more than one Corrupted Ally at a time (for example, Alzem's Isle of Hope on Toril could have one, and Alzem's Isle of Hope on Oerth could have another, but Mr. Draco/Serpenteye's Union of Oerth only counts as one Power for this purpose - their Humanoid Alliance counts as a second Power.)

  No Corrupted Ally can use 11th level magic to create yet more Corrupted Allies.

  - - -

  I am declaring your statements of Attack and Defense null and void.
  I am asking all of you to wait, and resend these statements later.

  There is no possible way I can reliably sort through the mess of statements in the last thread, this thread, and in the 30 odd e-mails I have received.
  Also, everyone deserves a chance to gain a Corrupted Ally, if they want one, and are prepared to accept the consequences of corrupting another Power's people.

  Therefore, I am going to wait until everyone has created a Corrupted Ally who wants one.
  I will complete the Order of Battle.
  Then I am going to ask everyone to restate their Attacks and Defenses to me via e-mail (if that is not possible, then on the IR thread.)

  Not yet, though.  Do not send me statements of Attack or Defense right now.
  Wait until everyone has shown their true face by collecting Corrupted Allies, and the Order of Battle is fully complete.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Request for Information*

I need to know if the following Powers are creating Corrupted Allies:

  Alyx’s Church of Toril
  Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril
  Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth
  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina
  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance  
  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril 

  - - -

  Black Omega, Festy Dog, Kalanyr, Uvenelei, Zelda, and the Angels have refused to create Corrupted Allies.

  Everyone else in the IR, who could do so, have created Corrupted Allies.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena-
I believe you missed this question by me:



> I will have a talk with Mina and see if I can convince her to see the error of her ways. (Instead of my corruption action if this is acceptable) (If I can do this,I set no parameters on what path she chooses to walk afterwards.) If I can't then I'll leave this for my Day 5 action and I'll repost it then.




(I know this won't count as a corrupted faction, since Mina is after all merely one person (a very powerful person but still one person) and besides that Mina might decide to stay Evil. )

William- if you're still playing the Angels, I'd like to ask for them. If not, no big deal.


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh and Festy has informed me that he will not be corrupting Allies.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Cats outof the Bag Everyone...

A few corrections in the mail sent to Creamsteak, Sollir, William, and Edena.

Creamsteak originally made out that letter, without even consulting me although I guess he thought he knew which side I was on by that time.  If you had noticed, I delayed every little bit possible in attempting to CDG Melkor, obviously I wouldn't do that though, would I?    I took on Rajaat later on, showing a little bit of that, although any plans to betray Melkor wasn't in my portfolio...we have much, much more evil things to do.


To Creamsteak:
_Hellmaster Phibrizzo smiles, "Blackguard Sanctus, want to just build that mana fortress of yours in my domain already?  Or shall I corrupt that elven god of yours first?"_

Edena, Hellmaster will contact the Red Army to see if they're willing to be metamorphasized into Red Pudding.

(My computer is getting screwed up so i'll continue with another post soon)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KALANYR*

Kalanyr

  I will have a talk with Mina and see if I can convince her to see the error of her ways. (Instead of my corruption action if this is acceptable) (If I can do this, I set no parameters on what path she chooses to walk afterwards.) If I can't then I'll leave this for my Day 5 action and I'll repost it then. 

  ANSWER:  

  She will not voluntarily forsake her devotion to the One God.
  However, if you tell Mina of the situation with the Red Goo (the attacks on other Crystal Spheres) she would voluntarily ally with you.
  She would remain evil.


  (I know this won't count as a corrupted faction, since Mina is after all merely one person (a very powerful person but still one person) and besides that Mina might decide to stay Evil. ) 

  William- if you're still playing the Angels, I'd like to ask for them. If not, no big deal.

  ANSWER:

  The Angels are yours, Kalanyr.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, they won't agree to be turned into Red Pudding.

  However, the Red Army likes you, Sollir.

  They like your style.  

  I am altering the Order of Battle, and giving you the Red Army to play (in addition to the 4 other Powers you already have.)

  - - -

  To bring more enjoyment of the game for Kalanyr, I am giving up the Angels, and giving them to Kalanyr to play.

  William, since you control 3 Powers already, I hope you won't mind.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-

Not bad Sollir, you're now more powerful than the Union of Oerth.

Not bad at all, I was waiting for you to show your true colours. (Couldn't resist bragging could you ?)   (Also the fact Zouron knew about my #IR channel despite the fact I never posted it on the boards) (For those who are interested there's a chatroom you can use for the IR on psionics.net its channel #IR (Bugbears rooms still up to so this makes 2 channels. )


Edena- Thank you for the Angels. Could I have a few general hints on the way they act, so I can do the In Character posts properly?

Also I'll inform Mina of the Red Goo across the cosmos. (As long as this doesn't harm Anabstercorian's PL).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Acererak grins a smile bearing flawless rubies containing the souls of many valient warriors, his latest toy Muji Eviri...yet he abandons his torturing for a moment, a mere fraction of time as he goes about his 'responsibilities.'

Traveling through the negative energy plane, he locates dead essence of the once god Myrkul, the Lord of Bones...and offers him a proposition.

"A kin of mine, without question...Lord Myrkul."  The demi-lich skull of Acererak lights up with crimson light.  "I wish to restore you to your former glory...and more...You should know by now who I am, and I know by your past successes...and single failure who you are.  I wish to revive you, and more than that!  Our essences will join into one, and with the help of one other we will be the undisputed God of Undeath in all crystal spheres.  Look at the events transpiring..."  Acererak imparts to Myrkul the status of the Red Puddings and that of Ravenloft, "This is where your future will take you, we will erase your grievous mistake and make you truly mighty...become one with me and we will be invincible!"


(If Myrkul accepts, the Crown of Horns hosting a little remainder of his essence will teleport to Acererak, who will infuse them both together and bring Myrkul's dead spirit into himself, forming one being which will be known as the Dark Duo.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Back in da house~*

Hi peeps, the slimy one minded psionic freak is back from a well spent 4 day absence from this amazing game.

I just finished reading up on all I missed last days and damn I'm glad to see I'm in one piece. 

Thanks 

I see some certain devellopments have taken place and I will respond as soon as I can to them (within a few hours, time to put some effort again in this game after a few days. I was on a role when I left and I don't plan to stop that now).

Sorry Edena but as you might have expected you will have a email incomming from me.

Containing attack /defenses day 4.



---------------------------------------


Edena I have a favor to ask. 
That you change the names of the factions of me and Skoteinos.

It's based on the fact that the Swarms consist of broods. 
Each brood has it's own task.
Each brood has its own controlling entity.
These entities are called "Cerebrates".
These celebrates obey the queen and only the queen.

At the moment there are 4 broods.
1) Original brood, controlled by Cerebrate Zazz, once illithid.
2) First assimilated brood, the orcs of the pomarj, controlled by once Orc Cerebrate Ho_Skoteinos.
3) Second assimilated brood, the hostiles on Athas, controlled by Cerebrate Rajaat, once ???????.
4) Latest assimilated brood, assimilations from Mystara who wished to join or were hostile, controlled by Cerebrate ???????, once ?????   
5) The brood that consists of the new strain of Formians that I am creating, controlled by Cerebrate Naesn, born a pure Adelante.

(Adelante (single), Adelantes (plural), Adelanti (name of the race) if you might have missed the post in which I named my new race, which was a pain to come up with  )

The Latest assimilated brood's celebrate will be chosen by Ho_Skoteinos.
Skoteinos will also provide you with the new names of the two broods OOC controlled by him.

Brood names are given very simple by:  The XXXXXX Brood


HERE COME THE NAMES:

My primary brood controlled by Zazz will be renamed to: 
The Rilana Brood
PL value: PL from my original faction at the end of this turn (including doubling ) (assumed to be around 50,000).

My second brood controlled by the former Rajaat will be renamed to:
The Orsini Brood
PL value: PL from the assimilated Rajaats Champions and other assimilated people from Athas.
(Including doubling) (assumed to be around 45,000).

My third brood consisting of the new Formian strain will be called:
The Stivako Brood
PL value: if the project finishes at the end of the turn it will consist of the feat PL.
(Including doubling!!) (assumed PL to be around 200,000  yeah you read 200,000 PL)




The names of the two broods that Skoteinos controlls will be given by him, as well as his NPC that he will create to controll the 5th brood that was created from Mystarians.




NOTE: I would like to note out the fact that all these 5 broods are a single entity although played by 2 players because Edena will not let us merge.
This does not take the fact away that Skoteinos is a part of the Swarm and is a part of the hivemind. He is a 100% loyal Cerebrate that shares as much of the knowledge and powers (!!!) shared by the rest of the hive what ever benefits I had and he had we now share along with anything we assimilated has had to offer and benefit the Hive.

We stand as one, for one we are.



In the Swarms there are just a few with a own will and state of mind. These are the few Cerebrates that controll the (yet) few broods and the Queen herself.
Cerebrates may think for themselves but they are still part of the hivemind and they live only to serve the Queen and to bring prosperity to the hive so it may flourish.


ALL CELEBRATES ARE TRANSFORMED INTO ADELANTI.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena- Thank you for the Angels. Could I have a few general hints on the way they act, so I can do the In Character posts properly? 

  Also I'll inform Mina of the Red Goo across the cosmos. (As long as this doesn't harm Anabstercorian's PL).

  ANSWER:

  First of all, Mina offers to join Ishtarland, since going to the Penumbral Hub is out of the question, considering Anabstercorian's stance towards her.
  She remains evil, totally dedicated to the One God.
  She happens to be on your side, though.

  - - -

  Now, concerning the Angels:

  Think of Hansel and Gretel, for starters.

  Angels make all their judgements from a perspective that is unique to Angels.  There is no equivalent in the world of mortals.
  This perspective emphasizes love, compassion, mercy, understanding, pity, mercy, over all other things.
  Indeed, it could be said that Angels are love, compassion, and mercy incarnate.

  Angels see hypocrisy for what it is.  No exceptions.
  It is impossible to hide the truth of one's actions from an Angel - doubletalk, speeches, excuses, rationalizations, and justifications do not impress or fool Angels.
  The fears, hatreds, hopes, joys - all the emotions of mortals, are opening reading for Angels.

  Angels VERY GREATLY enjoy seeing people experiencing happiness, joy, ecstasy, love, pleasure in any form, delight, achievement, fulfillment, accomplishment, peace with themselves, peace with others.

  Angels experience severe pain, when they feel hatred, anger, fear, pain, or they are confronted with death, murder, war, or plans to cause any of these things.

  Angels, cannot block out these feelings - their empathy for mortals cannot be shut off.
  They can endure the feelings, but they cannot refuse to feel them.

  The Angels are here because they were summoned by the pleas of the people of Hope Isle, to rescue them from the madness that was destroying Toril in the 2nd IR.
  The Angels were drawn by that plea for help, and choose not to refuse it.
  The Angels have attempted to protect Hope Isle ever since then.
  That is why they helped the Border Guard of Realmspace.

  Here are things you should not ever do, with the Angels:

  Have them speak very often.
  Have them speak when a matter is not crucially important.
  Have them EVER attempt - by force, diplomacy, talk, or any means - to cause someone to have a certain opinion, or to change someone's opinion, or to change someone's plans, or to otherwise interfere in what someone thinks, wants, or does.
  Have them EVER behave in a belligerent, aggressive way.
  Have them EVER threaten anyone, for ANY reason.
  Have them ever be discourteous or anyone.
  Have them ever behave badly, in the general sense of the word.
  Make them into warmongers.
  Take them into battle without a VERY good reason.
  Take them into battle often at all.
  Base their actions upon fear, hate, or anger (although they do become angry, they do not act based on anger.)

  Angels are beyond the comprehension of mortals.
  They are above mortals.
  This is not an ordinary, mundane force you have, Kalanyr.
  These are beings of Supreme Good, and they should be played accordingly.

  They can, and will, launch 11th level attacks, Duel with 11th Level Powers.
  They will attempt to prevent Greyspace from sliding into Ravenloft.
  They will attempt to stop Sollir from what he is doing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Myrkul accepts Acererak's offer.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FORSAKEN ONE*

Welcome Back, Forsaken One!  

Back in da house~ 
  Hi peeps, the slimy one minded psionic freak is back from a well spent 4 day absence from this amazing game. 

  ANSWER:  LOL.  Amazing?  More like, disastrous.

  I just finished reading up on all I missed last days and damn I'm glad to see I'm in one piece.

  ANSWER:  You are in extreme danger.  If Oerth and the others are pulled into Ravenloft, you will be too, and your Hive will become Melkor's subjects.  This includes your PC.  Guess what happens then?
  You must stop the slide into Ravenloft.


  Thanks  

  I see some certain devellopments have taken place and I will respond as soon as I can to them (within a few hours, time to put some effort again in this game after a few days. I was on a role when I left and I don't plan to stop that now). 
  Sorry Edena but as you might have expected you will have a email incomming from me. 

  ANSWER:  If it concerns a project not involved with Attack/Defense, don't count on an answer soon.  I am spending what energy I have concentrating on that, and on the imminent threat from Ravenloft.

  Containing attack /defenses day 4. 

  ANSWER:  Wait, on your statements of Attack and Defense.  I am not ready for them.  I haven't got the Order of Battle finished.
  Besides, you have TWO Powers to declare Attacks and Defenses for, Forsaken One.



  Edena I have a favor to ask. 
  That you change the names of the factions of me and Skoteinos. 

  ANSWER:  I cannot do it on the Order of Battle, which is too complicated as it is.
  However, I can do it in the Lists Post.

  It's based on the fact that the Swarms consist of broods. 
  Each brood has it's own task. 
  Each brood has its own controlling entity. 
  These entities are called "Cerebrates". 
  These celebrates obey the queen and only the queen. 
  At the moment there are 4 broods. 
  1) Original brood, controlled by Cerebrate Zazz, once illithid. 
  2) First assimilated brood, the orcs of the pomarj, controlled by once Orc Cerebrate Ho_Skoteinos. 
  3) Second assimilated brood, the hostiles on Athas, controlled by Cerebrate Rajaat, once ???????. 
  4) Latest assimilated brood, assimilations from Mystara who wished to join or were hostile, controlled by Cerebrate ???????, once ????? 
  5) The brood that consists of the new strain of Formians that I am creating, controlled by Cerebrate Naesn, born a pure Adelante. 
  (Adelante (single), Adelantes (plural), Adelanti (name of the race) if you might have missed the post in which I named my new race, which was a pain to come up with  ) 
  The Latest assimilated brood's celebrate will be chosen by Ho_Skoteinos. 
  Skoteinos will also provide you with the new names of the two broods OOC controlled by him. 
  Brood names are given very simple by: The XXXXXX Brood 

  ANSWER:  Remember that each Brood does not get it's own Attacks and Defenses.  You are still limited to two Powers.


  HERE COME THE NAMES: 

  My primary brood controlled by Zazz will be renamed to:  The Rilana Brood 
  PL value: PL from my original faction at the end of this turn (including doubling ) (assumed to be around 50,000). 
  My second brood controlled by the former Rajaat will be renamed to: The Orsini Brood 
  PL value: PL from the assimilated Rajaats Champions and other assimilated people from Athas. 
  (Including doubling) (assumed to be around 45,000). 
  My third brood consisting of the new Formian strain will be called:  The Stivako Brood 
  PL value: if the project finishes at the end of the turn it will consist of the feat PL. 
  (Including doubling!!) (assumed PL to be around 200,000 yeah you read 200,000 PL) 

  ANSWER:  I will alter the Lists Post to cover this.


  The names of the two broods that Skoteinos controlls will be given by him, as well as his NPC that he will create to controll the 5th brood that was created from Mystarians. 

  NOTE: I would like to note out the fact that all these 5 broods are a single entity although played by 2 players because Edena will not let us merge. 
  This does not take the fact away that Skoteinos is a part of the Swarm and is a part of the hivemind. He is a 100% loyal Cerebrate that shares as much of the knowledge and powers (!!!) shared by the rest of the hive what ever benefits I had and he had we now share along with anything we assimilated has had to offer and benefit the Hive. 
  We stand as one, for one we are. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  Everyone else should note this also.  Forsaken One and 'o Skoteinos are basically one great Power.

  In the Swarms there are just a few with a own will and state of mind. These are the few Cerebrates that controll the (yet) few broods and the Queen herself. 
  Cerebrates may think for themselves but they are still part of the hivemind and they live only to serve the Queen and to bring prosperity to the hive so it may flourish.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  It is quite a concept.
  I hope it is not all destroyed by Melkor.
  You must halt the descent into Ravenloft.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena and Skoteinos.*

Edena I am bringing my PC up to as much PL as I can for a limited amount of time to explore the new powers that I might gain from such EMOURMOUS power, we are talking a 60,000 PL here that will turn into a 300,000 PL PC next turn (if we ever get there).

Anything interesting that happens? 





Skoteinos:

Rom maar effe in het nederlands, effe bedankt dat je voor me zooi hebt gezorgt  heb een geweldig weekend gehad, Sanne is echt een engeltje.

Ik ga onze vliegende hersenpan met rooie kooltjes erin aanvallen, hoop dat je met me meedoet.

Ik verdedig mijn PC (Rilana Brood) met alle 2 mijn 11th groepen, hoop dat jij ook beide van jou gebruikt om de mijne te verdedigen, want zoals je ziet is melkor mij aan het aanvallen en sollir ook al, dat zijn heel veel gasten. We mogen mijn ding om mijn hoofd NIET NOOIT NEVER verliezen want dan zijn we de lul en dan snap jij ook wel.

dus hoop dat ik van jou nog wat extra verdediging erbij kan krijgen. ik probeer nog meer mensen te regelen want dit wordt beetje gevaarlijk, melkor en nog al die mega veel zooi van sollir want ik weet dat ze voor me gaan komen zoals je afgelopen IC dag hebt kunnen zien.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*NOTE TO WILLIAM*

I did not give the Angels to Kalanyr because of anything done by Hazen or the Kevellond League.

  I did so because I thought it might make the game more fun for Kalanyr.

  I urge all who can create Corrupted Powers, to do so.  
  Unless your Power has a VERY SERIOUS morality problem with this, of course (the Angels have such a problem.)

  Sollir has 5 Powers.
  I am playing 4 more that are solidly allied with Sollir.
  I am playing 2 (the Corrupted Shade and the main Shade) who you may or may not be able to trust, who may ally with you, or may ally with Sollir.

  That's a total of 9 Powers for sure that are against you.
  Possibly 10.
  That does not include anything Tokiwong decides to do, or Anabstercorian, or Forsaken One.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Festy, Kal and William check your mails.*

I have send you all a mail which is very direct concerning a matter I am not sure you have considered but as I viewed last IC days attacks defenses I am quite sure what's coming down on day 4 and I know what we can do to stop it.




Edena thanks for the quick responses and I'll send you the mail I'm sending them (veru short one) to keep you up to date to my thinking process in this grave matter as you severely understating call it


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, do not post the lists just yet, emailing my edited actions for Day 4, as you an tell this is a pretty drastic change.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

SPECIAL RULING:

  Yes, something does happen when the entire might of the Hive Cluster is concentrated in one being.

  Forsaken One, Vaeregoth becomes your Power.

  All 11th level Attacks and Defenses are launched and prepared from her, and her alone.

  All damage done, is to her and her alone.

  If she is Disarmed and then suffers a Coup de Grace, the Hive Cluster is not harmed, and it may then re-engage in 11th level Attacks and Defenses itself.

  Unfortunately, while she holds all that power, the Hive Cluster is helpless, and subject to a Coup de Grace Attack.

  - - -

  The Corrupted Allies of Forsaken One's Hive Cluster can be absorbed by Vaeregoth.
  In this case, Vaeregoth may declare two Attacks, and two Defenses (she may place both of them on herself if she wishes.)
  Again, the Corrupted Allies are helpless, subject to a Coup de Grace Attack.
  Again, if Vaeregoth is killed, the Corrupted Allies are unharmed and still a fully functional 11th level Power.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Oops*

Thanks btw Edena for the welcome again 

If you are getting exhausted you should pause the IR for a day or 2. 
Not long and more then nothing for you to regenerate some energy.
The IR circles around you and it lives and dies with it so don't burn yourself up we need you in here


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*URGENT FROM THE DM*

I am reposting this now because I need replies ASAP.

  This is rather important - creating Corrupted Allies alters the balance of power, and could change the outcome of the IR.

  I need to know if the following Powers are creating Corrupted Allies:

  Alyx’s Church of Toril
  Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril
  Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth
  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina
  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance  
  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril 


  Black Omega, Festy Dog, Kalanyr, Uvenelei, Zelda, and the Angels have refused to create Corrupted Allies.

  Everyone else in the IR, who could have created Corrupted Allies, has done so.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*This deserves a post for on its own.*



**GRIN**


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Doh, Edena, I accidentally mailed you actions for some of my allies as well, just consider those actions void then if you wish, or consider it as asking but not a necesity from Hellmaster and the Dark Duo.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Cool*

New ways to think about some cool moves and new actions to be taken.

Thanks Edena, I knew you were implying something when you mentioned my PC would become more then a mere mortal when I would use that power given to me.

Edena, mail is sent.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Brood Activities.*

Since Skoteinos is offline and he isn't using PL for any specifique purposes as far as I am up to date I'm now stating for RPGing purposes what the individual Broods are currently active with.


Rilana Prime Brood: Currently active in creating defenses around Athas. This will include a state of the art psionic/technological orbital planetary defense grid consisting of ALOT of satelites and orbital weaponary.

Summary: Defense and military activity in Athas Sphere.


Orsini Second Brood: Currently rebuilding Athas and turning it into a furtile world with 10th magic. They are rebuilding the infrastructure and creating new cities and population centres. Everything that is needed to feed or drink is being sustained by the creep.

Summary: Rebuilding a world into my image and helping the population with food, housing and work and education.


Stivako Brood, newly hatcheds: Currently active in overseeing Hive activity on Mystara and Athas. They are functioning as overseeers and as leaders. They are numbering few now but those few created to elad are now actively surveing the 2 worlds and guiding in the rebuilding process and helping out in construction of civilian and military infrastructure as well as helping out with housing, rebuilding or refurtilising the soils.

Summary: The Adelanti are policing the worlds of Athas and Mystara.


---------------


Skoteinos his primary brood (the one consisting of former Pomarj Orcs): Currently carrying out the same activities as the Rilana brood except they are building military defenses and infrastructure and systems in the Mystara Sphere.


Skoteinos second brood (assimilated Mystarians): Currently rebuilding and furtilising the world of Mystara, same task as the Orsini brood except in the Mystara Sphere.


---------------



Conclusion of the general Swarm policy: Construct, rebuild, earn trust, provide safety and a good place to live and exist, consolodate and be content that we have what we desired.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Attack/Defense day 4.*

When are these expected in the DM's inbox?




And yes I'm gonna have a few heavy posting days I think to catch up IC and OOC with actions and statements. Hope some here are gonna be able to help me out with some of my expectations of a few "other players" and provide me with some assistance.


----------



## Alyx

I am finally on-line!

And watching worlds, alliances, and plans tumble about me.

Quick quick:

Edena, I UNCORRUPT the Calimshan from the Shade's control.  I am hoping to make this my 11th 'corrupted' faction.

Right, that's what I needed right away.  More to come - I spent my spare time just catching up here (reading fast still pays off, hah), and it'll be a wee little more time before I can dip my finger into the giant stirring bowl o' madness this war has become.

Forsaken One...  I used to play that game constantly.  Hope you don't become a worthy counterpart for the queen of blades.  Might need to invite in some 'toss into the fight .  (Thought I recognized that 'I come to you in the light of recent events...' speech)


----------



## Anabstercorian

I am not creating a Corrupted Ally as such, but I would like to do something similar - Animate portions of the stars stellar plasma and transform them in to an 11th level capable fighting force, basically creating a massive force of starbound mages who work for me - No PL increase, just another 11th level force.  To protect the Penumbral Hub during construction.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*WB Alyx *

Hehe, btw you were talking about some toss?

What do you think the race I am creating now is gonna be?

Toss/Zerg/Formian/some secret home ingredient - Hybrid idea 

And I like it 

**To boldly go where no blizzard employee has gone before **



The speech Skot indeed got from Mengsk  But it's just to damn good.



And Alyx. I think that you might have the idea what is coming for some baddies and what I am creating. If you have played the game, seen the cinematics and read the story. You understand perfectly how a couple of million year old ultra high tech civilisation get's torn apart by claws and carapace.

Now imagin zerg with some nice 11th level regeneration... some plasma and psionic shielding.. high powered assault shock rifles.. psiblades and warpblades....

You know where I am going I think and I think you and a couple of others are damn well aware of what I am creating here for a being.

And you few know I think what's it gonna be capable of and now think of Zerg and the rate at which they hatch... with some nice IR touches and magic to it... now you understand perfectly I think how many of the little bugs we are going to have running around the multiverse if I get the chance to complete it 

This is my answer to all the other high powered races and the red goo armadas. Like I said, if I compelte the project and live to see it the creatures stat block will be provided at the end of the turn when I complete it. 

Damn I love Starcraft  btw I'm a "professional" starcraft gamer for almost 4 years now and I do play for money now and then so I am trying to be worthy to the game by the plans and actions I take in this IR.

Zerg is sacred to me and now I get the chance to devellop my own version of it


----------



## The Forsaken One

*OFFLINE NOTICE*

GOnna catch some sleep, had a tiresome day. Alot of saying goodbye and alot of traveling followed by catching up on the IR and the responding which can't be done to soon has worn me out.

See ya in a hour or 10 at least (I hope ).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Heh, I've played Starcraft as well...the Cydians are pretty much the Archons and my Tri-Dominatrix are similar to the Dark Archons from my point of view.

Btw Forsaken...Red Puddings multiply much faster than zerglings methinks...


----------



## The Forsaken One

You are thinking Zerglings. I am thinking evil genetically/magically/technologically/godknowhowly altered and enginered creatures by myself 

I hope they will be a match, I'm trying  And at elast they will have a nice 200,000 PL rating which is always usefull 

What I am creating is gonna be something like zerglings I think exept then with everything my imagination has to offer and which seems cool applied to it 

Maybe you'll all may see me live to acomplish it and view it at the end of the turn


----------



## zouron

*To Kalanyr*



> Not bad at all, I was waiting for you to show your true colours. (Couldn't resist bragging could you ?)   (Also the fact Zouron knew about my #IR channel despite the fact I never posted it on the boards) (For those who are interested there's a chatroom you can use for the IR on psionics.net its channel #IR (Bugbears rooms still up to so this makes 2 channels. )




Kalanyr you made one very big assumption that is extremely wrong. How did I find your IR room? well I known the owner of psionics.net since before he got the server, heck I worked besided him once.

I travel chat.psionics.net almost daily, in various room of interest amoung others Spelljammer (which is mine after xmanii gave it up).

So how did I find it? I went on as always using mIRC, did a /list and say a channel called IR and saying something along the lines of Gnomish IR, raenloft here we come!

I didn't ally with Sollir before this but after, in fact as sollir will confirm I had a very very short alliance with him, we just bounches a few ideas off each other and talked about a few plans we have been working on.

This means I basically found the room by accident, I never seen a post on it ever, ut found it cool we had a place to go chat, especially since I was never a part of this bugbear team whom went there and talked.

Kalanyr don't jump to conclusions till you know the facts thank you.


----------



## Serpenteye

---

OOC:
 Hi everybody, I'm back.

 I wish to publicly thank Mr Draco for the exemplary way he has controlled the Union of Worlds in my absence. Good work man! Now it's time for me to once again carry my part of the burden.

 I've been gone, but the God Emperor has not been passive. He has been working hard on furthering the interests of the Union in the colonies and supervising the work of his servants. 
_________
And BTW, this is secret and protected by the 11th level magic of the God Emperor against discovery. It is an attempt to spread peace and order throughout the Multiverse.


--

His Imperial majesty Telhorve the fifth of the Glorious and Venerable Empire of Stortevia in the crystal sphere of Gann listened attentively to the advisor at his side. "...In summary; the situation in the provinces is troubling," the man stated. "There are no major new developments in the war with the kingdom of Thelm, although our ability to continue our defence is being gradually eroded and their attacks seem to be gaining in strength. I suspect an outside force is aiding them. Somehow they have managed to hire tens of thousands of nomad mercenaries and seem to have an endless supply of weapons and spell components." he needlessly adjusted the collar of his robe.

The Emperor frowned, deep in thought. <So, the visitor was right,> he thought to himself. <Someone has been spending enormous amounts of money to ensure a Thelmian victory. So much money, in fact, that the ally could not be of this world. The so-called 'Cult of Prosperity' is the most likely culprit. They appeared out of nowhere a few weeks ago, with a vast amount of resources they have quickly won countless converts, especially in the eastern provinces and Thelm. They must have gained a considerable influence with the ruling council, especially considering their plentiful aid. Their diabolic symbiosis is obvious. Our defeat seems equally apparent, unless I accept the visitor's offer. The choice is easy, the solution is obvious, perhaps too much so. I need more time to consider this carefully, but time is running out, the Cydians are growing impatient and the war will soon be lost, unless I agree to the transformation.> The Sovereign Ruler and Emperor of Stortevia, The Thousand Year Empire, the Greater Half of the World, continued walking through the gardens, torturously pondering his decision.

--

In the Chamber of Destiny The Ruling Council of Thelm assembled. The Party of the Clergies as usual divided itself into cliques, glaring suspiciously at each others across the empty seats separating them. They were always ineffectual and useless, but now seemed more tense than usual. Ambic Tenev, Third speaker of the Militant Party, looked at them with open contempt. <Those superstitious fools have no place in this assembly> he thought and subconsciously stroked the hilt of his dagger beneath his coat. 
 The Party of Commerce walked into the chamber in a tight file, always-prissy perfectionists, but never incompetent, never afraid to take chances for the right stakes, though they perhaps trusted the Cult of Prosperity too deeply. Ambic had recently gained a profound respect for them and their opinions and the alliance between their parties was as old as the war. 
 The Peacemakers, all three of them, walked quietly into the chamber, too frightened and depressed to even look up from their white sandals. Ambic suppressed a chuckle at the sight of them.
 The Reformed Party of the Provinces had already walked into the chamber before he arrived. The RPP had the greatest number of chairs and usually insisted on their precedence in all matters of ceremony. United in that, but divided in all other matters, they were like a miniature council all by their selves. The few times they united they were unstoppable by everything but the complete opposition of all the other parties, fortunately that seldom happened.
 When the last member of the Peacemakers had finally taken his seat the First Speaker of the Council (and also the first speaker of the RPP) rose and spoke: 

"We are gathered here to discuss one issue. Everything else must wait. The matters of taxation and land-reallocation are important, and so are the discussions of the execution and conduct of the war, but this is more so. We are gathered to debate and decide whether to accept the offer of the Cult of Prosperity and their requests in exchange for their aid. The High Priest of the Cult of prosperity has requested that he be allowed to address the Council, and I will allow him to present his offer." 

The Golden-robed man by his side rose and stated his ultimatum in pleasant tones:

"Thank you, First Speaker.I will not take up your time with flattery but speak clearly and to the point. The nation of Thelm is facing a powerful enemy. You have managed to fight the armies of Stortevia to a standstill but at a terrible price in manpower and gold and without our aid your losses would have been far greater. Now you have reached a breaking point in the war, your armies are equal in power to those of your enemy and the outcome is uncertain. You are facing a long and bloody war of attrition to regain your ancestral lands, a war that you might well lose, without our aid.
 The Cult of Prosperity is offering you the solution to this problem. We posses near-infinite wealth, gathered from our followers in many worlds. With this wealth we have hired mercenaries for your cause and bought large quantities of weapons and magical items that we have given to you, to aid you against the oppressive and decadent empire that threatens you. the aid we have given in the past is but a drop in the ocean compared to the aid we could give you, but our assistance comes with a price. We are offering you victory over your enemy and the complete conquest of the planet and all we're asking for in return is that you worship our Gods. If the majority of this assembly swears an unbreakable sacred oath of worship and declares the religion of the Cult of Prosperity the only legal religion in your territory we will make certain that you win the war, it will be in our own interest that you do, so that more people can be saved by joining our faith.
 Do not fear to enrage your old Gods by forswearing them, for they are as powerless to harm you as they are to aid you. They cannot interfere in mortal affairs, our Gods have made sure of that. You owe no loyalty to the Gods who have abandoned you to your own devices, you owe no worship to the Gods who have done nothing in exchange for your prayers. Our Gods offer substantial and tangible benefits of your worship of them. Which Gods would you prefer?"

The chamber is absolutely silent for a moment and then the air is full of the noise of discussion as the Council is trying to come to a decision. The High Priest sits down again with a serenely pious smile.

-----

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is an example of the colonial policies of the Union of Worlds. We offer aid, under separate (multiple) guises, to both the fighting parts in a war to gradually bring them both under our control. One side is promised economic or direct military aid in exchange for oaths of worship and the other is offered Cydian transformation for its ruling elite. When both sides have accepted the offer they will both be bound to our service (since Cydians worship Kas and the God Emperor by default and those who are sworn to worship are equally bound) and the war can be ended without their opposition. This way we bring peace to the worlds in the multiverse.

Our other colonial strategies continue as we outlined in our e-mails to you. 

We temporarily withdraw the 20000 PLs we are using to build the City of Peace and spend 15000PLs on expanding our power in the worlds of our colonies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To Alyx:

  Welcome back, Alyx!

  It will not work, Alyx.  You cannot uncorrupt them.  If you want to somehow do that, you must Duel them in 11th Level Dueling, then pull a Coup de Grace.
  If you want to corrupt a people, to obtain a second 11th Level Power, I need to know NOW.

  To Anabstercorian:

  It will not work, Anabstercorian.
  You could do it, if you had TIME.  You don't have the time.  Not time sufficient to animate the stuff of stars, and make it into an active defender of your people.
  If you are going to obtain a second 11th level Power, you are going to have to settle with corrupting people ... and you are going to have to decide NOW.

  To Serpenteye:

  Many of your colonies were attacked and destroyed by the Red Puddings sent out by Sollir.
  You came to other Crystal Spheres, hoping to make contact, only to find them already gutted and destroyed by Sollir's Red Puddings.

  Other colonization efforts are successful, BUT ...

  The Mists are closing in on ALL of your colonies.
  All of them.  All.  Period.
  If the Union of Worlds is pulled into Ravenloft, all it's colonies will be pulled in also.

  You MUST find a way to stop the slide into Ravenloft.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Since it is considered corruption: The Church of Mercy will not recruit civilians as military members.

Instead,

I will corrupt Chaotic Evil Demons into Lawful Good Celestials while my PC is looking for "the shield."


----------



## Serpenteye

*Cydian Reproduction*

this is a exerpt from the Cydian Template (approved by Edena)
....
Cydian Biology:

Cydians are by nature extremely lawful and hierarchical creatures, though they are individuals with separate consciousness and are very capable of making split second decisions on their own, they are most fulfilled when working for the greater good of their society, following the orders of their superiors. Religion is bred into them at the moment of conception, they are mentally and physically incapable of worshipping any other Gods than the God-Emperor and Kas who are revered in almost equal measures, the first slightly above the second. 

 A certain amount of Cydians can be generated naturally. The two parents merge for a time into one larger entity, a spherical shape of 10 foot diameter, that entity expands by absorbing electric power from its surroundings and then divides into three individuals, the two parents and a new being consisting of a mix of their codes and spirits. The speed of the process depends wholly on the amount of electricity available during the growth phase and can last anything from 100 years to 1 second. The faster the process the exponentially larger the amount of power has to be. The speed of the growth of the Cydian into physiological adulthood also depends on the availability on electricity from 1 week to 1000 years..
....

All but a handful of the Cydians we have created so far are starting reproduction. We have converted groundpounders into electrical generators that can create a near-infinite amount of electrical energy (e=mc^2), this energy is fed to the reproducing Cydians. Every two Cydians should be able to create a Cydian infant every second and after a week of maturing (by feeding on vast amounts of electricity) the new Cydians will be able to join the party . The resulting boom in population should bring us back to our rightful place as the most powerful faction of the IR. (1 Cydian= 1 25th level char, 1 25th level char= 1PL, 1 Cydian= 1PL, 1'000'000'000 Cydians= ) The God-Emperor (now a Cydian) will spend an hour every day personally producing half-demigod offspring.

__

The God Emperor sends a message to all anti-Furrfootian factions of the IR:

"The time has come for us all to unite behind a single purpose, to eradicate the Red Goo and all the creatures created from Red Goo and to save ourselves from the mists. I suggest that we all coordinate our efforts against the Hellmaster and his allies to ensure that we will succeed in destroying their total power completely and leave no remnant behind that can once again grow to be a threat."


----------



## Creamsteak

Serpenteyes/Mr. Draco:

Will you guys be able to give me a 64 HD Cydian with the Light Domain within the next 10 years? Mr. Draco mentioned it earlier, but he never responded. If your not up to date with why I want it, it would be the guardian of the 5th seal of the Mana Fortress.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Serpenteyes/Mr. Draco:
> 
> Will you guys be able to give me a 64 HD Cydian with the Light Domain within the next 10 years? Mr. Draco mentioned it earlier, but he never responded. If your not up to date with why I want it, it would be the guardian of the 5th seal of the Mana Fortress. *




We might be able to do that, once we are certain that your alliance with Hellmaster has really ended.

_
Edena, we will start creation of a 64 HD Cydian with the Light Domain.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

That's funny, Serpenteye, Mr. Draco has yet to announce that our own little alliance/non-aggression pact or whatever has ended


----------



## William Ronald

Well, I finally caught up to the IR after a busy night.

Edena, I did not know that the area the Shade took was the capitol of the UC of Toril.  I will shortly state my actions. 

At the peace conference, people see something they have never truly seen before.  An angry Hazen.  With  the countenance of an Angel, Hazen seems to be a spirit of righteous indignation.

"Hellmaster Phibrizzo, you are a traitor to Oerth and to life itself.  You seek to hide your treason by casting dirt on the name of Sanctus Punitor."

"You seek to bring us to ruin.  Therefore, all I have said about the party responsible for the attacks on other worlds will hold true.  From this moment forward, any who seek to protect you I declare an enemy."

"What crime did those other worlds commit? Did they refuse to submit to your will? Or did you destroy them merely because you could!  I accuse you of genocide.  There are no words in mortal languages or any language I know fitting for you."

"I urge all who would seek not to enter the Domains of Dread to destroy the traitor to Oerth."


A message is sent to the God Emperor of the Union:

"We will stand with you in this desperate hour.  We are all the children of Oerth.  We shall dispatch of Phibrizzo and his allies with the utmost haste.  As has been the case in the past, your wounded shall be treated as those of any other ally.  We look forward to ending this threat."

"Oerth may have more threats to face because of the actions of Phibrizzo.  We will try to use reason when possible, and force when regrettably necessary."

"May the Union and its peoples be blessed and preserved in this hour of destiny."

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance.
Edena, as Gnomeworks is back in the fighting, I will not run his power.  I believe my powers are as follows: The Kevellond League, the UC of Toril, Dagger, and the corrupted Black Brotherhood allies of the Kevellond League.  (I figured converting them was better than murdering them.)

I would ask any Oerth Alliance member who wants one of the powers to e-mail me at williamwronald@yahoo.com.  I am glad Kalanyr has the Angels and that Hazen has not been a disappointment to them.  Hazen is still human at his core, so like any one else, he will have occassional self doubts.

I will shortly e-mail my attack/defenses.


----------



## Creamsteak

If what Serpenteyes says works, the Union will really pull ahead of everyone again, and the rate is insane:

With Two Parents to start, he can produce 86,400 New Cydians in a day.

During day two he can produce 7,464,960,000 Cydians if he has the energy resources.

During day three he can produce 644,972,544,000,000 Cydians.

During day four he can produce 55,725,627,801,600,000,000 Cydians.

During day five he can produce 4,814,694,242,058,240,000,000,000 Cydians.

This continues... In a month it would be way way more digits than any of my calculators is supposed to keep track of...

In Scientific  Notation I get something like 1.245696586457486453582147277487e+148 at the end of the month. If you can't tell... I think he would have a mole of cydians.


----------



## Creamsteak

William Ronald has asked me to clear ups some comments I may have confused people with. Of course, it is hard to know how you miscommunicated with someone without them asking.

*So, for everyone, especially Edena,*

*If you have any questions about any of my actions, and any questions about my actions that may make you think contrary to my statement that I am allied with the Alliance of Oerth fullheartedly, please ask. If anything I have done has confused you, and I have not yet established an explanation for it, please ask me. I will answer any questions I get a chance to check. There is a 50% chance I will respond if it is between 9 AM and Noon, and a 100% chance I will respond if it is 9 PM to Midnight.*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

A simulacrum of Hellmaster, possessed will attend in conference instead due to recent developements...

anwer to come later


----------



## Serpenteye

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *That's funny, Serpenteye, Mr. Draco has yet to announce that our own little alliance/non-aggression pact or whatever has ended  *




I doubt he would veto my decision.  You've spread your Red Puddings in our colonies and your actions are pulling us into the Domains of Dread at the speed of light. It would really surprise me if he objects to my declaration of hostilities against you. 

Though, if he really wants to, I could reconsider. The Union of Worlds is a democratic dictatorship, and since we both have 50% of the votes we have to make decisions in consensus.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Response to Mr. Draco/Serpenteye-Even creative actions with 11th level magic is limited to a certain point, normally 50,000 PL for a weeks work or 100,000 PL for a months work I believe, unless Edena makes a special ruling)


"Your accusations are noted."  The simularum responds.

"Yet, what are they except a fly?  My lord has his own domain, but look at you-forever to be a play-thing of Melkor."  The simulacrum paces back and forth.

"You wish to attack us, destroy us, demolish us...yet, you bring your own destruction upon yourselves..."  The simulacrum pauses, and smiles, "And as you destroy us you will seal your fate in the mist...And even if you do manage to escape, Greyspace is doomed...we win, you lose."  

The simulacrum laughs before continuing again, "Your attempts are futile, sure, you build up the strongest armies you can but it all comes down to who has the biggest guns, doesn't it?  And evil has them."  The simulacrum laughs...and if he isn't destroyed by this time he explodes in a brilliant array of colors.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen calms down.  He shakes his head and frowns sadly.  There is a detached look at Phibrizzo's statements.

"As usual, our foes seek to bring us to despair. I reject that despair.  The truth is if our foes are destroyed we can reverse the slide into the Domains of Dread."

"So, he did cut a deal with the Dark Powers it seems.  Let us make sure he goes to them  -- naked and alone."

"Stopping the attacks on other worlds can keep us from sliding into the mists.  Destroying Phibrizzo and his allies need not cause us ruin."

"I must say that I regret that we have no other choice but to destroy the League of Warlords and its allies utterly.  The time has come for everyone to take a stand against them -- or be counted as an ally of Phibrizzo.  There is no time for neutrality."

OOC:

Oerth Alliance members, I will offer you the corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League and the corrupted Eternal Union Allies of the Kevellond League.  You may claim them at your convenience.  In the interim, I will run them.  Perhaps for Edena's book keeping, it is better to claim them for the next day of the  turn.  I have some important plans for them.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir: The revealing of your quilt has torn the peace-treaty to shreds.  After all, you are responsible for the deaths of MANY MANY MANY of our civilians on other crystal spheres.  So, now you pay.

Edena (if day 4 isn't over yet, here are our actions): each is an hour long action

Serpenteye: Work on Nightfighter project
Mr. Draco: Work on Nightfighter project
HA: Create Cydians
Corrupted allies of the UO: Work on Nightfighter project
Corrupted allies of the HA: Create Cydians

Edena, an email about our attacks/defenses is forthcoming soon.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*IMPORTANT!!!*

A sending goes out to all members of the OA and all other allied factions:  "We must act quickly to prevent our being drawn into the domains of dread!  Coordinate your attacks for this day and strike against evil!"


----------



## Creamsteak

Damnation: Guys I just lost a page long post I was making. I don't know how either. Anyway, I will shorten it.

William Ronald Just Sent Me This:



> Well, I think your problem is that some people see you being in two camps. Sollir's and the Oerth Alliance. I think you need to clear things up, explain why you worked with Sollir and how you plan to prove you will no longer work with him.




I allied with Sollir because I wanted enough PL to safely research 10th level magic during turn 5, and I wanted to be strong enough to resist what I felt was an unsurmountable neighbor of mine. Namely: The Union of Oerth. 

I did help create the Black Puddings, but I knew nothing about the Red Goo Puddings. Here is some evidence from my email box.



> (From Creamsteak to Sollir)
> >  > Don't trust the Union, it's practically a saying
> > in
> >  > the IR.
> >  >
> >  > Anyway,
> >  >
> >  > What have you been up to, Sollir. I am recieving
> >  > Emails from Kal and William
> >  > wanting to make sure you are not trying to send
> > us
> >  > to Ravenloft. They havn't
> >  > presented me with any facts of any kind though,
> > so
> >  > I'm on your side of
> >  > course. I just was curious as to what you have
> > been
> >  > doing if you aren't
> >  > going to attack/defend anyone.
> >  >
> >  > Oh, and I signed you up for Absolute Peace in the
> >  > IR. You should post to the
> >  > thread. I want everyone to sign up for it, and if
> >  > they don't we will have to
> >  > kill them.
> >  >
> >  > Also, we should make preperations for battle
> > inside
> >  > Ravenloft soon. Got any
> >  > good ideas? I suspect we will get sent there,
> >  > nomatter what.
> >  >
> >  > By the way, what is red goo balls throughout the
> >  > sphere?



Now here is how Sollir responded to my letter. Let me point out that he never mentioned blood puddings or anthing relative to him being responsible for anything.


> (From Sollir to Creamsteak)
> Kal would say I was doing it, because I was
> > discussing
> > it right infront of him, ask him yourself.  If I was
> > that stupid to let Red Pudding out when he knew
> > about
> > it, I would be stupid, wouldn't I?  I did give the
> > idea to Melkor though, to make him think I was his
> > ally (and to get that 10k PL of Red Goo army
> > )-though I didn't even think it was possible to do
> > that. (Hadn't asked Edena)  Perhaps Melkor gave it
> > to
> > some one else, perhaps not, but scrying doesn't seem
> > to help at all.
> >
> > To help though:
> > Here, i'll list ALL my 11th level actions:
> > Day 1-Unseelie-Mythal around my lands
> > Day 2-Unseelie-Start creating the Tri-Dominatrix
> > Acererak-Scry everyone
> > Day 3-Unseelie-Protect everything against scrying
> > Acererak-Create permanent gates to other planes and
> > gain PL from them (+100 PL)
> >
> > I am attending the peace conference and we can get
> > everything straight.
> >
> > P.S. if we go to Ravenloft, I will use Acererak to
> > control about 50% of the evils there   Although I
> > hope we don't have to go there in the first place.
> >
> > Also, I did not create the black balls, but I do
> > appreciate their creativity.



Now wait, that isn't the end. I replied to Sollir with a comment that shows my gullability towards him.


> (From Creamsteak to Sollir)
> > All looks good to me. I was kind of worried again,
> > but it looks like your
> > setting everything straight. I'll post the your
> > actions to the lurkers forum
> > for everyone to look at, so they get the idea.
> >
> > Can you give the church a +3 or +4 defense with one
> > of your powers (likely
> > the unseelie might offer) so that I can be sure the
> > conference is safe?



Now I am gullable, as you just read. Maybe I wouldn't have been if it was Melkor or Iuz, but I thought I should trust Sollir, even though he is playing the Hellmaster. Here is what he said in response:


> (From Sollir to Creamsteak)
> Very well, you and I can both corrupt one of Melkor's
> powers and give you a +8 defense if you wouldn't mind.
> (I'm really afraid that Forsaken One and O'Skoteinos
> will attack me this round and just use the last round
> as a ploy to lower my defense)




When I recieved that email, I didn't know what the hell corruption was. Now I know, because I have been informed of it.

Are there any more questions? Of course... and I will answer all of them.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- Forsaken one, anab, and serpenteye, check your emails.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Creamsteak*

_____
> > Don't trust the Union, it's practically a saying 
> in 
> > the IR. 
_____

And why should we trust you? You've offered no real proof of your innocence. You might well be innocent, you probably are, but there might be no way of proving it. If your former brothers in the Oerth Alliance trusts you so will I, the choice is theirs and I do not envy them that.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, here's an easy way to prove you're against sollir.

Make a publicly declared attack against his main 11th level faction, the Unseelie of Oerth.  Then, when the attacks results go up, if your name is there and the attack was carried out against sollir, problem solved, you're on our side as opposed to his.


----------



## Mr. Draco

going offline for the day, be back in about 18 hrs


----------



## Black Omega

It is with a certain degree of sadness that the Seelie view the probably passing of the Unseelie from the world.  With those under Forsaken apparently lost in the 'Swarm''s hivemind.   And those serving the Hellmaster effectively painting targets on themselves after the revelation of their involvement in the red puddings.

As horrific as the revelations have been, the Seelie feel it is important to be a part of the universal reaction against these atrocities.  We'll be readying out attack against the Unseelie of Sollir. 

Our fourth day action will be trying to set up something to protect ourselves from the waves of corruptions going on.  Then devoted totally to working to clean up the red goo everywhere.  From trhe moon on through the spheres.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, my turn.

  The Black Brotherhood declares it will protect their friends and allies the Unseelie of Oerth (Sollir) at all costs.
  They will also aid the assault on the other Crystal Spheres.

  The Corrupted Kevellond Allies of the Black Brotherhood (from Veluna) declare they will lay down their lives for the Unseelie.
  They will also aid the assault on the other Crystal Spheres.

  The Eternal Union of Oerth states it will stand with the Unseelie of Oerth.
  They will also aid the assault on the other Crystal Spheres.

  The Corrupted UC Allies of the Eternal Union of Oerth state they will stand with the Unseelie of Oerth.
  They will also aid the assault on the other Crystal Spheres.

  These 4 Powers ally firmly with the 5 Powers run by Sollir, and call themselves the Legion of Dread.

  Then, they send a message to the Total Peace Conference (which has become the Total War Conference) :

  We are the Legion of Dread.
  As we speak, the Mists go out to all the Crystal Spheres we have attacked.
  Thus, in our attacks, not only have we massacred billions, but ensured that billions more will go to Ravenloft.
  However, it gets better.
  Everywhere the Union of Oerth has sent it's colonists, the Mists are closing in.  Hundreds of Crystal Spheres will fall to Ravenloft that way, also, for the Mists hunt the Oerthians wherever they go.
  Everywhere the Scro Star League goes, the Mists have gone.  Thus several hundred more Crystal Spheres will go to Ravenloft.

  We are the Cancer in the Realm of the Spheres, and we have spread throughout a thousand Spheres!
  You have aided us in this spreading, and brought disaster and darkness upon countless billions.

  Now, Hellmaster Phibrizzo has accepted the offer of the Dark Powers, and shall be Domain Lord Phibrizzo.
  It will be to HIM you shall go, when you are pulled into Ravenloft, and not Melkor.

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo is your rightful lord and king.
  You are his rightful slaves.
  Do you dare to attack your master?
  Do you dare to tempt his wrath?

  Down on your knees, and beg for mercy!
  Down on your knees, and accept your rightful ruler!
  Down on your knees, and worship the true One God, Hellmaster Phibrizzo.

  - - -

  The Disarmed Shade make no statements concerning the situation, except that they put up a Defense, and ask they not be attacked.

  The Corrupted UC Allies of the Shade state that, if the UC or the Kevellond League or ANYBODY ELSE is threatening them, when they have only taken back what was rightfully theirs, then there WILL BE a Coup de Grace against Anabstercorian's Penumbral Hub.
  They state they do not wish to commit this act, but if they are attacked, they will do it.
  They state that if people are trying to kill them, why shouldn't they kill back?

  On a final note, they disown the Legion of Dread, stating they are not allied to it.

  (Special Note)

  If Tokiwong does not give me his Attacks and Defenses for this day, I will be forced to play the Red Army (I will not play Tokiwong's Eternal Empire.)

  Of course, you already know who the Red Army will ally with and what they will do, if I am playing them!

  (Another Special Note)

  The demons serving with Iuz who were not corrupted by Creamsteak's Church of Mercy go back to the Abyss.
  There, they tell the demon lords that their kindred just got mass inducted into the Forces of Good.
  The demon lords blow their tops, and vow revenge.
  Unfortunately for them, there is not much they can do against the 11th level magic of the IR.
  Realizing this makes them angrier and angrier.

  Finally, they tell Iuz that if he wants a truly gigantic demon army, it will be his the moment he asks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Addendum*

The Legion of Dread has one more thing to say:

  Alliance of Oerth, Union of Oerth, Peoples of Other Worlds ...

  Sanctus Punitor was with us all the time.
  He knew all about our activities.

  You say not so?

  Oh come now.
  You know better.
  You know in your hearts he is as guilty as we are.

  Has he not been an ally of the Unseelie for months?
  Did not his elves willingly ally with the League of Warlords, with the murderers and plunderers of that country, with the evil giants, freely?
  Did he not help in the creation of sentient Black Pudding?

  He may not have been the hand that pulled the trigger, but he helped build the trigger.
  And he knew.
  He knew very well.

  He simply turned a blind eye to what was going on.
  How nice and convenient, that he did so, keeping our alliance and protection, and yet excusing himself of all responsibility.

  Sanctus Punitor, we call upon you to stand now with those you allied with.
  Those who protected you, when it counted, against the Union of Oerth.
  Those who stood with you as allies and friends, and sheltered your people in the Labyrinth against the Bombardment and the War.
  Those who never turned their backs on you.

  Stand with us, and together we will crush the Alliance of Oerth, and destroy the Union of Oerth.
  We will fulfill the Wanderer's sending, and repulse the Torilians from this world.

  If we are pulled into Ravenloft, Sanctus Punitor will be the honored right hand man of Hell Lord Phibrizzo, as is his just due.

  Stand with those who stood with you, Sanctus Punitor.
  Stand with the forces of evil, and ride to victory!

  Stand with the few, the proud, the strong!
  Stand with Evil!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Order of Battle (Final)*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  
  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact.
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact.

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact

William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies (William decides who) of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact

(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact.
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact.

  - - -

  RAVENLOFT 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact

  Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED

  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  ANY Power that has not created a Corrupted Ally may still do so, until resolution of combat occurs.
  Any player that has more than one Power under his or her control can give Powers to other players.

  Otherwise, the list above is finalized.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, you got my attacks/defeses email for day 4 right? (just making sure)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THIS IS IT*

IF YOU ARE DECLARING AN ATTACK FOR DAY 4, E-MAIL ME.

  IF YOU ARE DISCHARGING A HELD ATTACK FROM DAY 3 NOW, E-MAIL ME.

  IF YOU ARE MAKING A COUP DE GRACE ATTACK, E-MAIL ME.

  E-MAIL ME ALL DEFENSES.

  Be specific in which of your Powers is attacking which Power - name specific, exact targets.
  Be specific in who your Powers are Defending - if they are not Defending themselves, I need the exact name of the Power they are protecting.

  ALL PRIOR STATEMENTS OF ATTACK AND DEFENSE ARE NULLIFIED.
  I AM ACCEPTING ONLY STATEMENTS OF ATTACK AND DEFENSE MADE AFTER THE POSTING OF THIS ARTICLE.

  IF YOU DO NOT POST AN ATTACK, NO ATTACK OCCURS!

  IN 24 HOURS, I WILL RESOLVE ALL ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.

  - - -

  IF YOU CANNOT E-MAIL ME, AND ONLY IF YOU CANNOT E-MAIL ME, POST YOUR ATTACKS AND DEFENSES TO THE BOARD.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr

Zouron, I apologise, I was just kinda suspicious of Sollir and saw that as the most direct way for you to find out.

Attack/Defence statements coming through now.

IC-
Kalanyr shakes his head
"So, the Legion of Dread first accuses Sanctus of guilt before asking him to joint them? What an amusing way to do things. Are you sure you're not worshippers of the demon princes?"

Mina is free to do as she pleases for now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

I would not normally put this information out to be read publicly.
  However, I feel that secrecy is wasted here - I think we all know what is about to happen.
  And if there is a great deal of confusion concerning your Held Defenses, I will have another 11th Level Headache, and all of you will have nice little 11th Level Headaches too.

  - - -

  Each 11th Level Power is listed below.

  The first number indicates your Attack for Day 4.  Note that in most cases, there is a NONE listed - I await your e-mails for stated Attacks.

  Some of you have Held Attacks.  The strength of that Attack is listed, and the target.
  If you wish to switch targets, your Attack drops to a 3 or 4 (depending on whether you spend an hour or a day on 11th level actions other than Attack/Defense.)

  The second number lists the current, up to date Defense for that Power, with all modifiers.
  Some of you have a 10 in Defense, indicating you've done nothing but build your Defense up for 4 days.
  Some of you have only a Defense of 4.  That is because you were Attacked on Day 3, or because the Power was just created.

  Again, my regrets on sacrificing secrecy, but it is all too obvious what is about to happen, and I want everyone to know where they stand on Defense NOW.



ATTACK / DEFEND NUMBERS FROM PREVIOUS DAYS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact	NONE/10

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	NONE/6
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	NONE/6

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	NONE/4
The Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	NONE/4

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	NONE/7

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact	6 (MELKOR)/10
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact  NONE/4

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		NONE/10
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	NONE/6
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% int   NONE/4
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact  NONE/4

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact	NONE/10

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		NONE/4
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	NONE/4

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	NONE/10

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	NONE/5
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	NONE/4

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact	6(MELKOR)/10
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact		NONE/4

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED		NONE/NONE
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact	NONE/4

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact	NONE/9
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact	NONE/4

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	9 (FORSAKEN ONE)/6
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	NONE/10
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact  NONE/4
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact	NONE/4
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact.	NONE/4

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses		NONE/6
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact	NONE/4

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact	8 (MR DRACO/SERPENTEYE UNION OF OERTH)/9

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses	NONE/7
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact		NONE/4

William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	6(BLACK BROTHERHOOD)/4
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	NONE/10
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact	NONE/6
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact	NONE/4
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies (William decides who) of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	NONE/4
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact  NONE/4

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact	10 (CDG TOKIWONG’S EMPIRE OF IUZ)/10

(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses	NONE/4
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact	NONE/4
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact.	NONE/9
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact.	NONE/4

  - - -

  RAVENLOFT 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact	NONE/NONE
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact	NONE/NONE


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In America, we have a number of sayings for situations like this one.
  Here are the ones I can repeat without offending Eric Noah's Grandmother:

  The big one is going down.
  The jig is up.
  The time has come.
  It's time to pay the piper.
  The bill has come due.
  Atonement is at hand.
  It's party time.
  The horses are out of the barn.
  It's payback time.
  It's time to clean house.
  The day of reckoning is at hand.
  The gates are open, and all the devils are loose.
  It's showtime.
  The reaper comes.

  There are quite a few sayings for this situation that Eric Noah's grandmother would not approve of.
  I'll let someone else take the risk of posting them, since I wish to stay out of trouble.

  Although I WILL say that one of the statements involves a much maligned and misused fan.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I'll let someone else take the risk of posting them, since I wish to stay out of trouble. *




FUBAR comes to mind off hand.


----------



## Kalanyr

Why is  my defense 9? I've taken naught but 1 hour actions and charged my defense for the entire Turn, so it should be a 10 yes?

Did I sent you an email on Day 1 stating  3 perhaps?  If so that was because I thought it meant a strength 3 attack thrown straight off could bypass a strength 4 defense.

And did you get my attack/defense declarations?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, firstly, I emailed you about the attacks/defenses for the UO & allies for day 4.  They each have an attack.  Also, the Defense for the UO itself should be 10 not 6.  It had a 6 defense day 3, and it was held, increasing by two levels (each power), since there were two powers defending it (myself and serpenteye), it increased by  2 x 2 = 4.  Thus its defense is 6 + 4 = 10.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

I have sent two e-mails on my attack defenses.  One late last night, one just a little while ago.   I am making multiple attacks on my enemies.

Some of the attacks of my allies have been held from previous days.  So, don't be too upset by some of them people.

Remember, you may have to cancel some of your previously held attacks to strike at new targets.

Everyone, I want you to stop Sollir and Zouron's forces.  I presume Lord Melkor will not be attacking as he is away.

Also, I am using the full power of the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to eliminate all Red Goo in the territories of Sollir and his allies.  This effect can cover an area, as Edena previously stated, equal to the size of the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation.


I will be out until early evening.  So, good luck everyone.  Get those attack e-mails out to Edena now if you haven't done so.


----------



## The Forsaken One

William, Edena is playing the shades again for the next 2 days so that will only make matters worse so be damn sure that they attack.


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< We play to win, Legion of Dread.  We will *kick your ass.*  We are the forces of creation and life, all ethics aside.  You are the forces of destruction and entropy.  Our conflict is as natural and inevitable as the cycle of birth and death.  But this time, birth shall win, as it never has before! >>

He raises his hands, crackling with thunderous psionic power, and he, along with hundreds of other postIllithid, raise their voices high.

*<< Let there be life. >>*

The stuff of the stars boils and writhes beneath them, and gives off great burning gouts of stellar plasma.  Slowly, vast waves of burning hydrogen gather together in to enormous bulges, like lesions of fire, and then burst, revealing titanic forms hundreds of feet high formed of pure psionic force and stellar fire.

We live.  Command us, Creator. 

Anabstercorian calls out.

<< Creatures!  I proclaim thee to be named the Starbearers.  You are commanded to strike out with your cleansing flame and glorious light and undo the horror of the Red Goo. >>

It shall be thus, Creator.  All glory to Ilsensine. 

And the creatures closed themselves and began to thrum with energy.

<< The stars are in my favor, Phibrizzo.  You shall face righteous defeat for your atrocity. >>

=============

*11th Level Actions This Round *

Level 4 Attack by the Starbearers: Destroy the Red Army. (Overwhelming wave of positive energy that releases them from their fate.)
Level 4 Attack by the Knights of Neraka: Destroy the Red Army. (Also a positive energy wave.
Both of them put up a Level 4 defense over themselves.
11th Level Wonder: Creation of the Starbearers


----------



## kaboom

Edena, my defenses should 5. (due to my nifty idea that gave me +1 to my 11th level dueling)


----------

